# Calling out NAMES!



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here we go doggys .... If any body dares !!! I think it would be cool to start a little boxing match.....I have to admit there is a lot of good builders on here??? That can do some damage with thee plastic !!! Now lets see what they are capiable of doing, when there name is being called out!!! The rules are simple, the person you are calling out sets them??? On what type of car/or truck..... Year, make and model...(keep in mind some doggys dont have thee connection for rare models) .. Catagory o.g, mild, full, or radical custom??? More important deadlines, also need to be stated and like wise??? Of course either party can oppose any rule and upgrade the catagory... All this needs to be agreed on before starting... Try to choose some one of your level of skills..and we want to see LOWRIDERS and only LOWRIDER type cars!!! A reminder the doggy's on L.I.L love to see pics, pics, and more pics??? So you will have to provide us the start of the car, progress and of course the finished product??? Also please respect each other ... and no fighting!!! Who wants to start our first match!!! We can have two matches , going at the same time!!! So who wants to start our second match!!! Ok once we got the two names called out .... nobody is going to be called out after that intill there both groups meet there deadline.... You can p.m. me when there time is almost up so we can get the others matches started???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

have you ever tried crack before? :biggrin: 


why don't YOU call out someone? show your work and let's see you call someone out.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 02:17 AM~8377385
> *have you ever tried crack before?  :biggrin:
> why don't YOU call out someone? show your work and let's see you call someone out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 02:17 AM~8377385
> *have you ever tried crack before?  :biggrin:
> why don't YOU call out someone? show your work and let's see you call someone out.
> *


am not going to admit it, if i have or not .........you might want to break in my house and steal my stash!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I wonder why he calls himself yayo ?????
remember the rules you dont do your own yayo !!!

so say goodnight to the bad guy !!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!No donks????donks might not be the most popular on this site but this is fuckin dumb.Lowriders only,i think he/she sould be able to build any thang they want if they call some one else out.Really it's not yur choise on WHAT he/she build yayo or what ever ya name is.And before any donk haters come talkin shit,im not sayin fuck lowlows cause i love em.All im sayin is don't rule out any other type of car culture of any sort.Thank you

Byran.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This is why we have build-offs. There is one going on right now, check it out.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

im buildin a monte sittin on 30's now,all i need is paint an decals


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 24 2007, 04:15 AM~8377528
> *I wonder why he calls himself yayo ?????
> remember the rules you dont do your own yayo !!!
> 
> ...


lol .... dont know why my parents call me yayo  . ..... M.R. Old Low&Slo  (dont worry, i dont wanna know)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 04:50 AM~8377569
> *WTF!!!!!!!No donks????donks might not be the most popular on this site but this is fuckin dumb.Lowriders only,i think he/she sould be able to build any thang they want if they call some one else out.Really it's not yur choise on WHAT he/she build yayo or what ever ya name is.And before any donk haters come talkin shit,im not sayin fuck lowlows cause i love em.All im sayin is don't rule out any other type of car culture of any sort.Thank you
> 
> Byran.
> *




true donks are the coolest thing in the world, if you say so!!! ...... dont see why these people dont like donks, since this site is called RaiseItHigh.com ???


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 05:56 AM~8377577
> *im buildin a monte sittin on 30's now,all i need is paint an decals
> *


post it when you are finished.. :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 04:56 AM~8377577
> *im buildin a monte sittin on 30's now,all i need is paint an decals
> *




cool doggy!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Cool ill post some progress pics today in the donk topic.It's a 87SS aerocoupe.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 03:24 AM~8377399
> *am not going to admit it, if i have or not .........you might want to break in my house and steal my stash!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Perhaps it is you that's wanting to break into our house's and steal our stashes!!!!!! What have you got to worry about really???? Either put up or shut up..... He did not ask for your address he asked to see your work... There is a huge difference there! :loco:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 24 2007, 04:54 AM~8377575
> *This is why we have build-offs. There is one going on right now, check it out.
> *


True, like i said there is alot of good builders on here!!! this is like thee build off but in a personal level??? just want to encourage people to push thee envelope...... i guess people are not up for a good challange??? .....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 24 2007, 06:27 AM~8377772
> *Perhaps it is you that's wanting to break into our house's and steal our stashes!!!!!! What have you got to worry about really???? Either put up or shut up..... He did not ask for your address he asked to see your work... There is a huge difference there! :loco:
> *




dont flatter yourself !!! ... this has gotten off topic??? wanna see my work ... call me on out!!! i will build a new model .....lol and i will still get missery 62 done on time??? (just in case you have not seen missery 62)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KOOL, OPEN DOORS.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 06:59 AM~8377885
> *KOOL, OPEN DOORS.
> *


thanks doggy, shes is going to be a show car!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> fuck ya !!!! iam up for it!!! good choice of a car??? my rules are simple anything and everything goes??? is two weeks good enough for you!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
> > [/quote
> > fuck ya !!!! iam up for it!!! good choice of a car??? my rules are simple anything and everything goes??? is two weeks good enough for you!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: hno: hno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

uh oh


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 07:18 AM~8377972
> *IT'S YOUR RULES.
> *





cool fuck it ... i will start to take pics of the car right now ......... to proove this is ... a new model ... and not already built !!! i expect thee same !!! so we will start as of now the end date is auguest 7 th 2007 ..... remember it is an anything and everything goes model .... you ready !!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOMIE IS CALLING OUT NAMES...WHEN HE HAS BEEN SHOWUNG THE SAME CAR FOR A WHILE NOW.......... :uh: STOP TAKING PICS FROM YOUR PHONE, GET SOME REAL PICS...THEN WE CAN SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH......FINISH THIS CAR FIRST THEN CALL SOMEONE OUT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:30 AM~8378016
> *HOMIE IS CALLING OUT NAMES...WHEN HE HAS BEEN SHOWUNG THE SAME CAR FOR A WHILE NOW.......... :uh: STOP TAKING PICS FROM YOUR PHONE, GET SOME REAL PICS...THEN WE CAN SEE WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH......FINISH THIS CAR FIRST THEN CALL SOMEONE OUT
> *


......... doggy what are you taking about .... awhile it has not even been a month... dont trip i will get missery 62 done on time too...... ya you got me on the cam issue ....... lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 07:29 AM~8378013
> *cool fuck it ... i will start to take pics of the car right now ......... to proove this is ... a new model ... and not already built !!!   i expect thee same !!!     so we will start as of now the end date is auguest 7 th 2007 ..... remember it is an anything and everything goes model .... you ready !!!
> *



IT'S ALL GOOD...IT WILL BE NEW AND STILL IN PLASTIC.  
AS FOR PICS I ALWAYS TAKE PICS. I WILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THE MODEL IN PLASTIC WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 07:34 AM~8378037
> *......... doggy what are you taking about .... awhile it has not even been a month... dont trip i will get missery 62 done on time too......    ya you got me on the cam issue  ....... lol
> *


 WHAT HE IS REFERING TOO IS THIS............  

Well enough of me, and the purpose am here. First impressions will make you, or break you!!! Am here to prove my skills to Thee Big Doggs??? Even though I can show old pics on my work but I want to prove I got what it takes to roll with Thee Big Doggs??? I know everybody likes to see pics, The problem is I like to start my cars from thee inside out…. So I am asking the homies from L.I.L to post pics of wild interior designs you might like to see .. The car I will start on is a 62 Bel Air with some wild modifications??? Why a Bel Air, I’m from thee old school where we had to modify thee Bel Air into thee Impala… I had some thing like Loco 64 or Aladdin in mind… You post and vote give me a few weeks to take the challenge and mean while I will start on the cut outs on Thee 62 the doors, trunk,etc ??? I will post pics as soon as I start and update as progress starts I PROMISE YOU THE WAIT WILL BE WORTH IT!!! SO KEEP AN EYE OUT ON "MISSERY 62"??? THE NAME SAYS IT ALL!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yo wanna go against these skills? damn you got some balls....














:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt!!! this guy is calling out Biggs!! man oh man !!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 24 2007, 07:55 AM~8378120
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt!!! this guy is calling out Biggs!! man oh man !!!
> *



NA HOMIE'S I CALLED HIM OUT. LET'S SEE WHAT HE GOT'S. :biggrin: AND IN 2 WEEK'S ONLY. I GOT TO SEE THIS.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 07:51 AM~8378100
> *WHAT HE IS REFERING TOO IS THIS............
> 
> Well enough of me, and the purpose am here. First impressions will make you, or break you!!! Am here to prove my skills to Thee Big Doggs??? Even though I can show old pics on my work but I want to prove I got what it takes to roll with Thee Big Doggs??? I know everybody likes to see pics, The problem is I like to start my cars from thee inside out…. So I am asking the homies from L.I.L to post pics of wild interior designs you might like to see .. The car I will start on is a 62 Bel Air with some wild modifications??? Why a Bel Air, I’m from thee old school where we had to modify thee Bel Air into thee Impala… I had some thing like Loco 64 or Aladdin in mind… You post and vote give me a few weeks to take the challenge and mean while I will start on the cut outs on Thee 62 the doors, trunk,etc ??? I will post pics as soon as I start and update as progress starts  I PROMISE YOU THE WAIT WILL BE WORTH IT!!! SO KEEP AN EYE OUT ON "MISSERY 62"??? THE NAME SAYS IT ALL!!!
> *


 that is missery 62 it is my first post..... shes still in progress ... i needed some ideas on interiors dont worry .... i will have time to finish both up.... about missery 62 she going along good ..... she just needs the undies chromed and frame painted ..... and better pics ... cause my cam sucks even though it is a 4.1 m.p..... need to get a new digital cam


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

...... here is my proof ......remember this is an everything goes build off!!! i will not start intill i see your pics posted ..... ready to take this game to thee next level ... doggy!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 08:17 AM~8378242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U CAN START NOW. DON'T WAIT FOR ME. IM STILL AT WORK AND WON'T GET HOME FOR A FEW HOUR'S.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

It was just a matter of time till it came to this :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 08:26 AM~8378283
> *U CAN START NOW. DON'T WAIT FOR ME. IM STILL AT WORK AND WON'T GET HOME FOR A FEW HOUR'S.
> *


.... cool going to let you know this much .... shes gonna be green and convertable


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 24 2007, 08:32 AM~8378315
> *It was just a matter of time till it came to this :biggrin:
> *


lol ...... i have to agree .... thee reason is there is to much good talent on here ... and i feel they are not giving it there best!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 09:34 AM~8378331
> *....    cool going to let you know this much .... shes gonna be green and convertable
> *



he has been there done that bro!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 24 2007, 08:41 AM~8378375
> *he has been there done that bro!!!
> *


who has not !!!...... i seen Mr. Biggs work??? He gets down!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 09:11 AM~8377944
> *I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64+Jul 24 2007, 08:34 AM~8378331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT..GIVE'EM SOMETHING THEY HAVENT SEEN YET.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:34 AM~8378331
> *....    cool going to let you know this much .... shes gonna be green and convertable
> *



i hope you are going to finish and keep us posted because i KNOW Biggs will! if you don't do this to the end and ON TIME.....it will forever be a let down , no matter how good it comes out. just make sure you stay in touch and finish.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 08:57 AM~8378473
> *THIS IS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT..GIVE'EM  SOMETHING THEY HAVENT SEEN YET.
> 
> 
> ...


...... give me a chance !!! all i have said it was going to be green and convertiable and anything goes??? like i said Mr . Biggs i seen your work .... you get off ??? you think iam going to accept your challange ... to end up posting some thing like that??? dont get me wrong that 58 looks bad ass but iam not looking to build an og custom 58!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 08:57 AM~8378475
> *i hope you are going to finish and keep us posted because i KNOW Biggs will! if you don't do this to the end and ON TIME.....it will forever be a let down , no matter how good it comes out. just make sure you stay in touch and finish.
> *


hey i still have time on missery 62 ..... lol !!! am working on thee 58!!! also on thee 62???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 11:08 AM~8378545
> *hey i still have time on missery 62 ..... lol !!!  am working on thee 58!!! also on thee 62???
> *



im not worried about your 62.....i just want to see this all out beat down happen between you and Biggs.. just please don't flake out cuz even though he is going to put the smack down, it's better to be slapped like a man and still stand up than it is to walk away. :biggrin:  
no offense cuz i have not seen your work. :0


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 24 2007, 04:50 AM~8377569
> *WTF!!!!!!!No donks????donks might not be the most popular on this site but this is fuckin dumb.Lowriders only,i think he/she sould be able to build any thang they want if they call some one else out.Really it's not yur choise on WHAT he/she build yayo or what ever ya name is.And before any donk haters come talkin shit,im not sayin fuck lowlows cause i love em.All im sayin is don't rule out any other type of car culture of any sort.Thank you
> 
> Byran.
> *


BIG RIMS DON'T BELONG ON OLD CARS HOMIE. THAT STYLE IS JUST NASTY.DONKS AND DUBS DON'T BELONG WITH THE LOWRIDER SEEN.BIGS RIMS ON SUVS DO LOOK NICE THOUGH.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:14 AM~8378571
> *im not worried about your 62.....i just want to see this all out beat down happen between you and Biggs.. just please don't flake out cuz even though he is going to put the smack down, it's better to be slapped like a man and still stand up than it is to walk away.  :biggrin:
> no offense cuz i have not seen your work.  :0
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BOB AND THANK'S. THE ONLY REASON I TOOK ON THIS CHALLENGE CAUSE THERE IS ALWAY'S SOME NEW BUILDER ON HERE CALLING OUT OTHER BUILDER'S AND HAS NOT SHOWN ANY WORK OF HIS OWN. YOU GOT TO WALK THE WALK, NOT TALK AND TALK. IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE I WOULD BE SCARED OF YOU. YOU COME INTO A BULL RING READY TO FIGHT AND READY TO TAKE ON ANY ANY CHALLENGER'S . NOT KNOWING WE ARE ALL LIONS' IN HERE.  YOU WALKED INTO THE WRONG CAGE.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:14 AM~8378571
> *im not worried about your 62.....i just want to see this all out beat down happen between you and Biggs.. just please don't flake out cuz even though he is going to put the smack down, it's better to be slapped like a man and still stand up than it is to walk away.  :biggrin:
> no offense cuz i have not seen your work.  :0
> *


.... i have to agree, well said!!! hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HMMMMMMMM, who should i call out?????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8378664
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BOB AND THANK'S.  THE ONLY REASON I TOOK ON THIS CHALLENGE CAUSE THERE IS ALWAY'S SOME NEW BUILDER ON HERE CALLING OUT OTHER BUILDER'S AND HAS NOT SHOWN ANY WORK OF HIS OWN.  YOU GOT TO WALK THE WALK,  NOT TALK AND TALK.  IF YOU BUILD LIKE TOU TYPE I WOULD BE SCARED OF YOU.    YOU COME INTO A BULL RING READY TO FIGHT AND READY TO TAKE ON ANY  ANY CHALLENGER'S .  NOT KNOWING WE ARE ALL LIONS' IN HERE.   YOU WALKED INTO THE WRONG CAGE.
> *



:roflmao: :burn:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 24 2007, 09:15 AM~8378575
> *BIG RIMS DON'T BELONG ON OLD CARS HOMIE. THAT STYLE IS JUST NASTY.DONKS AND DUBS DON'T BELONG WITH THE LOWRIDER SEEN.BIGS RIMS ON SUVS DO LOOK NICE THOUGH.
> *


 and only on big trucks and suvs


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that one kid 63 ridah called me out, but his little kid ass flaked out :angry: havent heard from him since :dunno:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:33 AM~8378705
> *that one kid 63 ridah called me out, but his little kid ass flaked out :angry: havent heard from him since :dunno:
> *



he is a dpmcc member....but i don't see him on here much. :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8378664
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BOB AND THANK'S.  THE ONLY REASON I TOOK ON THIS CHALLENGE CAUSE THERE IS ALWAY'S SOME NEW BUILDER ON HERE CALLING OUT OTHER BUILDER'S AND HAS NOT SHOWN ANY WORK OF HIS OWN.  YOU GOT TO WALK THE WALK,  NOT TALK AND TALK.  IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE I WOULD BE SCARED OF YOU.    YOU COME INTO A BULL RING READY TO FIGHT AND READY TO TAKE ON ANY  ANY CHALLENGER'S .  NOT KNOWING WE ARE ALL LIONS' IN HERE.   YOU WALKED INTO THE WRONG CAGE.
> *




true mr biggs..... have to admit talk is thee cheapiest thing to do??? ... only time will tell (in two weeks)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:33 AM~8378705
> *that one kid 63 ridah called me out, but his little kid ass flaked out :angry: havent heard from him since :dunno:
> *


well heres you chance to call him out!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 09:37 AM~8378745
> *true mr biggs..... have to admit talk is thee cheapiest thing to do??? ... only time will tell (in two weeks)
> *


COOL..  
I WILL POST PICS, BUT NOT COMMENT ON ANYTHING TILL THE 7TH OF AUG. 
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 10:28 AM~8378664
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BOB AND THANK'S.  THE ONLY REASON I TOOK ON THIS CHALLENGE CAUSE THERE IS ALWAY'S SOME NEW BUILDER ON HERE CALLING OUT OTHER BUILDER'S AND HAS NOT SHOWN ANY WORK OF HIS OWN.  YOU GOT TO WALK THE WALK,  NOT TALK AND TALK.  IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE I WOULD BE SCARED OF YOU.    YOU COME INTO A BULL RING READY TO FIGHT AND READY TO TAKE ON ANY  ANY CHALLENGER'S .  NOT KNOWING WE ARE ALL LIONS' IN HERE.   YOU WALKED INTO THE WRONG CAGE.
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 09:39 AM~8378755
> *well heres you chance to call him out!!!
> *



he never comes on here anymore :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*I call out MYSELF!*

The battle to end all battles! I wonder who will win. :biggrin: 





Anyway, this should be interesting, can't wait to see how bad Biggs beats up on this guy.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:47 AM~8378817
> *he never comes on here anymore :angry:
> *


looks like Pokey needs some motivation!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:49 AM~8379318
> *looks like Pokey needs some motivation!!!
> *


I've got plenty of motivation, just not enough time. I've got about 30 projects going right now, I ain't about to start a new one!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WAGONGUY CALLS OUT AWBCRAZY!!!! 

or im lamen terms, john calls out bob :biggrin: (you did say call out names)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this topics funny.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 AM~8379234
> *I call out MYSELF!
> 
> The battle to end all battles! I wonder who will win. :biggrin:
> ...





oh ya!!! how you dont know, it is not Biggs .... that going to get beat down!!! lol just kidding.....just to compete with Biggs is good enough for me??? even if i lose??? but atleast i will put out a good fight !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:56 AM~8379392
> * WAGONGUY CALLS OUT AWBCRAZY!!!!
> 
> or im lamen terms, john calls out bob :biggrin: (you did say call out names)
> *





well lets see if AWBCRAZY accepts!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:59 AM~8379413
> *well lets see if AWBCRAZY accepts!!!
> *



oh..... he accepts :yes:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 24 2007, 10:53 AM~8379363
> *I've got plenty of motivation, just not enough time. I've got about 30 projects going right now, I ain't about to start a new one!
> *


..... You could have made it 31!!!..... lol .... really .... like i said you need motivation??? 30 projects and that is with motivation??? ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:56 PM~8379392
> * IT'S ON NOW BITCH! *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:02 AM~8379450
> *oh..... he accepts :yes:
> *


cool lets see his rules ...... and you accept them


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:57 AM~8379399
> *oh ya!!! how you dont know, it is not Biggs .... that going to get beat down!!!  lol just kidding.....just to compete with Biggs is good enough for me???  even if i lose???  but atleast i will put out a good fight !!!
> *



I would have to say if it was me taking on Biggs the man, I wouldn't be on here fuckin around quoteing everybody. My ass would be building something. :uh: :uh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:06 AM~8379496
> * YOUR GOING DOWN MUAH FUAKUH :biggrin: *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 12:08 PM~8379511
> *I would have to say if it was me taking on Biggs the man,  I wouldn't be on here fuckin around quoteing everybody.  My ass would be building something.  :uh:    :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:11 PM~8379540
> * YOUR GOING DOWN MUAH FUAKUH :biggrin:
> *





:machinegun: :guns: 

WHAT YOU GOT HOMEBOY? :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 11:08 AM~8379511
> *I would have to say if it was me taking on Biggs the man,  I wouldn't be on here fuckin around quoteing everybody.  My ass would be building something.  :uh:    :uh:
> *


thats you though doggy!!! i guess you dont work good under pressure??? lol ... besides am on break!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 11:07 AM~8379508
> *cool lets see his rules ...... and you accept them
> *



Bob Black: no cutting
no overload on phot etch, but use what you want
any kind of paint job you want to do

Bob Black: if you want to use aftermarket that is fine, but it should not affect the overall appearance, just simple stuff . like i wont use 150 dollar wheels or 300 dollar hubs lol......just misc accent details such as wiring, plumbing, interior details and aftermarket wheels


 thos are the rules we agreed on... and were using the 76 glasshouse kit, without the trailer, but i need that for another build anyway uffin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:13 AM~8379551
> *:machinegun:  :guns:
> 
> WHAT YOU GOT HOMEBOY?  :0
> *


 well AWBCRAZY post your rules ....and your deadline .... oh yaaaa remind WAGONGUY by posting one of your best rides up??? you too WAGONGUY ... do the same


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN! I think i want to take out a big mouth fool ! 


But I think 2 weeks is too long ! The project might get lost with such a long time line ! Lets make it from today till Saturday ! Thats if you feel you can hang BIG MOUTH ! 


ANY TAKERS ! You Scared Bitches !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Mini, you better go check in with SBC, he's missing you!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:15 PM~8379575
> *Bob Black: no cutting
> no overload on phot etch, but use what you want
> any kind of paint job you want to do
> ...



aight man, enough playing around lol


you want a peice of me you GOT IT! :0 



bring the pics on! here is my kit to start with.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets not forget what i drop during the last 1 week build ! LOL ! 



























And if can't tell what i am tring to say with these pics i put it in english ! 



SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD OR GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 11:18 AM~8379601
> *MAN!    I    think  i  want  to  take  out    a  big  mouth    fool  !
> But  I  think  2  weeks  is  too long  !  The  project  might  get  lost    with  such  a  long    time  line !  Lets  make  it    from  today  till    Saturday  !      Thats  if  you  feel    you  can    hang    BIG  MOUTH  !
> ANY  TAKERS  !      You    Scared  Bitches  !
> *



fuck yes 



here I got one for ya. Start now and paint the ls malibu. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You got till saturday. J/K


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:13 AM~8379551
> *:machinegun:  :guns:
> 
> WHAT YOU GOT HOMEBOY?  :0
> *



i got it all, money ,fast cars, diamond rangs, gold chains, champagne, its an every day thang, i got it all, houses, expenses, my own bussiness, and a couple of benzes... :biggrin:

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 24 2007, 01:20 PM~8379615
> *Hey Mini, you better go check in with SBC, he's missing you!
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 11:23 AM~8379642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay, sorry.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 01:22 PM~8379632
> *fuck yes
> here I got one for ya.  Start now and paint the ls malibu.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    You got till saturday.  J/K
> *



Your will be worth the wait MEMBER !  :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

dont forget the deadline


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 01:18 PM~8379598
> *well AWBCRAZY post your rules ....and your deadline .... oh yaaaa remind WAGONGUY  by posting one of your best rides up???    you too WAGONGUY ... do the same
> *



don't worry dawg! we got this  


and for the record......i don't consider any of my builds to be top notch! i build them, contest them once and shelf em.  


this is the last thing i finished with any detail and trust me it's detailed.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 01:25 PM~8379670
> *dont forget the deadline
> *



our deadline is AUGUST 1ST - SEPTEMBER 1ST


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:25 AM~8379676
> *don't worry dawg! we got this
> and for the record......i don't consider any of my builds to be top notch! i build them, contest them once and shelf em.
> this is the last thing i finished with any detail and trust me it's detailed.
> ...



 since you posted your award winning car, ill post mine LOL

this truck won a contest on offroad racer/rackcrawler/trail rig contest










which lead to winning this... and building leading to winning my first model show LOL


















there not the most detailed... HELL, they dont even have engine wire, i guess this proves that you dont need an EXTREMELY detailed car to win :biggrin:

ive seen box stock cars win peopls choice b4 LOL


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ddddaaaaaammmmmmnnnnn !!!!!!!!
hey yayo just remember what john wayne said about courage
" no matter how scared you are you still climb up on that horse "
so dont be skeert !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

wagon are you going to post the model up that your going to use and one of your best work ups


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 24 2007, 11:39 AM~8379765
> *ddddaaaaaammmmmmnnnnn !!!!!!!!
> hey yayo just remember what john wayne said about courage
> " no matter how scared you are you still climb up on that horse "
> ...


 wHy is everybody worried about me!!! lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 11:39 AM~8379769
> *wagon are you going to post the model up that your going to use and one of your best work ups
> *


i dotn have the kit yet, thats why the start date is august 1st LOL...

and my BEST detailed car.... hmmm....i dotn even know, but thats not what matters, what matters is that, me and bob are just doign this for fun.... and its even a same club buildoff... DPMCC reprezentin!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

it should be good between you to guys AWB AND WAGON ...... you guys both have good skills???..... so push thee envelopes far their ..... and good luck ??? keep us posted with pics


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 01:22 PM~8379638
> *i got it all, money ,fast cars, diamond rangs, gold chains, champagne, its an every day thang, i got it all, houses, expenses, my own bussiness, and a couple of benzes... :biggrin:
> 
> :machinegun: :guns:
> *



ok FERGIE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:47 AM~8379827
> *ok FERGIE
> *



FERGIE!!!???!?!!?!?!?

thats warren g homie :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:43 AM~8379795
> *i dotn have the kit yet, thats why the start date is august 1st LOL...
> 
> and my BEST detailed car.... hmmm....i dotn even know, but thats not what matters, what matters is that, me and bob are just doign this for fun.... and its even a same club buildoff... DPMCC reprezentin!!!!!
> *


of course doggy that is why i posted this topic to egg each other on... it is down more for fun .... you dont have to do the same car as him .... you can do a car of the same era like a 76 monte or even a 72


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHYS IT GOTTA BE DRASTIC PLASTIC BUILD? LETS GET 2 MEMBERS FROM DRASTIC,AND 2 MEMBERS FROM MCBA TO DO A BUILD OFF! IF NOT.....FUCK IT I WANT IN ON THIS CUZ I'M FROM BOTH CLUBS!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 01:50 PM~8379844
> *of course doggy that is why i posted this topic to egg each other on... it is down more for fun .... you dont have to do the same car as him .... you can do a car of the same era like a 76 monte or even a 72
> *



actually i think it's what we agree on that matters. i am doing this "name call" to get my ass to building another LOWRIDER.....no other reason.......but if i can fuck with people along the way, then its all the more cherry!

i don't need to impress anyone, but YAYO.....if you need to see details here is my project that is still not done and TRUST there is tons more detail going in  

The shouldn't have to prove myself link


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 24 2007, 01:51 PM~8379856
> *WHYS IT GOTTA BE DRASTIC PLASTIC BUILD? LETS GET 2 MEMBERS FROM DRASTIC,AND 2 MEMBERS FROM MCBA TO DO A BUILD OFF! IF NOT.....FUCK IT I WANT IN ON THIS CUZ I'M FROM BOTH CLUBS!
> *



OH SHIT NIGGLE! :0 THIS IS GETTING CRAZY!!!!!! NOW WHAT? YOUR CALL IS MAKING ME TINGLE ALL OVER MANGO! LOL......

BUT REALLY......I CAN'T GET IN ON THAT CUZ I REALLY DON'T HAVE TIME TO BEAT JOHN'S ASS LOL.... :cheesy: 


AS SOON AS I GET CAUGHT UP AND FINISH MY '32 I WILL BE DOING A CHALLENGE WITH BIGGS AS WE TALKED ABOUT SEVERAL MONTHS AGO. I DON'T DO THESE CHALLENGES TO GET OVER ON MYSELF, BUT IT'S DIFFERENT WHEN IT'S ME AND A FRIEND , YA KNOW? I CONSIDER BIGGS MY HOMEBOY, SO WHEN THAT COMES IT'S JUST FUN  

RIGHT THERE IS A CHALLENGE OF DPMCC TO MCBA FOR YA , THE TWO TOP HOGS GOING AT IT :biggrin: *CLUB PRESIDENTS* 


ANY WAYS.....I WISH TO HELL I HAD THE TIME TO SIT AND BUILD, BUT I AM ON HERE TYPING TOO MANY POSTS :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 24 2007, 11:51 AM~8379856
> *WHYS IT GOTTA BE DRASTIC PLASTIC BUILD? LETS GET 2 MEMBERS FROM DRASTIC,AND 2 MEMBERS FROM MCBA TO DO A BUILD OFF! IF NOT.....FUCK IT I WANT IN ON THIS CUZ I'M FROM BOTH CLUBS!
> *


i tried to keep this in control .... but fuck it like you said why not ... call out some names doggy


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:54 AM~8379873
> *actually i think it's what we agree on that matters. i  am doing this "name call" to get my ass to building another LOWRIDER.....no other reason.......but if i can fuck with people along the way, then its all the more cherry!
> 
> i don't need to impress anyone, but YAYO.....if you need to see details here is my project that is still not done and TRUST there is tons more detail going in
> ...


thats the whole point ... lets out do ourselfs


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY IM GAME AND UP FOR A CHALLENGE!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 24 2007, 12:10 PM~8379978
> *HEY IM GAME AND UP FOR A CHALLENGE!
> *


 well call some out !!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

fuckin ninjas :biggrin: 
6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres a new modification........ i done so far !!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mini and biggs vs awbcrazy any yayao


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: dubelduces, YAYOS64, red69chevy, BiggC


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 24 2007, 02:22 PM~8380053
> *mini and biggs vs awbcrazy any yayao
> *



Bob had his chance last year but had proior dealings that lead him to retrack his CALL OUT agaisnt BIGGS and My self ! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 24 2007, 12:22 PM~8380053
> *mini and biggs vs awbcrazy any yayao
> *





no doggy so far it is .....mr.biggs called yayos64 out ..... and wagonguy called out awbcrazy .... that is the challange so far mr biggs and mine deadline is aug7 and wagonguy and awbcrazy starts aug1


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ohhh ya!!! iam going to show you guys alot of things you guys have not seen!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i get it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 02:29 PM~8380095
> *ohhh ya!!! iam going to show you guys alot of things you guys have not seen!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 02:29 PM~8380095
> *ohhh ya!!! iam going to show you guys alot of things you guys have not seen!!!
> *



Oh shit this should be good! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 24 2007, 02:22 PM~8380053
> *mini and biggs vs awbcrazy any yayao
> *



what you smokin? i don't even know yayo :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 02:24 PM~8380071
> *Bob  had  his  chance  last  year  but    had  proior    dealings    that    lead  him    to    retrack    his    CALL  OUT    agaisnt    BIGGS  and  My self  !  :biggrin:
> *



i guess i don't remember calling you out Dave? it don't matter though , yeah at the time i got caught up in stuff and no time to do it. i do however want to stick to my word (from what i remember) and go to head with Biggs. when he is ready and i am caught up first ! lol..... i have always got too much shit going on and plan to slow it down.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:47 PM~8380219
> *what you smokin? i don't even know yayo  :uh:
> *


oh hi there AWBCRAZY .... my name is YAYO .......... nice to meet you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 02:53 PM~8380266
> *oh hi there AWBCRAZY .... my name is YAYO .......... nice to meet you!!! :biggrin:
> *



my name is Bob and i don't know you so no offense.....but i would not pair up with you in a challenge against anyone, so i donno where that shit came from?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PRETTY FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 02:51 PM~8380249
> *i guess i don't remember calling you out Dave? it don't matter though , yeah at the time i got caught up in stuff and no time to do it. i do however want to stick to my word (from what i remember) and go to head with Biggs. when he is ready and i am caught up first ! lol..... i have always got too much shit going on and plan to slow it down.
> *



You and me both ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 03:02 PM~8380343
> *You  and  me  both !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



i hear ya!


you know as stupid as this topic is, it's just the tool i needed to build a lowrider for once! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I THINK YAYO64 IS SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN ON HERE BEFORE AND MISSIN WITH US ALL. WATCH HIM BUST OUT LIKE ROGER........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 03:10 PM~8380395
> *I THINK YAYO64 IS SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN ON HERE BEFORE AND MISSIN WITH US ALL. WATCH HIM BUST OUT LIKE ROGER........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



i have seen this name on here before. it doesn't matter to me who it is though. i am glad the person did this just for the reason it's got me to bring out a low


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 01:10 PM~8380395
> *I THINK YAYO64 IS SOMEONE THAT HAS BEEN ON HERE BEFORE AND MISSIN WITH US ALL. WATCH HIM BUST OUT LIKE ROGER........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


.... ohhhhh nooooo i never been on here before.... i dont even know any body on here on a personal level.... i been moldeling for 11 years stopped like 5 years ago completly .... and now iam restarting on my skills


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I would call sum1 out but thiz aint wut i do! If it wuz hoppers and dancers i would call sum1 out in a min! well if one of yall up for for a hopper or dancer hit me up! or if u like me not to good in regular builds I then hit me!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

PAYS :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i challenge all the new ppl(including me) to step it to the next level!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 24 2007, 01:49 PM~8381072
> *YUP, YUP I WANT IN ON THIS ONE... :biggrin:*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 03:17 PM~8381272
> *YUP, YUP I WANT IN ON THIS ONE... :biggrin:
> *


lol you guys are crazy


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:56 AM~8379392
> * WAGONGUY CALLS OUT AWBCRAZY!!!!
> 
> or im lamen terms, john calls out bob :biggrin: (you did say call out names)
> *



     .......... :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 12:06 PM~8379496
> * IT'S ON NOW BITCH!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




oneyed

:nicoderm:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 24 2007, 03:33 PM~8381392
> *         .......... :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> oneyed
> ...



LOL, its all fun and games don....

if i win, OK!!!!

if i lose... oh well, i TRIED!!!! thats all that matters, bob's skills are WAYY more advanced than mine, thats why we are just doing a simple clean build, nothing too crazy :biggrin:

kinda like chuck and his pinks buildoff, BUT we will show progress pics uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 24 2007, 02:49 PM~8381072
> *PAYS  :0  :0  :0
> *



fuck, now we talking. I'm hungry. :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 24 2007, 03:49 PM~8381072
> *PAYS  :0  :0  :0
> *


hell yea how bout we make it a hot wing contest eating :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn this is wayyyy off topic now, but i am getting hungry too! :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Byran's fiance just got a camera phone, so he can now post pics, or thats what he told me, and he has that 87 monte aerocoupe....i would like to get a 87 monte SS and challenge him, being as we are both fairly new to the great world of modeling.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 24 2007, 04:22 PM~8381752
> *hell yea how bout we make it a hot wing contest eating :biggrin:
> *



koo, but we have to have a beer chugging contest too.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 04:28 PM~8381790
> *koo,  but we have to have a beer chugging contest too.
> *



we have a lil game called, hawller and swawler :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 05:12 PM~8382067
> *we have a lil game called, hawller and swawler :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok people go post your own topic ....... about food, beer and eating out each other !!!
fuck pizza and beer sounds good!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

mr biggs ....waiting on you to post the model up


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dont worry about me do your thing..im here.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 07:33 PM~8383288
> *mr biggs ....waiting on you to post the model up
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 
This cocky mofo better have some skills. :biggrin: Better get started little man.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8383343
> *dont worry about me do your thing..im here.
> 
> 
> ...


.... ok ok .... i thought i was going to have to call you out!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 07:59 PM~8383544
> *.... ok ok .... i thought i was going to have to call you out!!!
> *



ok now you got the pic of my car.. let's stop the talking and get to building. 
let your building do the talking.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 07:40 PM~8383363
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> This cocky mofo better have some skills.  :biggrin:  Better get started little man.
> *




a doggy dont trip .....iam way ahead of my time !!! what iam going to do in 2 weeks .... is something that will take you months to even figure it out??? lol :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn...u are cocky...lol...lets see it~!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8383607
> *ok now you got the pic of my car.. let's stop the talking and get to building.
> let your building do the talking.
> *


..... all my mods are done.... so iam relaxing ..... tommorow i will do all the bondo work


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 08:08 PM~8383634
> *damn...u are cocky...lol...lets see it~!
> *


yuuuuuk .... your a freak!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm a freak....your the one who took it the wrong way


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:06 PM~8383613
> *a doggy dont trip .....iam way ahead of my time !!! what iam going to do in 2 weeks .... is something that will take you months to even figure it out???  lol :0
> *



Well I must say this ! WHat you do in two weeks I DO IN 2 HOURS ! 







HE MUST NOT KNOW ABOUT MY CLOCK !


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 08:12 PM~8383689
> *i'm a freak....your the one who took it the wrong way
> *


lol there was no other way to take it


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol....i said that wrong...lol.....your ae cocky, now show us your skillz....there...lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:14 PM~8383719
> *lol there was no other way to take it
> *


Now That sounds really gay !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:14 PM~8383710
> *Well  I  must  say  this  !    WHat    you  do  in  two  weeks  I  DO  IN  2 HOURS  !
> 
> HE  MUST  NOT    KNOW  ABOUT    MY  CLOCK !
> *


eazier said then done lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey YAYO do you build and type at the same time or what??? :dunno: IF so your talented as HELL homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK  ! Heres the deal big shot ! Lets say 11m to 1 am ! 

MY Time ! Which i am in MO and its 10 : 19 pm now ! 


I will show pics or Vedio YOUR CHOICE ! ANd I will show you how this *********** Be hoppin ! 


Hell I will even let you choose the list of mods you want to see done ! 


If Your ready to be blasted i handed you the gun ! TAKE YOUR SHOT !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2007, 08:18 PM~8383764
> *Hey YAYO do you build and type at the same time or what???  :dunno: IF so your talented as HELL homie
> *


am done with all my mods .... tommorow i will do thee body work ??? iam looking for interior designs ......i have my two little helpers, helping me decide (my two daughters)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:22 PM~8383787
> *OK  !  Heres    the  deal  big  shot !    Lets  say  11m  to  1  am !
> 
> MY    Time  !    Which    i  am  in  MO    and  its    10  : 19  pm  now  !
> ...


that will take you where iam at right now .... all mods cut you really can get all the car ready it took me less then an hour to get mine done ......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 07:14 PM~8383710
> *Well  I  must  say  this  !    WHat    you  do  in  two  weeks  I  DO  IN  2 HOURS  !
> I GUESS HE DOESN'T MINI*


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS......I HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING YOU CAN IMAGINE DONE TO MODEL CARS........NOTHING IS GOING TO SHOCK ME.........THEN AGAIN....BIGGS MIGHT SHOCK ME :biggrin: BUT..... YOU BEST HAVE A WORKING UP-TOP ON THAT '58, WORKING CARB LINKAGES, STEERING AND WORKING SUSPENSION IF YOU ARE GOING TO SAY ALL THIS STUFF! 

THINK ABOUT IT DAWGYO....... THE TRASH YOU ARE TALKING IS SO OUT THERE....I THINK YOU ARE JUST SAYING SHIT TO SEE BIGGS WORK SOME PLASTIC OVER .......WHERE IS YOUR PROGRESS? IF IT WAS ME , I WOULD BE SHOWING PICS LIKE EVERY STEP I TAKE TO SHOW I AM ACTUALLY DOING SOMETHING AND NOT JUST TYPING.

YOU HAVE ALL OF LIL'S MODEL SECTION ATTENTION.......LET'S SEE SOME ACTION !!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

how about you 2 each use the same kit, do the same mods, and lets see how it ends...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 10:34 PM~8383873
> *I GUESS HE DOESN'T MINI
> *






holy shit my stomach hurts!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 08:38 PM~8383920
> *holy shit my stomach hurts!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2. Funny shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 10:27 PM~8383816
> *that will take you where iam at right now .... all mods cut you really can get all the car ready it took me less then an hour to get mine done ......
> *




YOU MAKE IT LIST AND I CAN GET IT DONE ! Hinged and ready to primer ! But My personal Call out is for you to make a list of what you want to see done in a 2 hr time frame ! 


I talk the talk bro ! But i also walk the walk ! LOL ! 


Look at some of my last call out's ! 




I DONT PLAY ! :biggrin: 



































And this a little less then an hour ! 


But then again i did all this in a 2 hour call out !


























































body work and all ! Ready for primer in less then 2 hours ! But whay stop there ! I some time to spare ! 











So you list your mods ! ANd I take this to HNL and show you and all the other BIG MOUTH NEW COMERS ! ( NOTE : NOT YOU ROGER LOL ! ) That you shouldn't write checks your broke ass can't cash !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 05:01 PM~8381592
> *LOL, its all fun and games don....
> 
> if i win, OK!!!!
> ...


 Yhea I know...this thread is just too Funny.


*What no PINKS*

oneyed
:nicoderm:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

a doggys you guys are forgetting biggs called me on .......and i accepted!!!... i have not talk shit about biggs cars.... in fact hes one of thee best on here.... he has nothing to prove .... correct!!! like i said it is an honor to compete against mr biggs ....... and i my not win ... but i know i will give... at least ..... searve some comp.... trust me .... you will be surprized .... am amazing my self ..... and iam the one working on this car .... that is the whole point to take this are form to another level !!! show and prove ???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 24 2007, 10:53 PM~8384069
> *Yhea I know...this thread is just too Funny.
> What no PINKS
> 
> ...



PINKS PINKS PINKS! LOL.......THAT IS DPMCC CHALLENGE! WE PLAYED FOR PINKS IN OUR CHALLENGES!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 08:42 PM~8383962
> *YOU  MAKE  IT  LIST  AND  I  CAN  GET  IT  DONE  !      Hinged  and  ready  to    primer  !      But    My    personal    Call  out    is  for  you  to  make    a  list  of  what  you    want  to  see done  in  a  2  hr  time  frame !
> I talk  the  talk    bro  !    But    i  also    walk  the  walk  !  LOL !
> Look  at  some of  my  last  call  out's !
> ...


a doggy thats some good work you gots going there like i said call some one out to compete against you......... and not me!!! may be after this and missery 62!!!is done


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 08:36 PM~8383894
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS......I HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING YOU CAN IMAGINE DONE TO MODEL CARS........NOTHING IS GOING TO SHOCK ME.........THEN AGAIN....BIGGS MIGHT SHOCK ME  :biggrin:  BUT..... YOU BEST HAVE A WORKING UP-TOP ON THAT '58, WORKING CARB LINKAGES, STEERING AND WORKING SUSPENSION IF YOU ARE GOING TO SAY ALL THIS STUFF!
> 
> THINK ABOUT IT DAWGYO....... THE TRASH YOU ARE TALKING IS SO OUT THERE....I THINK YOU ARE JUST SAYING SHIT TO SEE BIGGS WORK SOME PLASTIC OVER .......WHERE IS YOUR PROGRESS? IF IT WAS ME , I WOULD BE SHOWING PICS LIKE EVERY STEP I TAKE TO SHOW I AM ACTUALLY DOING SOMETHING AND NOT JUST TYPING.
> ...


it is also going to be a turn key car ....lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8384110
> *a doggys you guys are forgetting biggs called me on .......and i accepted!!!... i have not talk shit about biggs cars.... in fact hes one of thee best on here.... he has nothing to prove .... correct!!!  like i said it is an honor to compete against mr biggs ....... and i my not win ... but i know i will give... at least ..... searve some comp.... trust me .... you will be surprized .... am amazing my self ..... and iam the one working on this car .... that is the whole point to take this are form to another level !!!  show and prove ???
> *



you called out yourself with this bullshit ass thread. :uh: Bigg man is just going to quite that loud ass bark.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice rides mini :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

ok...so who all is calling whpo out, and who are the judges?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 11:00 PM~8384147
> *a doggy thats some good work you gots going there like i said call some one out to compete against you......... and not me!!! may be after this and missery 62!!!is done
> *



LOL ! :biggrin: 


Hey You mentioned what might take some 2 weeks to something done it will take you 2 days ! I post these pics cause it shows what ANYONE can do in 2 hours ! 


By the way both cars are finish ! 




















I haven't had my Clock out for while ! It seems to scare a few other builders on the forum ! KIND OF LIKE IT DID YOU ! LOOL ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:03 PM~8384169
> *you called out yourself with this bullshit ass thread.  :uh:    Bigg man is just going to quite that loud ass bark.
> *


can you compete and/or give biggs a good challange


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i call out byran(themonteman)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 11:04 PM~8384184
> *ok...so who all is calling whpo out, and who are the judges?
> *



WE THE MEMBERS OF LIL GET TO SAY WHO HAS THE BETTER BUILD ! 


Thats the way all these build offs have went down Except the ALL OUT ! 


Beto has Offered over a 1000.00 dollars in awards for that build off ! He get the BIG CHIOCE , but there is the People's Choice vote which we all get to put are vote down for !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

damn server ! :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 09:04 PM~8384184
> *ok...so who all is calling whpo out, and who are the judges?
> *


so far it is between me and biggs, ... biggs called me out !!! and it is a an all out anything goes challange .... about the judges it is going to be everybody on here ... i admit mr biggs is a popualar man .... but it should not effect your guys judging .... same soon we are going to need refferees lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 09:04 PM~8384186
> *LOL !  :biggrin:
> Hey    You    mentioned  what    might    take  some  2 weeks  to  something    done  it  will  take  you  2  days !  I  post  these  pics  cause  it  shows  what    ANYONE    can  do  in  2  hours !
> By  the  way    both  cars  are  finish !
> ...


looks good for an 2 hour job


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8384206
> *i call out byran(themonteman)
> *



lol ! HOW CAN YOU GUYS HAVE A BUILD OFF WHEN YOU CANT SHARE PICS ! aND THE MONTE MAN ONLY HAS 2 MODELS ! A MONTE AND A 63 IMPALA WHICH BOTH SHARE THE SAME LS CLIP ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 09:12 PM~8384257
> *lol !    HOW  CAN  YOU  GUYS  HAVE  A  BUILD  OFF  WHEN  YOU  CANT  SHARE  PICS !  aND  THE  MONTE  MAN  ONLY    HAS    2  MODELS !  A  MONTE    AND  A  63  IMPALA  WHICH  BOTH    SHARE  THE  SAME  LS    CLIP  !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey i only got 2 models ,.... you not cool ....lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 11:12 PM~8384257
> *lol !    HOW  CAN  YOU  GUYS  HAVE  A  BUILD  OFF  WHEN  YOU  CANT  SHARE  PICS !  aND  THE  MONTE  MAN  ONLY    HAS    2  MODELS !  A  MONTE    AND  A  63  IMPALA  WHICH  BOTH    SHARE  THE  SAME  LS    CLIP  !   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i am going to talk to byran, and see if he wants to build his 87 monte, against a 86 monte, i mmightbe able tofind one, and then we will probably get 3 well respected users to judge((such as mini, biggs, and awbcrazy)just to name a few of the better guys, not hating on no1 else....)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8384200
> *can you compete and/or give biggs a good  challange
> *


NO! 


For all I know, you build way better than me also. (never seen any of your work) I'm just saying that your on here wolfing all this shit. "I'm not worried" " I got plenty of time" "I don't have to start now, I can fuck off on the internet" All this and that. 

All I got to say is put up or shut up. And I'm done. Good luck on your build and your cocky additude.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i am fixing to ge tmy phone turned back on, and he said his fianc'e just got a new camera phone....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 11:11 PM~8384247
> *looks good for an 2 hour job
> *



jUST TO KEEP IT REAL HOMIE ! iT TOOK A FEW WEEKS TO COMPLETE THESE ! IT ONLY TOOK A FEW HOURS TO TAKE A KIT AT ONE STAGE TO TURN IT AROUND TO SOMETHING THAT YOU CANT RUN OUT AND BUY ! 

I MOST CASE'S START TO FINISH I TAKE ABOUT 2 TO 3 WEEKS TO COMPLETE A KIT IF IT NEED BODY WORK AND PRIMER ! 




BUT IF ITS JUST OPENING THE TRUNK AND ADDING DETAIL 3 OR 4 DAYS ! lol ! ALL I WORK WITH IS REAL 1:1 SUPPLIES ,AND AUTOMOTIVE FINISHES ! IT DRIES IN MINUTES AND IT KEEPS ME MOVING FORWARD ! I HAVE FINISH 17 CONTEST SHOWING LEVEL KIT 'S THIS YEAR ALREADY ! aND HAVE HAD  A FEW OTHERS DONE THAT I HAVE AUCTIONED OFF OR GIVEN AWAY OR SOLD ! ITS MY HOBBY , OR SHOULD I SAY ADDICTION ! I GOT TO WORK ON A KIT EVERYDAY IT SEEMS OR I FEEL LOST !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT YAYO. 
I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
[/quote 


fuck ya !!!! iam up for it!!! good choice of a car??? my rules are simple anything and everything goes??? is two weeks good enough for you!!! 


i dont know you or if u can bild but u better be dam good if u thank u can run with biggs.. ive been bilding for about 14 years an i ant dum.. id never try to run with biggs or mini... so good luck becase u will need it...........


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:17 PM~8384311
> *NO!
> For all I know,  you build way better than me also. (never seen any of your work)  I'm just saying that your on here wolfing all this shit.  "I'm not worried"  " I got plenty of time"  "I don't have to start now, I can fuck off on the internet"    All this and that.
> 
> ...


that is your whole problem!!! no self esteam on your work ...... iam not woofing shit ... you post some negative shit i post back ...... you said it your self .... you have not seen my work ... so how can you say anything ??? give me 2 weeks to prove my skills then you can say all you want


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 09:19 PM~8384329
> *jUST  TO  KEEP  IT REAL    HOMIE  !  iT  TOOK  A  FEW  WEEKS  TO  COMPLETE    THESE !  IT  ONLY  TOOK  A  FEW  HOURS  TO  TAKE  A  KIT  AT    ONE  STAGE  TO  TURN IT  AROUND  TO  SOMETHING THAT  YOU  CANT  RUN  OUT  AND  BUY  !
> 
> I  MOST  CASE'S    START  TO  FINISH  I    TAKE  ABOUT    2  TO  3  WEEKS  TO  COMPLETE  A  KIT  IF  IT  NEED  BODY  WORK  AND  PRIMER  !
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2007, 09:19 PM~8384329
> *jUST  TO  KEEP  IT REAL    HOMIE  !  iT  TOOK  A  FEW  WEEKS  TO  COMPLETE    THESE !  IT  ONLY  TOOK  A  FEW  HOURS  TO  TAKE  A  KIT  AT    ONE  STAGE  TO  TURN IT  AROUND  TO  SOMETHING THAT  YOU  CANT  RUN  OUT  AND  BUY  !
> 
> I  MOST  CASE'S    START  TO  FINISH  I    TAKE  ABOUT    2  TO  3  WEEKS  TO  COMPLETE  A  KIT  IF  IT  NEED  BODY  WORK  AND  PRIMER  !
> ...


that is a normal time level ..... i can do the same ....... but you r models do look good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 PM~8384412
> *MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT YAYO.
> I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
> [/quote
> ...


like i said i been doing models for 11 years but stopped 5 years ago .... i seen mr biggs work ...... hes one of thee best on here!!! what is 2 weeks away nothing ... this is going to be a full custom show car ... with some of my old school mods that till this day i have not yet seen ...... you never know you might learn a thing or two


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i havent seen biggs on here for a fwe hours now hno:


watch out yayo...

and bob, if ya want to make it a pinks buildoff, im down!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok im back had to get some more important shit out of the way first. :biggrin: 










dam 11 page's and still no pic's.?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 10:04 PM~8384739
> *ok im back had to get some more important shit out of the way first.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 12:04 AM~8384736
> *i havent seen biggs on here for a fwe hours now hno:
> watch out yayo...
> 
> ...



nah, i don't want to own your hard work :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:08 PM~8384769
> *nah, i don't want to own your hard work  :biggrin:
> *



thats what YOU think :no:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 12:08 AM~8384774
> *thats what YOU think :no:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 11:04 PM~8384739
> *ok im back had to get some more important shit out of the way first.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit yayos64 u gotta come with some progress pics. where they at?? :dunno:
damn biggs where did u get that from.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i posted pics a long time ago ....biggs only posted the 64 impala once... still in the box that was it !!!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 24 2007, 10:12 PM~8384798
> *oh shit yayos64 u gotta come with some progress pics. where they at?? :dunno:
> damn biggs where did u get that from.
> *


it looks like he con verter it from a 2 door


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i can't beleive you have spent the whole day on here replying lol.....what a waste of a good day......and i was here off and on.......so i wasted my time too :twak:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

but here you goes ... since this topic got off topic you may have missed it


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:17 PM~8384829
> *it looks like he con verter it from a 2 door
> *


i thought i saw someone had a resin 4door somewhere on here besides biggs. shit i am looking for one of these hopefully someone will have one for sale in like 2 weeks


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

no this one was and is a 58 hard top 2 door


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

ok...themonteman accepted my challenge, and these were his rules....

1-Has to either be a 86, or 87 monte carlo
2-Must be a DONK, with nothing less than 26" rims
3-Must have atleast a 2 tone paint job
4-Must be a 2 door


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 25 2007, 02:12 AM~8385096
> *ok...themonteman accepted my challenge, and these were his rules....
> 
> 1-Has to either be a 86, or 87 monte carlo
> ...


didnt 86 and 87's only come in 2 doors :scrutinize:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i think, but those were his rules...lol......i was talking about shaving it, so i guess thats why he said it, but it's a DONK...i am gonna hate it...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 24 2007, 09:22 PM~8384866
> *i thought i saw someone had a resin 4door somewhere on here besides biggs. shit i am looking for one of these hopefully someone will have one for sale in like 2 weeks
> *


PM TWINN HE'S GOT THE 4 DOORS 80's CADDIES


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 12:37 AM~8385216
> *PM TWINN HE'S GOT THE 4 DOORS 80's CADDIES
> *


thanks beto for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:19 PM~8384845
> *i can't beleive you have spent the whole day on here replying lol.....what a waste of a good day......and i was here off and on.......so i wasted my time too  :twak:
> *



luckily it dont start till august... :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 01:48 AM~8385255
> *luckily it dont start till august... :biggrin:
> *



true.....but i was talking about YOYO

:biggrin:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8384110
> *a doggys you guys are forgetting biggs called me on .......and i accepted!!!... i have not talk shit about biggs cars.... in fact hes one of thee best on here.... he has nothing to prove .... correct!!!  like i said it is an honor to compete against mr biggs ....... and i my not win ... but i know i will give... at least ..... searve some comp.... trust me .... you will be surprized .... am amazing my self ..... and iam the one working on this car .... that is the whole point to take this are form to another level !!!  show and prove ???
> *


count me in,sorry for the late reply. im ready


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEE OMEN


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

RUT ROW!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 02:32 AM~8385433
> *THEE OMEN
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*GAME OVER!* :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey he dont call himself the topic killer for nothing.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-dayum......made me stutter.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 02:32 AM~8385433
> *THEE OMEN
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhh, ssssssshhhhhhiiiiaaatttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PURO CHINGON PRIMO, YOYO DOESN'T KNOW WHAT HE'S GOT COMING


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

his head will feel like a yo-yo when your done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

well the cheallenge between me and 88mcls, i mean monteman is on.....

:biggrin:

j/k homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 24 2007, 10:36 PM~8383894
> *YOU HAVE ALL OF LIL'S MODEL SECTION ATTENTION.......LET'S SEE SOME ACTION !!!
> *


couldnt agree more

Nice Start guys. Cant wait to see the end result!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YAYO..............................


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 02:32 AM~8385433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that looks bad ass i can't wait to see what kinda shit can go down in two weeks at mr biggs chop shop


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 01:32 AM~8385433
> *THEE OMEN
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

oh shit, i was crolling through this slowly... and i saw the six fo without nothign opened... and i was like.... "theres some cut lines there :biggrin: "

then i scrolled down a lil more and started :roflmao:

sorry yoyo.... i think biggdawg is killen um!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S .  That is only 50% of the fabrication done. Still need another 50. and that will be done tonight .


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE HAS WOKEN UP THE GRIZZLY BEAR!!!!!
LOOKS GOOD BIGGS.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2007, 10:44 AM~8387253
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE HAS WOKEN UP THE GRIZZLY BEAR!!!!!
> LOOKS GOOD BIGGS.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 09:44 AM~8387252
> *THANK'S GUY'S .                   That is only 50% of the fabrication done. Still need another 50. and that will be done tonight .
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHERE'S YOYO????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 12:45 PM~8387710
> *YAYO ??????????????????? I dont know who this is but i think he is on it !*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 01:51 PM~8387757
> *YAYO  ???????????????????    </span>I  dont  know  who  this  is  but  i  think  he    is  on  it  !
> *


IS CRACK, IF I REMEMBER RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

David's on a roll today! :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have seen it all now! i have never seen the trunk cut like that, now that is DOPE! :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I CALL OUT.....





















MYSELF TO FINISH WHAT I STARTED!!!!!!!!!...LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2007, 01:14 PM~8387954
> *I CALL OUT.....
> MYSELF TO FINISH WHAT I STARTED!!!!!!!!!...LOL.
> *



HELL FINISH UP SANDBOX !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

AAAWWWWWWWWW shit! That 4 is killer Biggs. Should have called it "smokin Yayo" :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 12:52 PM~8388240
> *AAAWWWWWWWWW shit!  That 4 is killer Biggs.  Should have called it "smokin Yayo"  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 25 2007, 12:14 PM~8387954
> *I CALL OUT.....
> MYSELF TO FINISH WHAT I STARTED!!!!!!!!!...LOL.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8387131
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> oh shit, i was crolling through this slowly... and i saw the six fo without nothign opened... and i was like.... "theres some cut lines there :biggrin: "
> ...


x2 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

YA KNOW YO WHO YO MESSIN WIT!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 25 2007, 12:52 PM~8387765
> *IS CRACK, IF I REMEMBER RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


YAYO is COCA ! which mixed with baking soda is crack ! which mixed with drainO is meth ! Add all that together and add BIGGS pics of THE OMEN ! This dude is going to be FRIED ! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 01:32 AM~8385433
> *THEE OMEN
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mr biggs


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 11:12 PM~8385096
> *ok...themonteman accepted my challenge, and these were his rules....
> 
> 1-Has to either be a 86, or 87 monte carlo
> ...





dam you should have enforced that it will be a 4 door monte


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 01:10 PM~8388830
> *YAYO    is    COCA  !    which      mixed  with  baking  soda  is  crack  !  which  mixed  with  drainO    is  meth      !  Add  all  that  together    and  add  BIGGS  pics  of  THE  OMEN  !    This    dude  is  going  to  be  FRIED  !  :biggrin:
> *


lol you guys are crazy //// and easily amused


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 12:56 PM~8388758
> *YA KNOW YO WHO YO MESSIN WIT!!!
> *


lol .... i sure dont !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 11:52 AM~8388240
> *AAAWWWWWWWWW shit!  That 4 is killer Biggs.  Should have called it "smokin Yayo"  :biggrin:
> *


 lol...... calm down cheerleader!!! .... dont get over eXXXcited!!! biggs for looks good!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:13 AM~8387940
> *i have seen it all now! i have never seen the trunk cut like that, now that is DOPE!  :0
> *


awbcrazy .... you must not have seen much then !!! like i said i will do things that you have not seen yet i promise!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so I haven't been on here for 2 days and I get on real quick to see some crazy topic about callin people out and it's alreay 13 pages long....I haven't read everything, but from what I can see, YAYO, homie just give up....I mean even if you build something sick, Biggs is a builder with class, just build..... 

The craziest thing to me is that one quality of someone who knows how to build on her, is knowing how to take a pix.....Come on bro, looking at your progress is like looking through a foggy fish bowl....

Biggs, I say just shut this fool up and in the process build another show winner......

MCBA HOMIE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 25 2007, 04:52 AM~8385744
> *GAME OVER! :cheesy:
> *


 for who???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 03:07 PM~8389726
> *awbcrazy .... you must not have seen much then !!! like i said i will do things that you have not seen yet i promise!!!
> *


With all do respect, the ONLY thing we haven't seen from you yet is....

A FINISHED MODEL!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 25 2007, 03:08 PM~8389730
> *Ok, so I haven't been on here for 2 days and I get on real quick to see some crazy topic about callin people out and it's alreay 13 pages long....I haven't read everything, but from what I can see, YAYO, homie just give up....I mean even if you build something sick, Biggs is a builder with class, just build.....
> 
> The craziest thing to me is that one quality of someone who knows how to build on her, is knowing how to take a pix.....Come on bro, looking at your progress is like looking through a foggy fish bowl....
> ...


AND I AGREE .......AND THAT IS WHAT MR. BIGGS POINT IS!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 25 2007, 03:10 PM~8389740
> *With all do respect, the ONLY thing we haven't seen from you yet is....
> 
> A FINISHED MODEL!!!
> *


THATS FUCKED UP DOGGY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 10:51 AM~8387757
> *YAYO  ???????????????????    </span>I  dont  know  who  this  is  but  i  think  he    is  on  it  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AM STOMPIN INTO THE 90`S


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 11:04 PM~8384739
> *ok im back had to get some more important shit out of the way first.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK EVERYBODY I HAVE TO HEAD TO WORK ... YOU GUYS BE GOOD TO EACH OTHER ... SEEMS THERE IS A VIRUS OF HURT FEELINGS GOING AROUND.... DONT WANT TO SEE ANY MORE TOPICS LIKE THIS ... BE COOL TO THE NEWBEES.... 

SO WHO IS SO FAR BEIENG CALLED OUT .... AND WHOS ACCEPTED THERE CHALLANGE !!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 24 2007, 08:19 AM~8377730
> *true donks are the coolest thing in the world, if you say so!!! ......  dont see why these people dont like donks,    since this site is called  RaiseItHigh.com ???
> *


well i've seen mini trucks sit way lower than than lowriders guess thats why they call it layitalmostlow.com :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2007, 05:49 PM~8390794
> *well i've seen mini trucks sit way lower than than lowriders guess thats why they call it layitalmostlow.com :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 shit ratrods and most kustoms lay low and they dont even have lifts


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 05:07 PM~8389726
> *awbcrazy .... you must not have seen much then !!! like i said i will do things that you have not seen yet i promise!!!
> *



yayo..... i have seen more than you can imagine.  i run a club with 337 members and i have loaded over 24,000 photos for them. i have been to many shows, read many magazines and seen many videos....... there is VERY little left that i have not seen.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 05:11 PM~8389754
> *THATS FUCKED UP DOGGY!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



he talking to you


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

these are the challenges....

Wagonguy vs Awbcrazy ~ 76 glasshouse... cruiser

Biggs vs YOYO~ full show Imps... :thumbsup:

hawkeye777 vs themonteman ~ Monte donks...

there ya go YOYO


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

me and monte man called off the build off cuz he already started his, and we agreed not to start until i ge tmy camera back...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 25 2007, 10:05 PM~8391863
> *me and monte man called off the build off cuz he already started his, and we agreed not to start until i ge tmy camera back...
> *


Yeah it's off cause he was cryin about his phone so it's off.Now i don't have to wait anymore :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8391914
> *Yeah it's off cause he was cryin about his phone so it's off.Now i don't have to wait anymore :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



get to buildin!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8391914
> *Yeah it's off cause he was cryin about his phone so it's off.Now i don't have to wait anymore :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i was crying....bullshit, motherfucker............u agreed not to start until i did, and u was cool with that........... :uh: ............if you could only listen to diresctions, we'd be cool right onw........sorry that you can't wait to build the monte, when u just told me you has 2 more kit(bothmontes), don't you think you could have startin one of them until i started ine,and if you read in the first post...it says 2 matches at a time...and there were 2 ahead of us....be still had 2 weeks to start....READ!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 10:14 PM~8391941
> *get to buildin!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Shit man im gona start on it tonight,when i go to wal-mart to get the paint im gona get some of that new ''scotch painters tape''to mask off my pinstrips :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 06:46 PM~8391260
> *he talking to you
> *


 :biggrin: i know he was!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 06:45 PM~8391251
> *yayo..... i have seen more than you can imagine.    i run a club with 337 members and i have loaded over 24,000 photos for them. i have been to many shows, read many magazines and seen many videos....... there is VERY little left that i have not seen.
> *


either that then your easily amused ......... biggs four is looking mean ... i like that he painted it green !!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8392447
> *either that then your easily amused ......... biggs four is looking mean ... i like that he painted it green !!!
> *



when did he paint it green? what did i miss


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 11:01 PM~8392452
> *when did he paint it green? what did i miss
> *


X2 I don't see it in color yet.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352536


aint this mr biggs omen


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8392804
> *aint this mr biggs omen
> *


NO!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

no that aint biggs homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8392865
> *no that aint biggs homie
> *


 ooooohhh shit .... looks like thee omen ...almost same mods


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

can you read


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 10:59 PM~8393112
> *can you read
> *


hey man play nice


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 09:59 PM~8393112
> *can you read
> *


lol....... then you wonder why nobody likes you!!!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

i was playin man lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 10:12 PM~8393211
> *i was playin man lol
> *


too bad i wasn`t!!!
i thought maybe it was biggs under cover


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:16 PM~8393253
> *too bad i wasn`t!!!
> i thought maybe it was biggs under cover
> *


j/k doggy dont get all emo on us


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so how is everyones builds coming


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 25 2007, 10:26 PM~8393330
> *so how is everyones builds coming
> *


there is names being called out..... but every body is flaked out ... ... so far it is just me and bigs ... the 7th of aug 2007.... iam going with some mods my daughter liked .... and some interior she liked ...... i think my daughter has a better taste in cars mods then i do !!! lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 12:26 AM~8393330
> *so how is everyones builds coming
> *


im have done nothin,im on here and downloadin music off the net and tryin to watch the kid.Ands she's wound up on sugar. :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 25 2007, 10:31 PM~8393360
> *im have done nothin,im on here and downloadin music off the net and tryin to watch the kid.Ands she's wound up on sugar. :uh:
> *


on a soda rush ...huh


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 12:34 AM~8393376
> *on a soda rush ...huh
> *


Yep and eatin some kitkat bars and eatin some big ass crispie cream doughnuts
with the sprinkels and the original.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

o i no thats a hard job


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 10:39 PM~8393417
> *o i no thats a hard job
> *


it may be hard .... but it is a beautiful thing to be a father....my daughter is 5 years old ..... and hes a sweet tooth for impalas


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:29 PM~8393350
> *there is names being called out..... but every body is flaked out ... ... so far it is just me and bigs ... the 7th of aug 2007.... iam going with some mods my daughter liked .... and some interior she liked ...... i think my daughter has a better taste in cars mods  then i do !!! lol
> *





> *these are the challenges....
> 
> Wagonguy vs Awbcrazy ~ 76 glasshouse... cruiser
> 
> ...


:dunno:

:uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

so how many of you think biggs going to win


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OTAVIO....I KNOW YOU


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 11:29 PM~8393651
> *OTAVIO....I KNOW YOU
> *


hey how you been .... long time we dont talk !!! so hows the wife kids


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'VE BEEN GREAT. HOW'S THE FAM? YOU STILL DOING ALOT ON EBAY?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 11:38 PM~8393679
> *I'VE BEEN GREAT. HOW'S THE FAM? YOU STILL DOING ALOT ON EBAY?
> *


my wife left me !!!! left me for another dude!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 11:40 PM~8393687
> *my wife left me !!!! left me for another dude!!!
> *


whos octavio!!! lol


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:15 AM~8379575
> *Bob Black: no cutting
> no overload on phot etch, but use what you want
> any kind of paint job you want to do
> ...


so weres the GLASSHOUSE builders how about a little motivation


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8393687
> *my wife left me !!!! left me for another dude!!!
> *


MY BADD, YOU DID TELL ME ABOUT TWO YEARS AGO. MEET YOU ON EBAY


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 11:59 PM~8393753
> *MY BADD, YOU DID TELL ME ABOUT TWO YEARS AGO. MEET YOU ON EBAY
> *


?????????????????? dont know what to tell you !!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2007, 11:55 PM~8393739
> *so weres the GLASSHOUSE builders  how about a little motivation
> 
> 
> ...





awaiting the arival of mine LOL

nice g-house BTW uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:13 AM~8393799
> *awaiting the arival of mine LOL
> 
> nice g-house BTW uffin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass glasshouse.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

whos still going to be on in less the 20 minutes ...... i have a sneak peak on MISSERY 58 a photo trunk response to Biggs Omen !!! Awbcrazy can now say he has seen it all after this .... since he is easily amused!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 26 2007, 01:55 AM~8393739
> *so weres the GLASSHOUSE builders  how about a little motivation
> 
> 
> ...



that is a clean ride! thanks for the pics


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i wanna see it YAYO....hurry!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 26 2007, 01:47 AM~8393886
> *i wanna see it YAYO....hurry!!!
> *


that makes 2 of us


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 26 2007, 12:47 AM~8393886
> *i wanna see it YAYO....hurry!!!
> *


am going to start taking pics will be posting less then 10 minutes


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

ok


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey hawkeye why you back down?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

......... and the wait is going to be worth it ....... i promise!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 01:51 AM~8393901
> *Hey hawkeye why you back down?
> *


he said it was cause u already started workin on ur model for the buildoff but i really dont see y cause if u told hi u have 2 then u can save the other one and continue with the one u workin on. i :dunno:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i didn't, we agreed what to do, and you failed that,a nd as i said...i am not wanting to start a monte, when yours is already half way done.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:49 AM~8393896
> *am going to start taking pics will be posting less then 10 minutes
> *


*WHERES THE PICS AT* :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

but it's not about who get done first,it's about who ride look better.Now ain't im right


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok now it is time to re write or skills!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 04:05 AM~8393931
> *but it's not about who get done first,it's about who ride look better.Now ain't im right
> *


it aint really about any of that, its about completing a model and feeling good about what you have done.. dont matter whose is better


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

ur right, but u said yourself after i asked if it was over, and you said yes, so deal with it...good luck on your DONK.........you should challenge some1 else...i would like to see the turnout...and if you do...best of luck


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:09 AM~8393943
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:09 AM~8393943
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

STILL WAITING...........


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

has anybody seen that i now pronounce u chuck and larry . i am watching at as we wait


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

didi ya right,he's just scared,and no im not talkin shit,i even challenge him to do a lowlow buildoff and he said no.i guess he wants to build mini trucks and that not my style.if it ain't a lowlow car or a donk,i don't fuck with it.I would like to do a semi.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

awbcrazy r those u in the pics


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:13 AM~8393953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
no really :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
naaa, not that crazy about it.. nice looking cuts tho, youll need alot more stuff than that from what i see so far but nice start dont give up


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:13 AM~8393953
> *
> 
> 
> ...














THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR? DUDE......I HAVE SEEN IT DONE THAT WAY MANY TIMES......NOTHING NEW


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS IS FOR YOU DAMIEN!!!











 LOL I JUST HAD TOO???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u r starting off pretty good got alot of work to put in though keep it up though. and nice cuts they look clean


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 01:16 AM~8393967
> *u r starting off pretty good got alot of work to put in though keep it up though. and nice cuts they look clean
> *


CUTTING THE TRUNK IN 3 DIFFRENT SECTIONS IS A BIT DIFFULCULT


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:16 AM~8393964
> * THIS IS FOR YOU DAMIEN!!!
> 
> 
> ...





THOUGH I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE IT LIKE THIS........I DON'T THINK IT'S VERY SEXY SORRY TO SAY.......


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 02:19 AM~8393976
> *CUTTING THE TRUNK IN 3 DIFFRENT  SECTIONS IS A BIT DIFFULCULT
> *


i was replying when u posted the one with the trunk cut in 3 sections.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:22 AM~8393986
> *THOUGH I WAS SHOCKED TO SEE IT LIKE THIS........I DON'T THINK IT'S VERY SEXY SORRY TO SAY.......
> 
> 
> ...


BUT NOW YOU CAN SAY YOU SEEN SOMETHING NEW !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naw not really.



lets see it done and god luck.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

COME TO THINK OF IT....MAYBE I AM BEING A BIT HARSH? I DON'T PARTICULARLY LIKE IT , NOR DOES IT LOOK LIKE ANYTHING I HAVE NOT SEEN BEFORE.....BUT I HAVE TO GIVE YOU








FOR PUTTING IN EFFORT AND DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:24 AM~8393988
> *BUT NOW YOU CAN SAY YOU SEEN SOMETHING NEW !!!
> *


shoot it with pellets in the sides for that extra gangster look :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:27 AM~8393995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an origami paper magigger (spelling) :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:24 AM~8393988
> *BUT NOW YOU CAN SAY YOU SEEN SOMETHING NEW !!!
> *



YOU MISREAD.....I HAVE SEEN THEM CUT LIKE THAT ON CARS AND TRUCK TAILGATES. NOW YA ONLY GET


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL WHERE CAN I SEE THESE PLENTY OF TIMES MODEL CARS AT .... SO I CAN BE DIFFRENT!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:29 AM~8394001
> *LOL WHERE CAN I SEE THESE PLENTY OF TIMES MODEL CARS AT .... SO I CAN BE DIFFRENT!!!
> *



YOU BEING SMART?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 01:27 AM~8393996
> *looks like an origami paper magigger (spelling)  :0
> *


YA I HAVE TOO AGREE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fukkin Bob, you fool. LOL.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:30 AM~8394006
> *YOU BEING SMART?
> 
> 
> ...


WELL YOU GUYS A SAYING IT HAS BEEN DONE PLENTY OF TIMES ... AND YOU HAVE SEEN IT DONE BEFORE ...... NOW I WANT TO SEE THIS BEFORE


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Well guys im gona give it a shot.im gona cut open the door on the donks monte.wish me luck ans hope i don't fuck it up.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 04:32 AM~8394013
> *Well guys im gona give it a shot.im gona cut open the door on the donks monte.wish me luck ans hope i don't fuck it up.
> *


if u fuck it up its an automatic win for hawkeye :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:32 AM~8394012
> *WELL YOU GUYS A SAYING IT HAS BEEN DONE PLENTY OF TIMES ... AND YOU HAVE SEEN IT DONE BEFORE ...... NOW I WANT TO SEE THIS BEFORE
> *



WHAT DO I LOOK LIKE? SOME KIND OF DUMBASS?










I AM NOT GOING TO DIG THROUGH ALL MY OLD MAGS JUST TO PROVE IT. TRUST ME IT'S BEEN DONE.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 01:32 AM~8394013
> *Well guys im gona give it a shot.im gona cut open the door on the donks monte.wish me luck ans hope i don't fuck it up.
> *


SEEMS LIKE SOME OF THESE DOGGY WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FUCK UP .... IN ORDER FOR THEM CAN LIKE IT ?????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:33 AM~8394019
> *WHAT DO I LOOK LIKE? SOME KIND OF DUMBASS?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY ........ BUT THIS MOD HAS BEEN DONE TO A MODEL ....... BEFORE!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:36 AM~8394028
> *SEEMS LIKE SOME OF THESE DOGGY WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FUCK UP .... IN ORDER FOR THEM CAN LIKE IT ?????
> *


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:38 AM~8394035
> *LOL YOU GUYS ARE CRAZY ........ BUT THIS MOD HAS BEEN DONE TO A MODEL ....... BEFORE!!!
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 01:36 AM~8394028
> *SEEMS LIKE SOME OF THESE DOGGY WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU FUCK UP .... IN ORDER FOR THEM CAN LIKE IT ?????
> *


IN ORDER FOR THEM TO LIKE IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yes been done b4. Even seen stuff like that done to diecast.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

oh damn no support lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 03:40 AM~8394041
> *yes been done b4.  Even seen stuff like that done to diecast.
> *



OH THA'TS RIGHT! THEM 1/18 SCALES THAT KEEP SHOWING UP AT SHOWS EVERY YEAR WITH THEM GREEN TIRES?

BOOYAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

go head montemnn just make the donk man just take ur time when cutting the doors off man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:44 AM~8394055
> *go head montemnn just make the donk man just take ur time when cutting the doors off man
> *


hey MAN i can tell you went to perry MAN we all talk like that MAN alot of run on sentences MAN and u said MAN 3 times :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY , I AM JUST HAVING FUN HERE ......SO KEEP YOUR SHORTS ON TIGHT AND CAN'T YOU GET BETTER PICS? YOU USING A CELL PHONE OR WEBCAM? 

REALISTICALLY....YES THEM MODS HAVE BEEN DONE. I PERSONALLY THINK IT'S UGLY , I AM NOT INTO CUT UP TRUNK LIDS OR HOODS..... I LIKE LOWS THAT HAVE THE ORIGINAL BODY INTACT WITH ALL THE RIGHT STUFF.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 02:47 AM~8394061
> *hey MAN i can tell you went to perry MAN we all talk like that MAN alot of run on sentences MAN and u said MAN 3 times  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea and proud of it :biggrin: :biggrin: its just so hard to stop talkin like that man.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:48 AM~8394065
> *HEY , I AM JUST HAVING FUN HERE ......SO KEEP YOUR SHORTS ON TIGHT AND CAN'T YOU GET BETTER PICS? YOU USING A CELL PHONE OR WEBCAM?
> 
> REALISTICALLY....YES THEM MODS HAVE BEEN DONE. I PERSONALLY THINK IT'S UGLY , I AM NOT INTO CUT UP TRUNK LIDS OR HOODS..... I LIKE LOWS THAT HAVE THE ORIGINAL BODY INTACT WITH ALL THE RIGHT STUFF.
> *


kinda like a chick :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 26 2007, 04:50 AM~8394067
> *hell yea and proud of it :biggrin: :biggrin: its just so hard to stop talkin like that man.
> *


well u gradiated and i didnt  i plan on doin home schooling to get my ged and a college class to get certified in something once we get our house


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 02:51 AM~8394071
> *well u gradiated and i didnt    i plan on doin home schooling to get my ged and a college class to get certified in something once we get our house
> *


do ya thang man . shit perry told me to not come to my own graduation they said if i did i would get locked up we will mail u ur diploma after they got my money dirty whores.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:48 AM~8394065
> *HEY , I AM JUST HAVING FUN HERE ......SO KEEP YOUR SHORTS ON TIGHT AND CAN'T YOU GET BETTER PICS? YOU USING A CELL PHONE OR WEBCAM?
> 
> REALISTICALLY....YES THEM MODS HAVE BEEN DONE. I PERSONALLY THINK IT'S UGLY , I AM NOT INTO CUT UP TRUNK LIDS OR HOODS..... I LIKE LOWS THAT HAVE THE ORIGINAL BODY INTACT WITH ALL THE RIGHT STUFF.
> *



true but you cant always be doing the same types of mods all the time .... if you can cut a modal car in 2, 3, or 4 pieces ... cutting a door, and any other body parts original aint shit .....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry man for whoreing up ur topic please continue.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:59 AM~8394085
> *true but you cant always be doing the same types of mods all the time .... if you can cut a modal car in 2, 3, or 4 pieces ... cutting a door, and any other body parts original aint shit .....
> *



not quite following you here?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:00 AM~8394088
> *not quite following you here?
> *


bottom line is it get boring to do the same modifications over and over ..... besides this between me and biggs is .... no rules any thing and everything goes


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:06 AM~8394095
> *bottom line is it get boring to do the same modifications over and over ..... besides  this between me and biggs is .... no rules any thing and everything goes
> *



ok well that is all ya had to say. it is between you and biggs, but you also brought the whole LIL model section into this , so don't be upset when people throw their opinions in


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 01:59 AM~8394085
> *true but you cant always be doing the same types of mods all the time .... if you can cut a modal car in 2, 3, or 4 pieces ... cutting a door, and any other body parts original aint shit .....
> *



tru, keep going man.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:13 AM~8394101
> *ok well that is all ya had to say. it is between you and biggs, but you also brought the whole LIL model section into this , so don't be upset when people throw their opinions in
> *


am not upset ...everybody is entitled to there opinions .......but before you throw your opinion ,..... you also need to know the deal.... when i say push thee envelope i mean to the next level of modeling........cutting door, trunks ... tilted front ends have all been done before ..... nothing new .....but when you cut your trunk in 2 and 3 sections ... thee doggies on L.I.L start to post that it has been done before plenty of times ... am like cool ..plenty of times ..maybe am not on here that much, to see this plenty of times !!! i know i did not invent this mod .... but i decided to use it on this car ..... Biggs post his car cut his trunk in 2 sections and everybody like wow ..."now i have seen it all" lol ..... i can tell you who is going to get the biggest vote on here and win his tittle!!! between me and biggs..... come on now people are not going to turn there back on biggs, he got his friends , fans , and his cheerleaders on here read back what kind of attitude i got from you guys so far ..... the funny thing is biggs called me out!!! ....i am not claiming to be thee best , but i know what iam capable of doing !!!! but dont trip doggy iam still give it my best


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:25 AM~8394123
> *tru,  keep going man.
> *


thanks doggy !!! OMEN 64 VS MISSERY 58 !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES A FEW MORE PICS ..... NOT THE BEST QUILITY ... BUT I IS STILL AN IDEA !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that trunk on your 58. Its not stock. Not stock is the way to go.  
Biggs trunk I have not seen. To open the tail light section from the body and trunk lid is different. 
Not cheerleading, just know Biggs skills. Don't know about yours. Its been all day tho and all I've seen is the secret trunk lid tho. We need more pics of your work. 
And IMO if I was to do the trunk lid like that I would put the top back on and do something wild with it also. Know what I mean? Like a HT vert and raise it up, or section it a few times.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I wanna do a paint off with a all closed body pefably a AMT 64 kit but all closed up no opening hood or trunk or doors and see who can paint better not anytime soon i gotta finish a few projects first but i just thought i'd throw that out there for now


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

That looks good,i guess


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:59 AM~8394188
> *I wanna do a paint off with a all closed body pefably a AMT 64 kit but all closed up no opening hood or trunk or doors and see who can paint better not anytime soon i gotta finish a few projects first but i just thought i'd throw that out there for now
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

open to any challengers 


BTW i got that elco yesterday travis


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:02 AM~8394194
> *open to any challengers
> BTW i got that elco yesterday travis
> *




its on now!!!!!



































for you to do the elco, not the challange. :biggrin: Maybe that can be your canvas for the challange? :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:49 AM~8394168
> *am not upset ...everybody is entitled to there opinions .......but before you throw your opinion ,..... you also need to know the deal.... when i say push thee envelope i mean to the next level of modeling........cutting door, trunks ... tilted front ends have all been done before ..... nothing new .....but when you cut your trunk in 2  and 3 sections ... thee doggies on L.I.L start to post that it has been done before plenty of times ... am like cool ..plenty of times ..maybe am not on here that much,    to see this plenty of times !!! i know i did not invent this mod .... but i decided to use it on this car ..... Biggs post his car cut his trunk in 2 sections and everybody like wow ..."now i have seen it all"    lol ..... i can tell you who is going to get the biggest vote on here and win his tittle!!!  between me and biggs..... come on now people are not going to turn there back on biggs,  he got his friends , fans , and his cheerleaders on here read back what kind of attitude i got from you guys so far ..... the funny thing is biggs called me out!!!  ....i am not claiming to be thee best , but i know what iam capable of doing !!!! but dont trip doggy iam still give it my best
> *





aight.....well your quote ..."now i have seen it all" is from me of course....and you have to understand that the "way he cut his trunk" i have not seen until now. "the way you cut yours" i have seen before. there is a difference. i know your comment on "cheerleading" was on low, but it might have been on me too ? it doesn't matter though.....i am not going to vote on something if i don't like it or if it's crap either..... i am not an ass kisser and i think myself and biggs are on a "respect friendship" level.....so don't (if you have?) confuse me with being a fan or anything like that..... i will be honest with my vote and only the best car wins!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:02 AM~8394194
> *open to any challengers
> BTW i got that elco yesterday travis
> *



another thing. You should PM Sic! That would be a good battle.  I wanna see that. Both of you with my kits haveing a paint war. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 03:05 AM~8394200
> *its on now!!!!!
> for you to do the elco,  not the challange.  :biggrin:    Maybe that can be your canvas for the challange?  :cheesy:
> *



gotta finish the elco and the regal and the 59 before i start the challenge though but im callin out the big doggs too i just thought it would be fun then who ever looses the looser has to give the winner there car :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:59 AM~8394187
> *I like that trunk on your 58.  Its not stock. Not stock is the way to go.
> Biggs trunk I have not seen.  To open the tail light section from the body and trunk lid is different.
> Not cheerleading,  just know Biggs skills.  Don't know about yours.  Its been all day tho and all I've seen is the secret trunk lid tho.  We need more pics of your work.
> ...


I WILL TELL YOU THIS MUCH DOGGY ...... THE INTERIOR IS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE BEST YOU SEEN SO FAR OR ANYBODY HAS SEEN .... BUT KNOWING THIS FOOLS THEY ARE GOING TO SAY ..." IT HAS BEEN DONE PLENTY OF TIMES .... I SEEN IT DONE BEFORE???? BUT IF BIGGS POSTED IT EVERY BODY IS LIKE YAYO ... YOYO LOL ... DONT KNOW WHAT HES GETTING INTO !!! DONT GET ME WRONG ... BIGGS IS UP THERE ...... HE KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING !!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 05:02 AM~8394194
> *open to any challengers
> BTW i got that elco yesterday travis
> *



if i was not already going to beat wagonguys ass, i would challenge you to a paint off lol....... 
good luck though, i will be anxious to see who will take you on :biggrin: 

what will your goal be? the finish of the paint or patterns?


by the way, i have never done patterns.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:06 AM~8394201
> *aight.....well your quote ..."now i have seen it all"  is from me of course....and you have to understand that the "way he cut his trunk" i have not seen until now. "the way you cut yours" i have seen before. there is a difference. i know your comment on "cheerleading" was on low, but it might have been on me too ? it doesn't matter though.....i am not going to vote on something if i don't like it or if it's crap either..... i am not an ass kisser and i think myself and biggs are on a "respect friendship" level.....so don't (if you have?) confuse me with being a fan or anything like that..... i will be honest with my vote and only the best car wins!
> *


THANK YOU AND I RESPECT THAT!!! SO GIVE ME A B " BEEEEEEEEEE GIVE ME AN I "EEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEE GIVE ME A G "GEEEEEEEEEE" ....LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:08 AM~8394209
> *if i was not already going to beat wagonguys ass, i would challenge you to a paint off lol.......
> good luck though, i will be anxious to see who will take you on  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



GRAPHICS MURALS ect.!!

Im Feeling Pretty Comfertable Since im Gettin A Airbrush tomarrow LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 05:12 AM~8394216
> *THANK YOU AND I RESPECT THAT!!!      SO GIVE ME A B " BEEEEEEEEEE GIVE ME AN I "EEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEE  GIVE ME A G "GEEEEEEEEEE" ....LOL
> *


calling me a cheerleader? 





























you won't like me when i'm angry.........


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 05:12 AM~8394217
> *GRAPHICS MURALS ect.!!
> 
> Im Feeling Pretty Comfertable Since im Gettin A Airbrush tomarrow LOL :biggrin:
> *



right on! i have an air brush..... never used it yet lol.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 03:07 AM~8394205
> *another thing.  You should PM Sic!  That would be a good battle.    I wanna see that.  Both of you with my kits haveing a paint war.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



I still vote for this!! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:12 AM~8394217
> *GRAPHICS MURALS ect.!!
> 
> Im Feeling Pretty Comfertable Since im Gettin A Airbrush tomarrow LOL :biggrin:
> *


 I DID A FEW MURALS AND THEY FADED .... I USED THOSE STUPID GEL PENS


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 05:15 AM~8394222
> *calling me a cheerleader?
> 
> 
> ...


keep those faces comin awbcrazy

Can i put one of your funny faces on my car?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I WANT TO SEE AWB AND WAGON GO AT IT .... THAT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD MATCH ... IF SOME ONE DONT BACK DONE LIKE THEY DID BEFORE TO ???? THEY ARE BOTH GOOD WITH THEE DETAIL!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:18 AM~8394232
> *I DID A FEW MURALS AND THEY FADED .... I USED THOSE STUPID GEL PENS
> *



im talkin airbrush stencils i already got a few skulls :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:21 AM~8394237
> *im talkin airbrush stencils i already got a few skulls :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 05:20 AM~8394234
> *I WANT TO SEE AWB AND WAGON GO AT IT .... THAT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD MATCH ... IF SOME ONE DONT BACK DONE LIKE THEY DID BEFORE TO ????  THEY ARE BOTH GOOD WITH THEE DETAIL!!!
> *



i never backed down before......there is a difference between backing down and honorably having to take a rain check. 

the battle between me and John should be good though.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 AM~8394233
> *keep those faces comin awbcrazy
> 
> Can i put one of your funny faces on my car?
> *




:roflmao: go for it! show it to me if you do lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

im gona do it for real.watch


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES ANOTHER PICS OF THE MODS ... YES TILTED FRONT END!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 05:37 AM~8394253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tilt front end....millions of them.......but it looks like you are butterflyin' the fenders? if that is the case you actually showed me something i have never seen :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:24 AM~8394242
> *i never backed down before......there is a difference between backing down and honorably having to take a rain check.
> 
> the battle between me and John should be good though.
> *


 I GUESS YOU ARE RIGHT YOU NEVER BACKED DOWN BEFORE!!!




awbcrazy Jul 24 2007, 12:51 PM | | Post #121 

NuCkiNFuTtYBaStArD

Posts: 2,327
Joined: Aug 2006
From: Omahizza
Car Club: Drastic Plastics MCC




QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Jul 24 2007, 02:24 PM) 
Bob had his chance last year but had proior dealings that lead him to retrack his CALL OUT agaisnt BIGGS and My self ! 




i guess i don't remember calling you out Dave? it don't matter though , yeah at the time i got caught up in stuff and no time to do it. i do however want to stick to my word (from what i remember) and go to head with Biggs. when he is ready and i am caught up first ! lol..... i have always got too much shit going on and plan to slow it down. 


--------------------

Drastic Plastics Web Site

Scale Lowrider Magazine

DPMCC Built Show Case

'32 Roadster in progress


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 05:46 AM~8394266
> *I GUESS YOU ARE RIGHT YOU NEVER BACKED DOWN BEFORE!!!
> awbcrazy  Jul 24 2007, 12:51 PM    |  | Post #121
> 
> ...




you are either trying to put me on the spot? or backing up what i said? 

either way, i never backed down........if you were around when that OLD conversation was going on you would know what was up. i NEVER challenged either biggs or mini........i DID challenge DPMCC against MASTERPEICES.......but i never got a response. i also explained that the challenge was to push ME and improve MY skills......not to try and whip the best ones out there. 

at the time, i didn't know mini or biggs very well......that was well over a year ago if not longer? any ways.......don't worry about my past, because me and biggs will finish our challenge that arose from that heap of forgotten time. he and i are agreed that we have too much going on and now he has MORE going on because he is taking you on....... get it? good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

cant wait to see biggs new pics ...... i cant wait to show you ... my interior design !!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '58 is coming along nicely!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 26 2007, 07:48 AM~8394429
> *That '58 is coming along nicely!
> *


i have to agree BUT....


your pictures are crappy.

You will never capture any of the fine details taking pics from that far away.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 03:24 AM~8394242
> *i never backed down before......there is a difference between backing down and honorably having to take a rain check.
> 
> the battle between me and John should be good though.
> *



ya the gbattle should be good, cuz im gonna kick your ass :biggrin:

:guns: :guns: :guns:

























































and yoyo.... you need a better camera... i got one for sale.... uffin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:59 AM~8394188
> *I wanna do a paint off with a all closed body pefably a AMT 64 kit but all closed up no opening hood or trunk or doors and see who can paint better not anytime soon i gotta finish a few projects first but i just thought i'd throw that out there for now
> *



i WOULD challenge you... IF i had more pattern experiance... but i have only patterned out like three cars, and honestly ... they SUCK lol, and i dont have a 64 imp  lol....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i might be interested!! in that challenge zack!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 26 2007, 05:48 AM~8394429
> *That '58 is coming along nicely!
> *


thanks Pokey, aug 7th ......is judgement day!!! i think thee Omen 64 and Missery 58 are both going top be good builds???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 08:14 AM~8395151
> *i WOULD challenge you... IF i had more pattern experiance... but i have  only patterned out like three cars, and honestly ... they SUCK lol, and i dont have a 64 imp   lol....
> *


wagon guy ..... do you have any models??? seems like Awb ... is waiting on your ass. cause you are ordering a caprice???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2007, 06:44 AM~8394595
> *i have to agree BUT....
> your pictures are crappy.
> 
> ...


yes sir, i agree i need a new cam ??? this cam claims to be 4.1 m.p.!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wheres biggs


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe he is building and working


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 10:54 AM~8395424
> *yes sir, i agree i need a new cam ??? this cam claims to be 4.1 m.p.!!!
> *


y dont you try taking some pics outside to see if that lighting makes a difference

did you ever try the macro feature?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2007, 09:18 AM~8395565
> *y dont you try taking some pics outside to see if that lighting makes a difference
> 
> did you ever try the macro feature?
> *


i tried out side ... still look bad !!! yes thee little flower .... these are my results


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

whats the name brand and model on that thing.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what about the magnafienng glass trick , put it in front of the lense


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2007, 09:24 AM~8395615
> *whats the name brand and model on that thing.
> *


claims to be sony ..... but i dont think so...... looks like an expensive cam .... but it is not


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 09:30 AM~8395659
> *claims to be sony ..... but i dont think so...... looks like an expensive cam .... but it is not
> *


i got the sony DSC-P41 4.1 and it takes pretty good pics


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 08:51 AM~8395408
> *wagon guy ..... do you have any models???    seems like Awb ... is waiting on your ass. cause  you are ordering a caprice???
> *



alright, wait a minute...

first offf, yes i do have models, THATS WHY I BUILD THEM!!!!

second off, bob is waiting for me, CUZ OUR BUILD OFF DOESNT START TILL THE FIRST OF AUGUST!!!!


so why dont you and your transformers trunk shit stop typing and go build... ive seen you post the same exact picture for the last 7 pages :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8395751
> *alright, wait a minute...
> 
> first offf, yes i do have models, THATS WHY I BUILD THEM!!!!
> ...


but why is bob , having to wait then!!!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ive done the trunk thing too,just in 9 pieces


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 24 2007, 11:43 AM~8379795
> *i dotn have the kit yet, thats why the start date is august 1st LOL...
> 
> and my BEST detailed car.... hmmm....i dotn even know, but thats not what matters, what matters is that, me and bob are just doign this for fun.... and its even a same club buildoff... DPMCC reprezentin!!!!!
> *


 and i suppose you already got this model..........then???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:48 AM~8395782
> *ive done the trunk thing too,just in 9 pieces
> *


how did you hinge all 9 peices .... got any pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jul 26 2007, 09:10 AM~8395516
> *wheres biggs
> *


I'm here what's up. Do you miss me.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8395751
> *alright, wait a minute...
> 
> first offf, yes i do have models, THATS WHY I BUILD THEM!!!!
> ...


Enough said....homie just go build or go to work, either way, stop typing.....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey YOYO, me and bob talked for about an hour ad AGREED! to wait till august 1st, he already had a kit, i live in the midle of nowhere and the closest LHS is 100 miles away, so i have to order most of my shit off the internet...

my kit got mailed today, so i will have it b4 the 1st :uh:

so calm done... ok DOGGY?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 26 2007, 11:47 AM~8396774
> *Enough said....homie just go build or go to work, either way, stop typing.....
> *



me? :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> hey YOYO, me and bob talked for about an hour ad AGREED! to wait till august 1st, he already had a kit, i live in the midle of nowhere and the closest LHS is 100 miles away, so i have to order most of my shit off the internet...
> 
> my kit got mailed today, so i will have it b4 the 1st :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok ok ..... well be back in 10 minutes to post these new pics !!! of thee interior!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

...... and let me guess .... "this has been done plenty of times"


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

man i got them in my model too :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and this is just thee design iam going to use!! still need alot of work???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yoyo, is there anyway u can get a decent pic.. using a magnifying glass or something.. the pics make ur work look like shit, hard to get an idea from a blurry pic


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 01:37 PM~8397710
> *man i got them in my model too :biggrin:
> *


lol .... a dime a dozen huh........ this is just the begining!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:35 PM~8397691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not that i have seen......but are you watching Price Is Right lately? lol

so far yayo, the stuff you have shown is different.....but IMO looks aweful. i really am not trying to bash you are hurt your feelings, but looks like you are crossbreeding 60's show rods with modern day lowriding. you would never see anyone rolling with biggass dollar sign seats, especially chrome ones.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:39 PM~8397726
> *lol .... a dime a dozen huh........ this is just the begining!!!
> *


lol, i was just messin


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I CALL OUT YAYO ON A PHOTO TAKING CONTEST! SUP NICKEL YOU DOWN ? :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8397745
> *I CALL OUT YAYO ON A PHOTO TAKING CONTEST! SUP NICKEL YOU DOWN ?  :0
> *


if he wins he gets ur cam :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 01:38 PM~8397720
> *yoyo, is there anyway u can get a decent pic.. using a magnifying glass or something.. the pics make ur work look like shit, hard to get an idea from a blurry pic
> *


so you cant get a clue ..... thee desighn is a shape of $$$$$ sign??? i need to get a new cam... iam scared that it is going to be like this one .... do you reccomend anything ....i can go to walmart and buy one ... but it will have to be affordable ... iam a broke mexican!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:42 PM~8397751
> *so you cant get a clue ..... thee desighn is a shape of $$$$$ sign???  i need to get a new cam... iam scared that it is going to be like this one .... do you reccomend anything ....i can go to walmart and buy one ... but it will have to be affordable ... iam a broke mexican!!!
> *


theres alot of cams that take better pics, at wally world u can even try out the cams, what u do is take a pic on macro of something up close, like letters on the tag and get the cheapest one thats the clearest.. thatll be ur best bet, cuz i havent bought a cheap cam.. were supposed to go look at this kodak 7.1 (something like that) mp sometime this week for 65 bucks :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:41 PM~8397745
> *I CALL OUT YAYO ON A PHOTO TAKING CONTEST! SUP NICKEL YOU DOWN ?  :0
> *


lol let me go to walmart and charge it on my card!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:40 PM~8397732
> *not that i have seen......but are you watching Price Is Right lately? lol
> 
> so far yayo, the stuff you have shown is different.....but IMO looks aweful. i really am not trying to bash you are hurt your feelings, but looks like you are crossbreeding 60's show rods with modern day lowriding. you would never see anyone rolling with biggass dollar sign seats, especially chrome ones.
> *


price is right is off thee air!!!......... lol ..... my daughter picked it ... el camino MONEY TALKS??? AND THAT SAD IF YOU THINK THEY ARE CHROME ... THATS FUCKED UP !!!! (WITH MY HEAD DOWN,.... TEARS DRIPPING THE SIDE OF ME FACE AND A KNOTT IN MY THROAT)....... I NEED A NEW CAM???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 03:51 PM~8397821
> *price is right is off thee air!!!......... lol ..... my daughter picked it ... el camino MONEY TALKS???    AND THAT SAD IF YOU THINK THEY ARE CHROME ... THATS FUCKED UP !!!!      (WITH MY HEAD DOWN,.... TEARS DRIPPING THE SIDE OF ME FACE AND A KNOTT IN MY THROAT).......  I NEED A NEW CAM???
> *



lol see? they look chrome to me. yes get a new camera if that helps you. my computer is plenty up to par, built by me with good parts....so it's definately not my comp playing tricks.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Wait...are you saying that the seats are not chrome??? If thats the case yes you need a new cam. lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 02:04 PM~8397916
> *Wait...are you saying that the seats are not chrome???    If thats the case yes you need a new cam. lol
> *


LOL ..... THATS FUCKED UP DOGGY .... IAM ON SUICIDE WATCH NOW !!!........ HAPPY NOW?????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:13 PM~8398016
> *LOL ..... THATS FUCKED UP DOGGY .... IAM ON SUICIDE WATCH NOW !!!........ HAPPY NOW?????
> *


Damn man don't go and off yourself over some seats. it's just a picture it'll be alright. lol


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2007, 04:19 PM~8398093
> *Damn man don't go and off yourself over some seats.  it's just a picture it'll be alright. lol
> *



x'2! i donno if ya were kidding......but this is just a hobby ...... don't get too serious over it.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya yoYO... dont build for what everyone has seen, or has been done, or anythign like tha,t build it for yourself...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:20 PM~8398106
> *x'2! i donno if ya were kidding......but this is just a hobby ...... don't get too serious over it.
> *


OK OK I FEEL BEETER NOW!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 04:22 PM~8398127
> *ya yoYO... dont build for what everyone has seen, or has been done, or anythign like tha,t build it for yourself...
> *



AMEN! yeah yayo......do what you want to do.....don't worry about impressing people with "new stuff". we probably are way too hard on each other at times.....but it's just a hobby.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:13 PM~8398016
> *LOL ..... THATS FUCKED UP DOGGY .... IAM ON SUICIDE WATCH NOW !!!........ HAPPY NOW?????
> *


Remeber if you go for the wrist to cut upwards ! Going across like in the movies is only going to take like 2 dyas and be real messy !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:22 PM~8398127
> *ya yoYO... dont build for what everyone has seen, or has been done, or anythign like tha,t build it for yourself...
> *


LOL DONT FLATTER YOUR SELF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDING .....TWO THINGS I AM DOING IT FOR MYSELF!!! PUSHING MY LIMITS??? I BEEN DOING THIS STYLE OF INTERIOR OVER 6 YEARS BACK ... SO THAT IS WAY IAM ON HERE REINVENTING MY WORK??? OTHER THING LIKE I SAID MY DAUGHTER LIKED THESE DESIGNS AND MODS I AM DOING TO THIS CAR!!! BESIDES THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS BUILT??? ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING GOES !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 02:25 PM~8398163
> *Remeber      if  you  go  for  the  wrist      to    cut  upwards  !    Going  across  like in the  movies  is  only  going  to  take    like  2  dyas  and    be    real  messy  !
> *


IT STINGS ......... CAN I STOP BLEEDING NOW!!!......... LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:33 PM~8398237
> *IT STINGS ......... CAN I STOP BLEEDING NOW!!!......... LOL
> *


it will stop on its own ! give it 23 more minutes ~ but in 5 you'll pass out then the rest well ? never mind to late !~


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK OK EVERYBODY BACK TO TOPIC !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: what topic?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:46 PM~8398352
> *:uh:  :uh:  what topic?
> *


the topic thats too long and still sucking ass


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Props to Yayo for keeping a sense of humor

here's an old version of Money Talks, you can see the seat. It's been a while since I seen a custom 58, everything's traditional nowadays.

And there has been a model done of it back in the day by a Colorado modeler


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2007, 02:49 PM~8398383
> *Props to Yayo for keeping a sense of humor
> 
> here's an old version of Money Talks, you can see the seat.  It's been a while since I seen a custom 58, everything's traditional nowadays.
> ...


THANKS DOGGY FOR THAT POST !!! THE WAY I SEE IT IT IS SO EASY TO TALK SHIT .... AND PUT DOWN SOME ONES WORK!!! PEOPLE EVEN THOUGH GOOD OR BAD TAKE PRIDE IN THERE WORK !!! LIKE I SAID I TAKE CRITIZM AS A CHALLANGE??? .... SO BELIEVE IT OR NOT I MAY NOT BE A POPULAR BIG DOGG BUT I EVEN HAVE CHEER LEADERS GIVE ME A Y WHHHHHHHHHYYYY !!! LOL BUT LIKE I SAID TIME TO SET SOME EXAMPLES


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:46 PM~8398352
> *:uh:  :uh:  what topic?
> *


AND I AGREE THIS HAS BEEN THROWN OFF TOPICS??? FOOLS TALKING ABOUT FOOD??? BLOWING THIS TOPIC OFF TOPIC!!! AND FAKE NAME CALLING ... FUCK I GUESS THEY FEEL CONFORTIABLE AT THERE LEVEL SKILLS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2007, 04:49 PM~8398383
> *Props to Yayo for keeping a sense of humor
> 
> here's an old version of Money Talks, you can see the seat.  It's been a while since I seen a custom 58, everything's traditional nowadays.
> ...



i have never seen this car before. looks like the seats were done on the real car and from what BigPoppa says, even a model has been done with the seats.....so NOTHING NEW 































LOL just busting your balls :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE IS A PIC I FOUND ON THEE LOWRIDER WEB SITE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

camera i'm using is only a 3.2 megapixel...... can take shots like this....










try changing the setting to auto or something.... maybe u got it on landscape....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 26 2007, 04:37 PM~8399418
> *camera i'm using is only a 3.2 megapixel...... can take shots like this....
> 
> 
> ...


what type of cam you got is it expensive ... let me no more about it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres some new pics ... with megnify glass..... not the best but better then before


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 11:05 PM~8401838
> *heres some new pics ... with megnify glass..... not the best but better then before
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres thee interior


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Are the seats pink & black???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 03:07 AM~8394205
> *another thing.  You should PM Sic!  That would be a good battle.    I wanna see that.  Both of you with my kits haveing a paint war.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



PM him I Said Wat It Dew


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

these are the same pics yayo. nothing else new?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

This is a wierd ass freakin topic! Its wierd because I dont know what he is trying to prove, and I think he dont even know himself ???????????????
Im not trying to talk crap, But I think its backfiring on him?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 26 2007, 10:39 PM~8402707
> *This is a wierd ass freakin topic! Its wierd because I dont know what he is trying to prove, and I think he dont even know himself ???????????????
> Im not trying to talk crap, But I think its backfiring on him?
> *


iam still on track ........ and still building regaurdless of what???


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, all I can say is dont get ran over by a train!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8402829
> *Well, all I can say is dont get ran over by a train!
> *



:werd:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 11:49 PM~8402793
> *iam still on track ........ and still building regaurdless of what???
> *


{IAM STILL ON TRACK} Just hope he's not on the wrong track?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MAS FOTOS YAYO, NO VALLE SIN FOTOS, O FOTOS BUENAS POR FAVOR


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE BUILDING A 64 IMPALA????  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 11:07 PM~8402956
> *I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE BUILDING A 64 IMPALA????  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


biggs is omen 64 mine is missery 58


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 26 2007, 11:04 PM~8402924
> *{IAM STILL ON TRACK} Just hope he's not on the wrong track?
> *


calm down now!!!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

hope you like using needle files them seats look like a bitch to fab props to attempting that i woulda been happier seeing sum traditional swivvel buckets tho and a 1 piece trunk are you gunaa put missiles an paint it like a bee :biggrin: jk but really why the trunk gotta be optimus prime shit


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 27 2007, 12:20 AM~8403035
> *hope you like using needle files  them seats look like a bitch to fab props to attempting that i woulda been happier seeing sum traditional swivvel buckets tho and a 1 piece trunk are you gunaa put missiles an paint it like a bee  :biggrin:  jk but really why the trunk gotta be optimus prime shit
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

lol srry i couldnt help my self 
but as a noob you should call upon noobs


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 26 2007, 11:54 PM~8403236
> *lol srry i couldnt help my self
> but as a noob you should call upon noobs
> *


i was called out !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 26 2007, 11:05 PM~8402930
> *MAS FOTOS YAYO, NO VALLE SIN FOTOS, O FOTOS BUENAS POR FAVOR
> *


 i need to get a better cam


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that is tru but u started the thread which turned into open season


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 12:19 AM~8403030
> *calm down now!!!
> *


If you cant throw down! Stay down! ONE MORE WEEK AFTER SUNDAY!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you tell us again? Why you started this thread? Did you think anybody was going to call you out! And is it really for fun?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 27 2007, 01:25 AM~8403372
> *Can you tell us again? Why you started this thread? Did you think anybody was going to call you out! And is it really for fun?
> *


u ask me i can only come up with 2 possible reasons he came up with this topic. 
1. he was hoping a newbie to the forum or hobbie would call him out.
or 
2. i really have :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 12:16 AM~8403338
> *that is tru but u started the thread which turned into open season
> *


alot doggys on here started talking about who what and then ... blow shit out of focus!!!.......it was suspose to be a little motivation .... and every body over reacted ...... the dont know where to complain ..... they need to respect this is a radical....(no rules, anything goes challenge) between biggs and me ..... i personally dont care what they think about my style off mods ..... they can say what ever they want ........ but for some strange reason they come back to see more .... and what iam doing next??? or what is beieng said!!! like i said aug 7 th 2007 ....... biggs is smart he quite about his mods ........ i just dont care!!!.... one warning though ...... what am showing is not even .... my best mod on this car ........ that will be saved for last !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 27 2007, 12:20 AM~8403354
> *If you cant throw down! Stay down! ONE MORE WEEK AFTER SUNDAY!
> *


AUGUEST 7TH


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 AM~8403391
> *u ask me i can only come up with 2 possible reasons he came up with this topic.
> 1. he was hoping a newbie to the forum or hobbie would call him out.
> or
> ...


I THINK HE WAS TALKING TO ME MR 8


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i call my self out.. this is what i started with












1 hr later


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 01:30 AM~8403394
> *alot doggys on here started talking about who what and then ... blow shit out of focus!!!.......it was suspose to be a little motivation  .... and every body over reacted ...... the dont know where to complain ..... they need to respect this is a radical....(no rules, anything goes challenge) between biggs and me ..... i personally dont care what they think about my style off mods ..... they can say what ever they want ........ but for some strange reason they come back to see more .... and what iam doing next???  or what is beieng said!!!    like i said aug 7 th 2007 ....... biggs is smart he quite about his mods ........ i just dont care!!!.... one warning though ...... what am showing is not even .... my best mod on this car ........ that will be saved for last !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i can respect that. well iguess what everyones main question is why do this now while it is a build off compatition currently goin on?????? and was u trying to call a certain person out but biggs called u out before either the person u really wanted to challenge could call u out or u call him out at least thats my big questions???? i have been wondering this since this thread started


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey chris good job man i think u r goin to kick chris's ass man. :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

and yayo564 i aint trying to start any beef big homie i just wasnt clear on y. my bad if it seems like i am being an asshole.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 27 2007, 12:25 AM~8403372
> *Can you tell us again? Why you started this thread? Did you think anybody was going to call you out! And is it really for fun?
> *


I STARTED THIS TOPIC FOR A SIMPLE REASON .....LIKE I SAID ALOT OF THESE GUYS ON HERE HAVE SOME TELANT ON THEE PLASTIC ..... FROM CUTTING, PAINTING, DETAILING ETC!!! BUT NO MOTIVATION (BEFORE ANY BODY SAYS SHIT THINK ON HOW MANY PROJECTS YOU GOT GOING??? HOW LONG IT IS TAKING YOU TO FINISH THEM UP AND THEN ASK YOUR SELF ABOUT MOTIVATION) .... ALSO MUST ARE COMFORTIBLE AT THERE LEVEL ..... I FEEL THEY CAN DO BETTER THEN BEFORE??? WHEN I STARTED DOING LOWRIDER MODELS ... EVERYTHING WAS HAND MADE ......THERE WERE PARTS AVAILABLE ... BUT HARD TO GET A HOLD OF ..... NOW A DAYS PEOPLE JUST GET ON LINE ... AND ORDER WHAT THEY WANT ??? I KNEW SOME ONE WAS GOING TO CALL ME OUT ...AM GLADE IT WAS BIGGS .... IT WAS NOT WHO I WANTED .... BUT GOOD ENOUGH!!! ..... AND YES IT IS DONE FOR PURE FUN A REWARDING FEELIN AFTER COMPLETED... ALSO SETTING SOME EXAMPLES AND IDEAS!!! SORRY DID NOT REALIZE I LEFT CAPS ON???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 12:38 AM~8403432
> *i can respect that. well iguess what everyones main question is why do this now while it is a build off compatition currently goin on?????? and was u trying to call a certain person out but biggs called u out before either the person u really wanted to challenge could call u out or u call him out at least thats my big questions???? i have been wondering this since this thread started
> *


your good .... lol ... just wanted to make this site more fun??? there are alot of builders at the same level ... that can do better then before


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 27 2007, 12:41 AM~8403454
> *and yayo564 i aint trying to start any beef big homie i just wasnt clear on y. my bad if it seems like i am being an asshole.
> *


no prob


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 27 2007, 12:35 AM~8403419
> *i call my self out.. this is what i started with
> 
> 
> ...


looking good doggy!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for explaining that for me homie and like i said didnt mean to whore up ur topic homie and as i think bout it i have to get back to some of my old builds


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

GET TO BUILDIN YOU ASS CLOWNS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 03:52 AM~8403605
> *HEY DONT BRING ME INTO THIS ! </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 04:54 AM~8403609
> *<span style='color:red'>GO MAKE ANOTHER VID SO I CAN LAUGH SOME MORE  :biggrin:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 03:56 AM~8403611
> *GO MAKE ANOTHER VID SO I CAN LAUGH SOME MORE   :biggrin:
> *


I think i am going to make 1 rappin ! SO i can dis AWBCRAZY ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 04:57 AM~8403613
> *I think  i  am  going  to make    1  rappin !      SO  i  can  dis  AWBCRAZY !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


DO IT :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats cool Yayo! I can respect that, You know now that I think about it! This topic did motivate me. And man! Dammmn! I do have alot of projects to finish.
I could use somethin new for the display case, Good luck! { I dont mean dat in a sarcastic way } L8t


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 03:57 AM~8403613
> *I think  i  am  going  to make    1  rappin !      SO  i  can  dis  AWBCRAZY !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: go for it! i have never heard a toofless hillbilly rap before! :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:03 AM~8403627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  go for it! i have never heard a toofless hillbilly rap before!  :rofl:
> *



WERID AL ! THAT THE BEST RAPPER TO DATE !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 27 2007, 04:04 AM~8403629
> *WERID  AL  !    THAT  THE    BEST  RAPPER  TO  DATE  !
> *



TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NO BITING PLEEEEZ


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ya'll are crazy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

UH OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! YOU HOMIEZ CALLED THE BIGG DAWGG OUT?????? ITS OVER NOW!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10, TOTAL KNOCKOUT! Lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Oh shit!!!!!! damn biggs that raw as fuck.well im loggin off cause my girl want me to rub her belly.see ya


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe Yayo, could use a little help getting up! :biggrin: Yo Biggs those mods are looking pretty cool, I got a few projects I could lend Yayo, so he could at least have a fighting chance! :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> AND SINCE I HAD SOME TIME TO KILL TODAY. I EVEN MADE ONE FOR YOU YAYO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good biggs


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

and down goes yayo, down goes yayo. j/k man
biggs that shit is off the hindges man


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64+Jul 27 2007, 01:30 AM~8403394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is why i kkeep coming back, i just can't wait to see wth the bigg dogs got rollin out


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn YOYO.... id start steppin up if i was you homie!

im not doggin your work or nothing....

TRUST ME, if we like your model at the end, we going to vote for it, BUT if its cheesy lookin from all the mods your diong, no one will vote, remember, all out radical doesnt mean go crazy and just start cutting and gluing LOL

it still has to be a clean build, i have seen radicals taht are clean, and radicals that are bulky and cheesy lookin...

your doign good so far on misery.... keep up the good work :thumbsup:

and biggs.... :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S LIKE THAT :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:09 AM~8404540
> *damn YOYO.... id start steppin up if i was you homie!
> 
> im not doggin your work or nothing....
> ...


very understanable!!! iam not going to say i built a piece of shit car ........and now vote for me!!! like i said thee mods am getting are from top notch low rider cars .... that my daughter picked out ...... so i figure i cant go wrong!!!........ fuck never did so much bondo work to a model car... lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't understand jack shit of this topic but I like what I see Bigg's! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 27 2007, 08:41 AM~8404731
> *Don't understand jack shit of this topic but I like what I see Bigg's! :biggrin:
> *


sorry .... this topic was blown off topic..... it just became a chat line!!!.... the deal here is Biggs called on Yayo!!! Biggs is working on Omen 64 ...... Yayo is working on Missery 58...... on a anything goes build off (radical) ... dead line Auguest 7 th 2007 the judges are, you guys!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i just looked up what omen meant... and i think biggs is giving ya a sign :biggrin:

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
o·men /ˈoʊmən/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[oh-muhn] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun 1. anything perceived or happening that is believed to portend a good or evil event or circumstance in the future; portent 

AND i looked up the word misery :biggrin:

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
mis·er·y /ˈmɪzəri/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[miz-uh-ree] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun, plural -er·ies. 1. wretchedness of condition or circumstances. 
2. distress or suffering caused by need, privation, or poverty. 
3. great mental or emotional distress; extreme unhappiness. 
4. a cause or source of distress. 


THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE GREAT BUILDOFF!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 11:57 AM~8404849
> *sorry .... this topic was blown off topic..... it just became a chat line!!!.... the deal here is Biggs called on Yayo!!!   Biggs is working on Omen 64 ...... Yayo is working on Missery 58...... on a anything goes build off (radical) ... dead line Auguest 7 th 2007      the judges are, you guys!!!
> *


didnt you call out biggs, since ur title says calling out names :dunno: tryin ta flip that scrip :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2007, 07:11 AM~8377944
> *I'LL BUILD A 64 IMPALA FULL SHOW.
> *





heres your flip script!!! very understandable if you did not catch this ???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 12:54 PM~8405295
> *heres your flip script!!!      very understandable if you did not catch this ???
> *


u started a thread stating that your calling someone out, so technically, you called him out :uh:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 09:30 AM~8404678
> *very understanable!!!  iam not going to say i built a piece of shit car ........and now vote for me!!!  like i said thee mods am getting are from top notch low rider cars .... that my daughter picked out ...... so i figure i cant go wrong!!!........  fuck never did so much bondo work to a model car... lol
> *



didn't you say they were gonna be mods we've never seen before


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 27 2007, 10:01 AM~8405351
> *didn't you say they were gonna be mods we've never seen before
> *


on a model car, that is!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 AM~8405331
> *u started a thread stating that your calling someone out, so technically, you called him out  :uh:
> *


calling out NAMES ........ Yayos calling out NAMES ..????????????????????????...... i guess if you say so!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 AM~8405331
> *u started a thread stating that your calling someone out, so technically, you called him out  :uh:
> *


He didn't say he wanted to call anyone out. He started this thread to invite all the builders to call out other builders, and Biggs called out YAYO.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 27 2007, 01:16 PM~8405498
> *He didn't say he wanted to call anyone out. He started this thread to invite all the builders to call out other builders, and Biggs called out YAYO.
> *


ahh, well i didnt catch every post on here, cuz i wasnt too interested in it  i didnt see any pics so i didnt look for a couple days :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 27 2007, 10:22 AM~8405547
> *ahh, well i didnt catch every post on here, cuz i wasnt too interested in it    i didnt see any pics so i didnt look for a couple days  :biggrin:
> *


A couple of days, means 2 days??? This is thee 3rd day, the post been active...The first day,...... page one of Calling out NAMES! is when Biggs called me out ??? Like i said with over 547 replies 5687 veiws 28 pages??? fuck who pays attention??? when shit gets off topic !!! The only two active cars are Omen 64 and Missery 58 .deadline Aug 7 .... Wagon and Awb are not going to have theres intill aug 1 .... Poor Wagon is having yard sells to afford his build off!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:09 AM~8404545
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>JUST LIKE THAT!!  :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> Nice work Biggs. Yayo lets see more pics. Your turn, the balls in your court. *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 27 2007, 10:50 AM~8405747
> *JUST LIKE THAT!!     :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Nice work Biggs.  Yayo lets see more pics.  Your turn,  the balls in your court.
> *


iam stck on stupid right now on this car!!!........ the reason is i was going to paint the 58 candy green ........ i hate painting candy green, does not cover good ??? so iam thinking about changing thee color if i do that the seats do me no good!!! any ways heres a pic of the seats paintedand the trunk!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 10:47 AM~8405727
> *A couple of days, means 2 days???    This is thee 3rd day,  the post been active...The first day,...... page one of Calling out NAMES! is when Biggs called me out ???  Like i said with over 547 replies 5687 veiws 28 pages??? fuck who pays attention??? when shit gets off topic !!!        The only two active cars are Omen 64 and Missery 58 .deadline Aug 7 .... Wagon and Awb are not going to have theres intill aug 1  .... Poor Wagon is having yard sells to afford his build off!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL No im not, im selling that shit to stock up on supplies, and to afford my RC rockcrawler :biggrin:

(i got the kit form a homie, in the mail yesterday)


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

call my self out.. this is what i started with

1 hr later





looking good doggy!!! 


--------------------



> YOU GOTS ONE LIFE TO PROVE WHAT YOU GOTTA PROVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks an i like your sets.. they are difrent


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 26 2007, 04:04 PM~8398541
> *AND I AGREE THIS HAS BEEN THROWN OFF TOPICS???    FOOLS TALKING ABOUT FOOD???  BLOWING THIS TOPIC OFF TOPIC!!!  AND FAKE NAME CALLING ... FUCK I GUESS THEY FEEL CONFORTIABLE AT THERE LEVEL SKILLS
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

What do you mean by they.

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8405920
> *iam stck on stupid right now on this car!!!........ the reason is i was going to paint the 58 candy green ........ i hate painting candy green, does not cover good ???  so iam thinking about changing thee color if i do that the seats do me no good!!! any ways heres a pic of the seats paintedand the trunk!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 What color primer did you use. You need a green base or something close to it to make it cover and work good ??? :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 27 2007, 05:46 PM~8408239
> *What color primer did you use.  You need a green base or something close to it to make it cover and work good ??? :uh:
> *



i got the impression that primer was not used.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:59 PM~8408322
> *i got the impression that primer was not used.
> *


Huh

1. Prime
2. Base coat
3. Color
4. Clear

this how I roll. LOL


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 27 2007, 06:17 PM~8408449
> *Huh
> 
> 1.  Prime
> ...



same here bro! can't just paint over plastic. i don't care if ya put down a super fine mist of primer, it's a must.  
a lot of times i skip the base coat though. i wonder if anyone even notices? lol i don't think it's needed with every color paint you use really......but if you are using an air brush, painting kandy etc..... you might need one.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 26 2007, 04:37 PM~8399418
> *camera i'm using is only a 3.2 megapixel...... can take shots like this....
> 
> 
> ...


were you get those from ...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*HOODSTAR IN THE HOUSE!* :machinegun:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 04:23 PM~8408490
> *same here bro! can't just paint over plastic. i don't care if ya put down a super fine mist of primer, it's a must.
> 
> *


I usually don't use primer, unless I am doing alot of putty work, or if I'm using a "hot" paint. Usually just a few mist coats first, and I get great coverage.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, since i got people sending me pms and askin......










i got this at walmart a while ago... 1:24 west coast choppers... they came in other colors and stuff too....

go to ebay and search for "west coast choppers wagon" in Toys and Hobbies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats where the dumps come from.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8408322
> *i got the impression that primer was not used.
> *


lol ..... (head hung low) ummmmm yes. ......... but not on this model :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 27 2007, 08:23 PM~8409343
> *I usually don't use primer, unless I am doing alot of putty work, or if I'm using a "hot" paint. Usually just a few mist coats first, and I get great coverage.
> *



really? your paint jobs do look good too. i don't use enamels so i am gonna prime lol..... do you use enamels or lacquer?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I usually dont prime either. The metal specks as a base does a nice job without primer. But WTF do I know? 



And Yayo, if your having a hard time for your candy green to cover, try useing a green base.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

M I S S E R Y


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2007, 12:08 AM~8411553
> *I usually dont prime either.  The metal specks as a base does a nice job without primer.  But WTF do I know?
> And Yayo,  if your having a hard time for your candy green to cover,    try useing a green base.
> *


i will give it a try


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

just wanted to show you guys my dirty switch panel .... fuck did not realize it was going to be that big .... sorry ....that is because i used tiny pics . com


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Yayo! You do need to use some sort of basecoat and primer when you are spraying candies, And they are right by telling you to use a green mettalic base, the green will cover better.
The 58 looks good though! by the way, dont mean to offend you by asking you what part of the car is that in your second pic, and I do like the engraving?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

please no replys on the big ass pics ....... lol how do you remove that comment!!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry my badd! took to long to type my ? and someone answered it for me.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 28 2007, 12:23 AM~8411628
> *Hey Yayo! You do need to use some sort of basecoat and primer when you are spraying candies, And they are right by telling you to use a green mettalic base, the green will cover better.
> The 58 looks good though! by the way, dont mean to offend you by asking you what part of the car is that in your second pic, and I do like the engraving?
> *


 it is actually missery 58 in the back ground........ and thanks that is for my 69 impala ................. i will try the green base coat i used thee organic green pearl for the base coat


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

how do you down size the pics


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

testing the resize


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

cool, ok now that i know how to adjust ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dog Them pics look so much better ! Before wasn't even worth lookin at ! 


Now if you put the effort in to this build as you did learning to work your camera You'll be able to out build HEARSE DRIVER !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 12:57 AM~8411768
> *Dog  Them  pics  look  so  much  better  !      Before  wasn't  even  worth    lookin at !
> Now  if  you  put the  effort  in to  this  build  as  you  did  learning to  work  your  camera    You'll be able  to  out  build  HEARSE DRIVER !
> *


still think this topic is over rated .... lol i put a magnify glass in frony of the cam ....lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 02:57 AM~8411768
> *Dog  Them  pics  look  so  much  better  !      Before  wasn't  even  worth    lookin at !
> Now  if  you  put the  effort  in to  this  build  as  you  did  learning to  work  your  camera    You'll be able  to  out  build  HEARSE DRIVER !
> *


X2 100% better pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 28 2007, 02:59 AM~8411776
> *still think this topic is over rated .... lol i put a magnify glass in frony of the cam ....lol
> *


YUP ! 




And I always say keep that Mag Glass handy ! Cause if you not using it to take pics Masterbait !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 01:02 AM~8411782
> *YUP  !
> And  I    always    say    keep  that  Mag  Glass  handy  !  Cause  if  you  not    using    it  to  take    pics    Masterbait !
> *


 yukkkk filthey hearse driver .... thats not cool !!! masterbating is not allowed in thee modeling world !!!! that is rule number 13


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 28 2007, 03:05 AM~8411794
> *yukkkk filthey hearse driver .... thats not cool !!! masterbating is not allowed in thee modeling world !!!!    that is rule number 13
> *


#13 ! </span> <span style=\'color:green\'>I guess i need to reread the list !  LOL !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2007, 01:12 AM~8411833
> *#13  !  </span>  <span style=\'color:green\'>I  guess  i need  to  reread  the  list !    LOL !
> *


rule 13 is you gots to keep your hands on the model at all times ..... there is another time to get your jollies on???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 28 2007, 03:20 AM~8411872
> *rule 13 is you gots to keep your hands on the model at all times ..... there is another time to get your jollies on???
> *


Well sometimes my builds get me excited ! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres an off topic ........... heres missery 62...... need to repost pics and update


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 28 2007, 12:01 AM~8411508
> *really? your paint jobs do look good too. i don't use enamels so i am gonna prime lol..... do you use enamels or lacquer?
> *


I mainly use Testors and Tamiya lacquers. The only time I ever use enamel is for clear coat, but I usually use lacquer clear too.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

By the way YAYO, your pics look MUCH BETTER now!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 05:08 AM~8412259
> *I mainly use Testors and Tamiya lacquers. The only time I ever use enamel is for clear coat, but I usually use lacquer clear too.
> *


i can paint candies with pearls , flakes, etc but candy green i suck at spraying it !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 05:10 AM~8412264
> *By the way YAYO, your pics look MUCH BETTER now!
> *


iam glad i invested in a new cam ......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY YAYO,THAT 62 LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 28 2007, 09:26 AM~8413052
> *HEY YAYO,THAT 62 LOOKS SWEET!
> *


THANKS DOGGY ..... THIS BIATCH GOTS A LOT IF BONDO DUST ON HER, FROM THEE 58


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alot better pics. 





What kind of paint do you use? I've sprayed numerous cars kandy green and I think it covers awesome. Just wondering what your useing for base coats and kandys.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DUST'ER OFF!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2007, 09:38 AM~8413123
> *alot better pics.
> What kind of paint do you use?    I've sprayed numerous cars kandy green and I think it covers awesome.  Just wondering what your useing for base coats and kandys.
> *


TESTERS .... I OPEN UP THE CAN THEN BUT IT IN AN AIRBRUSH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 28 2007, 09:42 AM~8413147
> *TESTERS .... I OPEN UP THE CAN THEN BUT IT IN AN AIRBRUSH
> *




so your useing testors kandy green? What base? Mettalic base or ?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 28 2007, 09:39 AM~8413129
> *DUST'ER OFF!
> *


I NEED TO REPAINT THAT BIATCH ANY WAYS .... THERES SPOTS I RELIZED IT DID NOT COVER WITH THE PAINT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 28 2007, 09:46 AM~8413184
> *so your useing testors kandy green?    What base?    Mettalic base or ?
> *


EMERALD GREEN WITH A LIGHT GOLD PEARL.... ALSO FROM TESTERS ... PEARL IS REAL AUTOMOTIVE PAINT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you need to try out this stuff and throw away that testors....










test car i used to see the different colors over metal specks orange....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 27 2007, 05:23 PM~8408490
> *same here bro! can't just paint over plastic. i don't care if ya put down a super fine mist of primer, it's a must.
> a lot of times i skip the base coat though. i wonder if anyone even notices? lol i don't think it's needed with every color paint you use really......but if you are using an air brush, painting kandy etc..... you might need one.
> *


 Well heres a trick. I prime one coat of Grey. Light sand and spray a mist of black.
You'll be surprized at what shows up on plastic. Dings , scratches, mold lines. Just sand all the black off and your set. It's called a ( Guide coat )


oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2007, 11:26 AM~8413705
> *you need to try out this stuff and throw away that testors....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i used them before .... i also use krylon transparent paint ....that are sold in the craft stores ,, it is used for glass


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 03:47 AM~8394061
> *hey MAN i can tell you went to perry MAN we all talk like that MAN alot of run on sentences MAN and u said MAN 3 times  :biggrin:
> *


perry, MI i know a couple fools from there.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok everybody..... be good to thee newbees..... have to make some greens to pay for mother support !!!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 09:27 AM~8405063
> *i just looked up what omen meant... and i think biggs is giving ya  a sign :biggrin:
> 
> Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source
> ...


 :0 



funniest thing ive ever read on layitlow :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 28 2007, 04:33 PM~8414161
> *perry, MI i know a couple fools from there.
> *


no, in indpls in.. perry meridian high


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here are some update pics,.......... of missery 58 not much done!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

cardboard slathered in bondo?


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

?x2


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8419690
> *cardboard slathered in bondo?
> *


lol...... that is thee finished look !!!!...you like ???..................


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

better now !!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it will be ready 4 paint tomorrow.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 u decide on a color or you already tell :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 29 2007, 03:16 PM~8420136
> *:0 u decide on a color or you already tell :dunno:
> *


BLACK PEARL.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

by tonight i will be posting one of my major mods...........its will be in a project stage ...............but enough impact to start a domino effect!!!..........


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 04:57 PM~8420572
> *by tonight i will be posting one of my major mods...........its will be in a project stage ...............but enough impact to start a domino effect!!!..........
> *


 give it by 9 pm cali time p.s if you cant wait to see .... pay attention to the the car ....... the answer been seating in front of you


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 05:08 PM~8420628
> *give it  by 9 pm cali time                p.s if you cant wait to see .... pay attention to the the car ....... the answer been seating in front of you
> *



either a blood spot, or a transformer? :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 06:55 PM~8421283
> *either a blood spot, or a transformer? :0
> *


lol................ catagory anything goes!!!!!!!!!!!! besides, here i will post thee pics so you can decide!!! remeber project stage ....... just so i can start thee domino effect ........... besides i seen biggs do better work then thee omen 64!!! i think hes going to easy on me??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

OH YES THEY WILL BE BLOOD!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

"NO BITING PLEEEEZ " LOL :biggrin:   

remember this is thee trail in error stage .......... dont mind what is holding the car up !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 07:33 PM~8421607
> *
> "NO BITING PLEEEEZ "    LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Already been done 

Lowandbeyond did a body lift on his motecarlo radical 


not tryin to knock u down 


BUT IT STILL DOES LOOK TIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 07:41 PM~8421671
> *Already been done
> 
> Lowandbeyond did a body lift on his motecarlo radical
> ...


I KNOW I KNOW THAT WAS A QUITE BIGGS SAID!!!................ BTW WHERE CAN I SEE THIS MONTE CARLO I WANTED TO SEE IT THE OTHER DAY ....... I KNOW HE SAID THAT HE WANTED TO LIFT THE BODY ..... BUT I NEVER SEEN PICS!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOWANDBEYOND...........WHATS THE LINK TO THE MONTE CARLO YOU BUILT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 07:46 PM~8421712
> *LOWANDBEYOND...........WHATS THE LINK TO THE MONTE CARLO YOU BUILT
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228

somewhere in there. I think around page 10 or so? Bunch of pics.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 07:31 PM~8421590
> *OH YES THEY WILL BE BLOOD!!!
> *



i hope you can make that model car run and drive.... cuz with them wurdz... he gonna get ya!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 07:50 PM~8421743
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332228
> 
> somewhere in there.  I think around page 10 or so?  Bunch of pics.
> *


 LOOKS GOOD ........... DOES IT GO BACK TOGATHER


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 07:51 PM~8421748
> *i hope you can make that model car run and drive.... cuz with them wurdz... he gonna get ya!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT CAUSES THEE DOMINO EFFECT !!! 
BESIDES IT IS GONNA BE A TURN KEY CAR??? LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 07:55 PM~8421776
> *LOOKS GOOD ........... DOES IT GO BACK TOGATHER
> *



I fucked the doors up, so I added the mirrors, so they are glued opened. You can just pull the shaft out of the rivets and it'll lay back on the frame. I wired and plumbed the hydros, so they kinda get in the way. So I just leave it opened. That monte popped my cherry in sooooo many different ways. :biggrin: I know what to do and not to do next time.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LET ME TRY TO TAKE A FEW MORE PICS!!! BRB!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 07:58 PM~8421812
> *I fucked the doors up,  so I added the mirrors,  so they are glued opened.    You can just pull the shaft out of the rivets and it'll lay back on the frame.  I wired and plumbed the hydros,  so they kinda get in the way.  So I just leave it opened.  That monte popped my cherry in sooooo many different ways.  :biggrin:  I know what to do and not to do next time.
> *


 THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS BUILD??? TO PUSH OUR SELFS TO THE NEXT LEVEL???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what all did you do to make pics better? they look A LOT better


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 08:00 PM~8421825
> *THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS BUILD??? TO PUSH OUR SELFS TO THE NEXT LEVEL???
> *



I try to do that with every build. I'm not good, but I try to push the envolope everytime. Build offs and shit just seem to not be my thing. I never seem to finish the buildoffs.  :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:03 PM~8421860
> *what all did you do to make pics better?  they look A LOT better
> *


THANKS........... I BOUGHT A NEW CAM AND IN SOME PICS USE THEE MAGNIFY GLASS TRICK ......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 08:06 PM~8421881
> *I try to do that with every build.  I'm not good,  but I try to push the envolope everytime.  Build offs and shit just seem to not be my thing.  I never seem to finish the buildoffs.    :angry:
> *


you finished the caddy up nice!!

yeah i dont think i will finish the hummer in time, i could build it but i already fcked up the jambs so they wouldnt be done


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

this is really getting interesting. by the wayayo....your photos are MUCH better.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:09 PM~8421904
> *you finished the caddy up nice!!
> 
> yeah i dont think i will finish the hummer in time, i could build it but i already fcked up the jambs so they wouldnt be done
> *



its not finished yet. I still got time to fuck it up. :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

A LITTLE MORE ..... TO YOUR INTREAST!!! THINGS WILL GET BETTER???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

KEEP IN MIND TRAIL AND ERROR???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:20 PM~8421948
> *this is really getting interesting. by the wayayo....your photos are MUCH better.
> *


 I BOUGHT A NEW CAM .... AND I WANT TO PERSONALLY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND ADVISE!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 07:31 PM~8421590
> *OH YES THEY WILL BE BLOOD!!!
> *


Just remember like mini said...Along the Vaine, not across it. It will be less painfull this way.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

YAYO let me make a suggestion , with the rear body cylinders putting them that far back would cause some problems with warpage and what not on a real car i think thats why they usually mount them in the rear body mounts in front of the wheel


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 08:26 PM~8421550
> *lol................ catagory anything goes!!!!!!!!!!!!    besides,  here i will post thee pics so you can decide!!!  remeber  project stage ....... just so i can start thee domino effect ........... besides i seen biggs do better work then thee omen 64!!!  i think hes going to easy on me??? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you talk like he is done, i don't think biggs would take it easy one anyone, his body mods are sick, less is more, don't wanna get gawdy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8420225
> *BLACK PEARL.
> *



what happend to the patterns big dogg!!!! those ones i gave u go perfect with the name :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 30 2007, 02:52 AM~8423933
> *you talk like he is done, i don't think biggs would take it easy one anyone, his body mods are sick, less is more, don't wanna get gawdy
> *


i know hes not done ........ that is why i thought i will post these pics up!!! early and not surprize any body at thee end!!! wait that is not like me!!! element of surprize , go for the kill???......................... thanks for thee advise???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What happened to the paint on the trunk...Is that the final result??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 06:46 AM~8424418
> *What happened to the paint on the trunk...Is that the final result??
> *


 why you like !!! lol j/k no it was suppose to be the base ??? then i shot a coat of candy green!!! so i said fuck it iam going to wait!!! thank god i did, you can see all thee sand marks....... i used 220 wet and dry paper??? but i did not use primer ???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 06:59 AM~8424461
> *why you like !!!    lol j/k    no it was suppose to be the base ???  then i shot a coat of candy green!!!    so i said fuck it iam going to wait!!!      thank god i did,  you can see all thee sand marks....... i used 220 wet and dry paper???    but i did not use primer ???
> *


Ok, good, I was gonna say that Biggs primer looks better then your final coat of color......

Keep us updated....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 07:29 AM~8424579
> *Ok, good, I was gonna say that Biggs primer looks better then your final coat of color......
> 
> Keep us updated....
> *


 i will keep you updated with small detail ...... cant show all my cards on thee table yet!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 06:59 AM~8424461
> *why you like !!!    lol j/k    no it was suppose to be the base ???  then i shot a coat of candy green!!!    so i said fuck it iam going to wait!!!      thank god i did,  you can see all thee sand marks....... i used 220 wet and dry paper???    but i did not use primer ???
> *



theres your first and last mistake LOL

first off, DONT USE 220 grit... thats straight automotive metal sandign paper shit...
use 400 grit, or even 320... but 320 is still pushing it....

second... USE PRIMER!!!! trust me... :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 07:10 AM~8412264
> *By the way YAYO, your pics look MUCH BETTER now!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres a few more pics of the car might look completed......lol!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8421825
> *THAT IS THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS BUILD??? TO PUSH OUR SELFS TO THE NEXT LEVEL???
> *



with that being understood.....i am not really doing it right then. when i got against John, i am backing off a lot to give him a break. i could do a lot more. this also being the first low i will have built in YEARS other than the 53 bomb last year.....it is going to help me motivate to build one and get it done. that is why i joined this build.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 11:00 AM~8425148
> *theres your first and last mistake LOL
> 
> first off, DONT USE 220 grit... thats straight automotive metal sandign paper shit...
> ...



i used 1,500 to shape and remove trim and emblems as well as files. 

if i can offer a tip, you need to work your way back to fine when you sand like that. beleive it or not, you can bring that smooth shine back to the plastic after sanding stuff off and doing what you did.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 30 2007, 10:01 AM~8425656
> *with that being understood.....i am not really doing it right then. when i got against John, i am backing off a lot to give him a break. i could do a lot more. this also being the first low i will have built in YEARS other than the 53 bomb last year.....it is going to help me motivate to build one and get it done. that is why i joined this build.
> *



:machinegun:

your just saying that cuz you know your losing :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WHAT IS THAT?? IS THAT BALSA WOOD HOLDIN THE BODY OFF THE FRAME????????????????????????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 30 2007, 10:04 AM~8425683
> *i used 1,500 to shape and remove trim and emblems as well as files.
> 
> if i can offer a tip, you need to work your way back to fine when you sand like that. beleive it or not, you can bring that smooth shine back to the plastic after sanding stuff off and doing what you did.
> *


i also used 36 grit on thee side to mold of thee side chromes!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 30 2007, 02:03 PM~8427874
> *WHAT IS THAT?? IS THAT BALSA WOOD HOLDIN THE BODY OFF THE FRAME????????????????????????
> *


at thee moment .... just to hold thee car up!!! .... still in the trail and error stage!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8427934
> *at thee moment .... just to hold thee car up!!!    .... still in the  error  stage!!!
> *


i feel ya....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 03:08 PM~8427934
> *at thee moment .... just to hold thee car up!!!    .... still in the trail and error stage!!!
> *



DAMN BRO, YOUR RUNNIN OUT OF TIME!! YOU CAN BET BIGGS HAS HIS ABOUT TOTALLY DONE!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 30 2007, 02:15 PM~8428023
> *DAMN BRO, YOUR RUNNIN OUT OF TIME!! YOU CAN BET BIGGS HAS HIS ABOUT TOTALLY DONE!!!
> *


i know ........ the preasures on!!!....... no more room for errors!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 30 2007, 04:00 PM~8427823
> *:machinegun:
> 
> your just saying that cuz you know your losing :biggrin:
> *


.
:cheesy: it's all good little bro! i will be gentle  
























:twak:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 30 2007, 02:54 PM~8428446
> *.
> :cheesy:  it's all good little bro! i will be gentle
> :twak:
> *



:no:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: got the main color on today..now the magic begin's.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey biggs, you dont' jamb the ride before paint??

It's lookin way clean homie


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 08:33 PM~8431722
> *Hey biggs, you dont' jamb the ride before paint??
> 
> It's lookin way clean homie
> *


IT'S ALL JAMBED UP BRO.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got ya, couldn't see it from the pix and the color of black hides the shadows.....I knew you wouldn't paint before jambs.....

Can't wait to see what you do next on it.....

Also, what about the one you said was for Yayo, the 2nd one, you gotta paint that one too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I say you paint it candy green and show um what's up!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 08:37 PM~8431774
> *Got ya, couldn't see it from the pix and the color of black hides the shadows.....I knew you wouldn't paint before jambs.....
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do next on it.....
> ...


NA....IT'S ALL HINGED, JAMBED AND READY FOR AUCTION...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey what's Roger up to?? Tell him to get that Rivi finished.....he told me you wanted to do some wild 64's and I can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2007, 08:27 PM~8431649
> *:biggrin: got the main color on today..now the magic begin's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 CLEEEEEN


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

just wait intill you see thee murals biggs has in mind ........ there fuckin tight!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 11:45 PM~8433430
> *just wait intill you see thee murals biggs has in mind ........ there fuckin tight!!!
> *


no offense homie but y u gonna post up info on ur copatitions car.  it just dont seem right to me. And i aight tryin to knock u but i just dont think i would do it myself. but hey to each his own


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2007, 11:33 PM~8431722
> *Hey biggs, you dont' jamb the ride before paint??
> 
> It's lookin way clean homie
> *


where u been, he's been posting pics the past week of it jammed up, lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO YAYO! GOT ANY UPDATED PICS OF YOUR RIDE?............ LOOKS LIKE BIGGS IS KILLIN YA!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

by the way damn biggs that looks good homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8433538
> *YO YAYO! GOT ANY UPDATED PICS OF YOUR RIDE?............ LOOKS LIKE BIGGS IS KILLIN YA!
> *


iam gonna walk to my own funeral!!! no updates!!! just fixing what i started !!! lol


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 11:01 AM~8425651
> *heres a few more pics of the car might look completed......lol!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Yayo! This may be a dumb question ? but wheres the bottom of your fender, it makes it look incomplete! Was it rusted out, when you bought it! Lol Lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whens the Biggs-Yayo competition over?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 02:34 AM~8434355
> *whens the Biggs-Yayo competition over?
> *


AUG 7TH 2007....... IT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 31 2007, 02:29 AM~8434350
> *Yo Yayo! This may be a dumb question ? but wheres the bottom of your fender, it makes it look incomplete! Was it rusted out, when you bought it! Lol Lol! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


NO NOT A STUPID QUIESTION....... I HAD TO REMOVE IT SO I CAN BONDO THAT AREA!!!........


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

up date thee car is about 65 % done??? i know i know still not good enough just hinged thee doors!!! yes the door is going to be a 1 peice ... thee trunk is the only thing i went wild on ,..... besides the body lift ....... which i wish i used a 64 impala frame ... that is a 2 piece undercarriage


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2007, 08:27 PM~8431649
> *:biggrin: got the main color on today..now the magic begin's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

got a few updates ready !!! give me 10 minutes .........well post pics


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you couldnt just wait 10 minutes?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

how you gonna hinge the front?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 31 2007, 10:30 AM~8436286
> *how you gonna hinge the front?
> *


the hood ?????? i really dont know .i already fucked one hood up by cutting it in half......... the fenders i will do that by today??? the fenders are cut by where the fender ends........door begins i might change that into a one peice fender instead???


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2007, 03:08 PM~8420108
> *it will be ready 4 paint tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


biggs can i use the trunk idea just change it around a bit?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:39 PM~8439030
> *biggs can i use the trunk idea just change it around a bit?
> *


it's all good homie .....  you aint got to ask. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 30 2007, 11:39 PM~8433808
> *iam gonna walk to my own IF U NEED DIRECTION'S TO THE FUNERAL. HERE IS THE MAP OF WHERE IT'S BEING HELD AT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> IF U NEED DIRECTION'S TO THE FUNERAL. HERE IS THE MAP OF WHERE IT'S BEING HELD AT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > IF U NEED DIRECTION'S TO THE FUNERAL. HERE IS THE MAP OF WHERE IT'S BEING HELD AT.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

threes


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

locked up


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

mine actually hops[s


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

thats a real 64


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 06:26 PM~8440636
> *thats a real 64
> *


CALM DOWN ATTENTION SEEKER!!!...................... YOUR POSTING YOUR PICS IN THEE WRONG THREAD!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 06:26 PM~8440636
> *thats a real 64
> *


Uh, okay. Real as opposed to what?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

the fuckin wheel lay flat on their sides when he hits a 3.......... :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 31 2007, 06:29 PM~8440668
> *the fuckin wheel lay flat on their sides when he hits a 3.......... :roflmao:
> *


LOL THATS FUCKED UP!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that red car is booty :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

wagonguy.....i have my Caprice sitting in front of me....... :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 31 2007, 07:31 PM~8441169
> *wagonguy.....i have my Caprice sitting in front of me.......  :biggrin:
> *


WAGON IS STRUGGLING OVER THERE!!! BE NICE TOO HIM......LOL ......SO AWB ARE YOU GONNA POST THEM PICS UP!!! THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE ............ CANT WAIT ......WHEN IS YOUR DEADLINE!!! HAVE YOU DECIDED WHAT COLOR YOUR GOING???


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 31 2007, 07:31 PM~8441169
> *wagonguy.....i have my Caprice sitting in front of me.......  :biggrin:
> *



damn post office :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:

it should be here tommorow :angry:

then its ass whipping time!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 31 2007, 10:55 PM~8441946
> *damn post office :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
> 
> it should be here tommorow :angry:
> ...




OH IT'S ON !  :0


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

> damn post office :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
> 
> it should be here tommorow :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I HAVE POSTED MINE AND WAGONGUY'S CHALLENGE IN A SEPERATE THREAD. WE THINK THERE WILL BE TOO MUCH CONFUSION WITH FOUR PEOPLE KICKING EACH OTHER'S ASSES LOL...... 

THIS THREAD IS FOR BIGGS AND YAYO , CONTINUE GENTLEMEN!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

SHIT I KNOW THE HEAT IS ON!!! ........SO FAR SINCE I POSTED MY LAST PICS .....I HAVE NOT DONE MUCH??? WELL GOT MYSELF DEEPER INTO SHIT ........DECIDED TO DO ONE MORE MOD TO THEE CAR!!!........AM FALLING BEHIND???? BIGGS IS GONNA HAVE TO POST SOME MOTIVATION UP


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

MOTIVATION??????????????? isnt getting your ass handed to ya, enough motivation???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2007, 06:06 AM~8444257
> *MOTIVATION??????????????? isnt getting your ass handed to ya, enough motivation???
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: FUNNY GUY!!!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

YAYOS64: I don't want to sound like a prick or anything but if I were in your shoes and in a competition with Biggs I wouldn't be replying to every post I would be working my ass off on the model because while you are replying to every post Biggs has got his car painted and you are sitting here and saying that you haven't done anything new to yours.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 1 2007, 08:20 AM~8444312
> *YAYOS64:  I don't want to sound like a prick or anything but if I were in your shoes and in a competition with Biggs I wouldn't be replying to every post I would be working my ass off on the model because while you are replying to every post Biggs has got his car painted and you are sitting here and saying that you haven't done anything new to yours.
> *


I agree.
I dont know your situation, you might be at work or something. If I were in your shoes I would be workin on the build every moment I could. Especially because you have a deadline. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 1 2007, 07:08 AM~8444267
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: FUNNY GUY!!!
> *



FUNNY GUY!!! no offence cause you honestly have a set of balls that hang to your ankels, but if everyone is going to judge this then you really have a problem!! your ideas are awesome i like them, but Biggs is all hinged primered the body work is smooth as glass and the first coat of paint that was layin out smooth, is already on!! as well as that was a few days ago and he probably has more color if not the 64 cleared!!! now yours, is still sitting there rough as a corn cobb not in primer and sitting on popcicle sticks, and your saying you havent done anything new to it!!!! stack that all up, and what do the rest of see??? YOU GETTING YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU!! hey bro, i am not hatin just stating that your motivation should be there, or else it could be ugly!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 1 2007, 06:27 AM~8444335
> *I agree.
> I dont know your situation, you might be at work or something.  If I were in your shoes I would be workin on the build every moment I could.  Especially because you have a deadline.  Just my 2 cents.
> *


THANKS BUT IAM WORKING ON THE CAR WHILE AM ON THEE COMPUTER ... I JUST GET STUCK ON STUPID ... AND I WALK AWAY FROM THE CAR FOR A FEW MINUTES ...... AND NOT WEEKS!!! THERE IS ALOT OF WORK GOING INTO THIS BUILD.... I GOT MYSELF INTO SOME ISSUES, WITH THE HOOD ??? IT DOES NOT LOOK RIGHT???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2007, 06:41 AM~8444390
> *FUNNY GUY!!! no offence cause you honestly have a set of balls that hang to your ankels, but if everyone is going to judge this then you really have a problem!! your ideas are awesome i like them, but Biggs is all hinged primered the body work is smooth as glass and the first coat of paint that was layin out smooth, is already on!! as well as that was a few days ago and he probably has more color if not the 64 cleared!!! now yours, is still sitting there rough as a corn cobb not in primer and sitting on popcicle sticks, and your saying you havent done anything new to it!!!! stack that all up, and what do the rest of see??? YOU GETTING YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU!! hey bro, i am not hatin just stating that your motivation should be there, or else it could be ugly!!!
> *


AND IT IS NOT POPCICLE STICKS ,ITS TOOTHPICKS???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all i am sayin is your runnin out of time bro!! i like you, and i like your style of just doin it!! but bro, HANDLE IT!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2007, 06:49 AM~8444433
> *all i am sayin is your runnin out of time bro!! i like you, and i like your style of just doin it!! but bro, HANDLE IT!!!!
> *


THANKS BIG DOGGY, FOR THEE WAKE UP CALL!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOOK HERES PROOF THAT IAM WORKING ON MY CAR!!!! AND NOT JUST WASTING TIME .... THIS IS WHAT I WAS STUCK ON STUPID WITH??? TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK!!!......... DOES MY DAUGHTER HAVE GOOD TASTE IN MODS OR WHAT!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I DID NOT WANT TO REVEAL THIS ONE INTILL THEE END .... BUT OH WELL FUCK IT!!! SORRY ABOUT THEE CAPS???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

NEED FEED BACK!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what are you stuck on stupid about? that looks pretty cool to me


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 1 2007, 07:45 AM~8444773
> *what are you stuck on stupid about?  that looks pretty cool to me
> *


PROB RESOLVED!!!..... I HAD SOMETHING ELSE IN MIND??? HAVING THE HOOD OPEN A DIFFRENT DIRRECTION???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that looks good bro!! but get smaller tubing and try to fill the bottom of the hood smooth!! so you dont really see those big ass tubes!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I WOULD BE DONE TOO, IF I STUCK TO BASICS :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL ........ AND IT IS NOT A LACK OF PLANNING EITHER!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2007, 09:52 AM~8444821
> *that looks good bro!! but get smaller tubing and try to fill the bottom of the hood smooth!! so you dont really see those big ass tubes!!
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' pretty good YAYO!

TIC TOC TIC TOC!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 1 2007, 08:09 AM~8444937
> *x2
> *


 THANKS FOR THEE ADVISE, BUT IAM NOT DONE YET!!!


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

You really need smaller tubing for that. I had plans on doing that to my Nissan Hardbody dubbed Superstition but I decided to step away from models for a long needed break. What would be cool is to make a panel from sheet styrene to cover the tubing so it looks like its floating in air with nothing holding it thats what I was going to do but as I stated above so feel free to take it.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 1 2007, 08:20 AM~8445004
> *You really need smaller tubing for that. I had plans on doing that to my Nissan Hardbody dubbed Superstition but I decided to step away from models for a long needed break.  What would be cool is to make a panel from sheet styrene to cover the tubing so it looks like its floating in air with nothing holding it thats what I was going to do but as I stated above so feel free to take it.
> *


THANKS FOR THEE TIPPER , IAM ALMOST DOWN WITH THE FIRST ONE!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cool


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 1 2007, 11:16 AM~8446539
> *cool
> *


thanks ....... i cant waste no more time on any new mods ....... sorry i dont mean to let any body down!!! lol??? there is always part 2


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 AM~8379234
> *I call out MYSELF!
> 
> The battle to end all battles! I wonder who will win. :biggrin:
> ...


THIS SHIT DONT EVEN SEEM FARE ALL READY EVERYONE IS ASUMEING THIS MR BIGGS GUY IS GOING TO WIN NOBODY EVEN KNOWS WHAT YAYO CAN EVEN DO IT SEEMS MORE LIKE A POPULARITY CONTEST MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE AND IF THATS THE CASE YOU ALL KNOW WHO WON ALL READY THE QUISTION IS CAN THE PEOPLE BE FARE WHEN IT COMES TIME TO VOTE? I SAY GOOD LUCK TO BOTH HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 31 2007, 06:24 PM~8440608
> *locked up
> 
> 
> ...


WTF WAS THIS GUY THINKING THE CIRCUS CAR LOOK ON REAL CARS LOOKS STUPID DID HE THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD ON A MODEL SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD WITH THAT SHIT :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :angel:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 03:24 PM~8458230
> *THIS SHIT DONT EVEN SEEM FARE ALL READY  EVERYONE IS ASUMEING THIS MR BIGGS GUY IS GOING TO WIN NOBODY EVEN KNOWS WHAT YAYO CAN EVEN DO IT SEEMS MORE LIKE A POPULARITY CONTEST MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE AND IF THATS THE CASE YOU ALL KNOW WHO WON ALL READY THE QUISTION IS CAN THE PEOPLE BE FARE WHEN IT COMES TIME TO VOTE? I SAY GOOD LUCK TO BOTH HOMIES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


have you even seen biggs work


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i like the hood, very clean and good looking.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 2 2007, 03:53 PM~8458389
> *have you even seen biggs work
> *


YA IVE SEEN SOME OF IT AND ITS BAD ASS NO DOUBT BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GUYS WORK AND REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEBODY BETTER IM JUST SAYING LETS BE FARE AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS BEFORE PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8458488
> *YA IVE SEEN SOME OF IT AND ITS BAD ASS NO DOUBT BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GUYS WORK AND REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEBODY BETTER IM JUST SAYING LETS BE FARE AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS BEFORE PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT
> *



How about turning the CAPS off.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 2 2007, 06:17 PM~8458538
> *How about turning the CAPS off.....
> *


YEA ! WHAT THE BIG DEAL ! DONT YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T TYPE IN ALL CAPS ! SOME PEOPLE GET MAD ! IT STILL READYS THE SAME BUT WE DONT LIKE IT IT SEEMS ! LOL !  

So NeXt tImE YoU tYpE sOmEtHiNg PlEaSe DoN't UsE aLl CaPs !


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 04:36 PM~8458689
> *YEA !  WHAT  THE  BIG  DEAL !    DONT  YOU  KNOW    YOU  CAN'T  TYPE  IN ALL  CAPS  !  SOME PEOPLE  GET  MAD !  IT  STILL  READYS THE SAME  BUT  WE DONT  LIKE  IT  IT  SEEMS  !  LOL !
> 
> So NeXt tImE  YoU  tYpE sOmEtHiNg PlEaSe DoN't UsE  aLl CaPs !
> *


is this better i see everyone wants to be a FUCKEN COMIC soso sorry


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8458488
> *YA IVE SEEN SOME OF IT AND ITS BAD ASS NO DOUBT BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GUYS WORK AND REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEBODY BETTER IM JUST SAYING LETS BE FARE AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS BEFORE PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT
> *



look at the pics so far. We'll be fair, We give props where they are due. But look so far and tell me who you thinks going to win. I give Yayo alot of credit for even keeping his part of the challenge. 9 out of 10 people right now in his situation would have done logged off the computer and ran in fear. Fuckers got some balls. He may pull out thru tho and take the Bigg man down, its not over yet. We all have stay tuned and find out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 06:39 PM~8458709
> *is this better i see everyone wants to be a FUCKEN COMIC soso sorry
> *


Chevy if you couldn't tell I WAS BEING A SMART ASS ! Out of everything thats on this forum this dude wanted to bitch cause you used caps ! Dont trip out ! Haven't seen you logged in awhile where you been !


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 04:39 PM~8458714
> *look at the pics so far.  We'll be fair,  We give props where they are due.  But look so far and tell me who you thinks going to win.  I give Yayo alot of credit for even keeping his part of the challenge.  9 out of 10 people right now in his situation would have done logged off the computer and ran in fear.  Fuckers got some balls.  He may pull out thru tho and take the Bigg man down,  its not over yet.  We all have stay tuned and find out.
> *


ya thats all im saying, wait up i have to turn my caps on LET'S JUST WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN THE END IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW WHAT COUNTS IS THE END RESULT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 06:47 PM~8458765
> *ya thats all im saying, wait up i have to turn my caps on LET'S JUST WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN THE END IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW WHAT COUNTS IS THE END RESULT
> *


LOL!  LETS JUST SIZE IT UP BIT ! IF CAPS MADE HIM MAD WAIT TILL HE READS THIS POST !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8458488
> *YA IVE SEEN SOME OF IT AND ITS BAD ASS NO DOUBT BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GUYS WORK AND REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEBODY BETTER IM JUST SAYING LETS BE FARE AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS BEFORE PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT
> *



That's what happens when you are a new person with a chip on your shoulder. And you come into this model forum talking the talk, but has not shown 1 pick of a finished ride or anything he has built... we here don't know who yoyo is. For all we know he can be a badass builder. But on the other hand he can be someone who got banned and came back with a new name. Just to stir shit up. So I took it upon myself to call him out to see what he is made of. Layitlow is my house and we here do what we got to do to protect it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 06:52 PM~8458796
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> THE JUDGE HAS SPOKEN ! *


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 04:43 PM~8458743
> *Chevy      if  you    couldn't  tell    I  WAS  BEING  A  SMART  ASS !    Out  of  everything  thats  on this  forum  this  dude  wanted  to  bitch  cause  you  used  caps !    Dont    trip  out  !  Haven't  seen  you  logged  in  awhile    where  you  been !
> *


YA I KNOW ITS COOL I DIDNT MEAN IT TOWARDS YOU BUT THATS Y I PUT IT THERE IT JUST ALL WENT TOGETHER WELL AND YA I HAVENT BEEN AROUND WENT BACK TO DRIVEING OVER THE ROAD BUT IM BACK NOW AND HITTIN THE SHOWS WITH MY FINE NINE ELCO "RESURECTION" :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 04:52 PM~8458796
> *That's what happens when you are a new person with a chip on your shoulder.  And you come into this model forum talking the talk, but has not shown 1 pick of a finished ride or anything he has built...  we here don't know who yoyo is. For all we know he can be a badass builder. But on the other hand he can be someone who got banned and came back with a new name. Just to stir shit up.  So I took it upon myself to call him out to see what he is made of.  Layitlow is my house and we here do what we got to do to protect it.
> *


I CAN UNDERSTAND ALL OF THAT AND IT MAKES SENSE OBVEOUSLY YOU ARE WELL KNOWN AND YOUR WORK IS BETTER THAN GOOD BUT DAM HOMIE MOST PEOPLE ON THIS TOPIC ARE COUNTING THE OTHER GUY OUT LETS JUST WAIT AND SEE THATS ALL YOUR WORK SPEEKS FOR IT SELF BIGGS ALL THESE OTHER DUDES ARE PLAYING MIND GAMES WITH YAYO AT LEAST THAT WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE. AND YOU SAID THIS IS YOUR HOUSE WELL L.I.L IS BIG WITH MANY TOPICS YOU MEAN TO SAY ITS ALL YOURS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 05:12 PM~8458907
> *I CAN UNDERSTAND ALL OF THAT AND IT MAKES SENSE OBVEOUSLY YOU ARE WELL KNOWN AND YOUR WORK IS BETTER THAN GOOD BUT DAM HOMIE MOST PEOPLE ON THIS TOPIC ARE COUNTING THE OTHER GUY OUT LETS JUST WAIT AND SEE THATS ALL YOUR WORK SPEEKS FOR IT SELF BIGGS ALL THESE OTHER DUDES ARE PLAYING MIND GAMES WITH YAYO AT LEAST THAT WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE. AND YOU SAID THIS IS YOUR HOUSE WELL L.I.L IS BIG WITH MANY TOPICS YOU MEAN TO SAY ITS ALL YOURS
> *



You know what I ment homie. allot of us here and other topics come to this forum to bullshit with other homie's and share the thing's they like and don't like. then there are other people who just come on here for the soul intention to talk shit and act a fool and just disrespect. So what I ment by my house is. It is kinda my house since I am on here to help and teach whom ever MAY need it.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 05:12 PM~8458907
> *I CAN UNDERSTAND ALL OF THAT AND IT MAKES SENSE OBVEOUSLY YOU ARE WELL KNOWN AND YOUR WORK IS BETTER THAN GOOD BUT DAM HOMIE MOST PEOPLE ON THIS TOPIC ARE COUNTING THE OTHER GUY OUT LETS JUST WAIT AND SEE THATS ALL YOUR WORK SPEEKS FOR IT SELF BIGGS ALL THESE OTHER DUDES ARE PLAYING MIND GAMES WITH YAYO AT LEAST THAT WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE. AND YOU SAID THIS IS YOUR HOUSE WELL L.I.L IS BIG WITH MANY TOPICS YOU MEAN TO SAY ITS ALL YOURS
> *


cause yoyo came in making an ass out of himself thats why his ass is on the loosing end


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 04:49 PM~8458775
> *LOL!  LETS  JUST  SIZE  IT  UP  BIT  !    IF  CAPS  MADE  HIM  MAD    WAIT TILL HE  READS  THIS  POST  !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 2 2007, 03:53 PM~8458389
> *have you even seen biggs work
> *


calm down cheer leader!!! dont get excited ....... we all know biggs is good??? like i said aug 7th .......... we`ll see!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 2 2007, 04:09 PM~8458488
> *YA IVE SEEN SOME OF IT AND ITS BAD ASS NO DOUBT BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GUYS WORK AND REMEMBER THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEBODY BETTER IM JUST SAYING LETS BE FARE AND WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS BEFORE PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT
> *


thanks doggy ....... that is what i been saying ..... i can put down a good show ..... but i or any body can not win a popularity contest??? but like i said .... i know alot of there doggys on L.I.L know a good thing when they see it??? iam not going to post a shitty model ... and say vote for me ..... naaaah nothing like that........ like i said aug 7th .... we`ll see .... we will have to wait and see!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 05:26 PM~8459015
> *You know what I ment homie.  allot of us here and other topics come to this forum to bullshit with other homie's and share the thing's they like and don't like.  then there are other people who just come on here for the soul intention to talk shit and act a fool and just disrespect.  So what I ment by my house is. It is kinda my house since I am on here to help and teach whom ever MAY need it.
> *


that is what thee whole idea of this topic was .... to inspire .... where hope was lost!! to learn and set examples .... show and prove....that it is not going to take monthes or years to finish a show car!!! we need to inspire each other??? set thee bars high!!!...... i know i have a unfinished project 62 posted somewhere on these topics .... that just is 1 car??? i will go back to it once iam done here!!! othere thing is this .... i have not shown any pics of any other car .... you guys see my progress so far .... and ????????? .......still dont give ...it is like shut up your not gonna win....with out even waiting for thee deadline!!! aug 7th is around the corner!!! 

other thing iam new to this site i never got on here before .... i am a no body!!! ....what i mean is nothing specail about me ..i promise even back then i was way ahead of my time...... i got married and modeling was put on a stand still..i was still buying them but not opening them ??? i never got kick out of here??? yayo is thee real deal!!! thats my name ....moms even calls me that .... that is what my parents call me??? i respect your work mr biggs and like i said it is an honor to go against you.......lol just wait intill you see part 2 of calling out names lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 2 2007, 10:19 PM~8461396
> *.......lol just wait intill you see part 2 of calling out names lol*



going to call out all the people that talked shit??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 10:32 PM~8461517
> *going to call out all the people that talked shit??
> *


naaaaaah .... some one that is worth it ??? lol


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Dogg, You need to finish part 1 first, to start part 2, and I'll tell ya what!
Since Mando Aint up for the challenge, Why dont you take his place and meet me! in Victorville? Cause you know im worth it!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 3 2007, 12:58 AM~8461664
> *Hey Dogg, You need to finish part 1 first, to start part 2, and I'll tell ya what!
> Since Mando Aint up for the challenge, Why dont you take his place and meet me! in Victorville?  Cause you know im worth it!
> *



:0


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 04:49 PM~8458775
> *LOL!  LETS  JUST  SIZE  IT  UP  BIT  !    IF  CAPS  MADE  HIM  MAD    WAIT TILL HE  READS  THIS  POST  !
> *



I really could care less, I was in a bad mood last night when I posted that.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 10:58 PM~8461664
> *Hey Dogg, You need to finish part 1 first, to start part 2, and I'll tell ya what!
> Since Mando Aint up for the challenge, Why dont you take his place and meet me! in Victorville?  Cause you know im worth it!
> *


lol cause iam stupid , ......... but not fuckin stupid!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 3 2007, 01:32 PM~8465030
> *lol    cause iam stupid , ......... but not fuckin stupid!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *













*LOL*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 2 2007, 10:58 PM~8461664
> *Hey Dogg, You need to finish part 1 first, to start part 2, and I'll tell ya what!
> Since Mando Aint up for the challenge, Why dont you take his place and meet me! in Victorville?  Cause you know im worth it!
> *



let me know more info on this show!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TELL U THA TRUFFFFFFFFFFFF.......
U DOIN ' BETTER THEN SUM OF THESE LIL' NI99AZ......
COMPARED 2 BIGGGZZZ.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 3 2007, 09:41 PM~8468421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTER...................................................................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 01:11 AM~8469191
> *TELL U THA TRUFFFFFFFFFFFF.......
> U DOIN ' BETTER THEN SUM OF THESE LIL' NI99AZ......
> COMPARED    2    BIGGGZZZ.....
> ...


 thanks doggy!!! i will tell you thee truth i probly did more today, then i have all week !!! lol ..... but it still looks positive, so iam hoping by sunday i can paint this biatch??? iam gonna base the biatch!!! green with a gold pearl??? then a candy green, i never done patterns........ and iam not planning to practice now!!! i think my biggest feature is gonna be the frame lift??? well you now ....... atleast what i can post right now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: do not quote me on this ................... finished or not . am going to post pics auguest 7th???? we will have too wait!!! and iam not having no regretes????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just do the damn thing.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

I CALL OUT ROLLIN' OL' SKOOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

u serious??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 02:08 AM~8469299
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> u serious??
> *


lol ............... just do the dam thing!!! lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 02:08 AM~8469297
> *I CALL OUT ROLLIN' OL' SKOOL
> *


lol your crazy doggy!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 02:17 AM~8469313
> *lol your crazy doggy!!!
> *


REPECT THA GAME 

LIL' ***** I'M FO' REAL
:biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 02:18 AM~8469317
> *REPECT THA GAME
> 
> LIL' ***** I'M FO' REAL
> ...


good luck to thee both of you doggys!!!!lets see a few more impalas go at it ???


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 02:21 AM~8469323
> *good luck to thee both of you doggys!!!!lets see a few more impalas go at it ???
> *


6FOE???
I KNOW U GOT 1 OF DEM

:biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 02:25 AM~8469334
> *:biggrin:
> 6FOE???
> I KNOW U GOT 1 OF DEM
> ...


fuck ya.......... good choice of a car!!! let oldschoo post his rules???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

with less then 3 days and counting !!! wish i could be there to see MR BIGGS................................... mouph drop!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IN 3 DAY'S YOUR 40 PAGES OF BULLSHIT FAME WILL B OVER. AND JUST LIKE U CAME, U WILL SLIP AWAY INTO THE SUNSET WITH YOUR TAIL TUCKED BETTWEEN YOUR LEG'S.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2007, 12:04 AM~8474046
> *IN 3 DAY'S YOUR 40 PAGES OF BULLSHIT FAME WILL B OVER.  AND JUST LIKE U CAME, U WILL SLIP AWAY INTO THE SUNSET WITH YOUR TAIL TUCKED BETTWEEN YOUR LEG'S.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*TIC TOC TIC TOC!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2007, 08:04 PM~8474046
> *IN 3 DAY'S YOUR 40 PAGES OF BULLSHIT FAME WILL B OVER.  AND JUST LIKE U CAME, U WILL SLIP AWAY INTO THE SUNSET WITH YOUR TAIL TUCKED BETTWEEN YOUR LEG'S.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2007, 11:04 PM~8474046
> *IN 3 DAY'S YOUR 40 PAGES OF BULLSHIT FAME WILL B OVER.  AND JUST LIKE U CAME, U WILL SLIP AWAY INTO THE SUNSET WITH YOUR TAIL TUCKED BETTWEEN YOUR LEG'S.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ........really though!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

REALLY ......


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2007, 11:19 PM~8474127
> *REALLY ......
> *


so iam guessing, you must have redone your mods on thee omen???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:24 AM~8474163
> *so iam guessing,  you must have redone your mods on thee omen???
> *



you must really think highly of yourself to assume that he would re-think his situation based on your words and performance. 


i have to ask this....it's been bugging the hell out of me......

wtf is this DOGGY shit? and why does every sentence you type have to end like it's the question of the century?????

i get the feeling you can't speak english very well, which is fine....but what up doggy??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 08:30 PM~8474199
> *you must really think highly of yourself to assume that he would re-think his situation based on your words and performance.
> i have to ask this....it's been bugging the hell out of me......
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tell em dogggg


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 11:30 PM~8474199
> *you must really think highly of yourself to assume that he would re-think his situation based on your words and performance.
> i have to ask this....it's been bugging the hell out of me......
> 
> ...


whats thee matter doggy !!! cant control your bitches??? :0 :biggrin: you having a bad night????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:37 AM~8474251
> *whats thee matter doggy !!!    cant control your bitches???    :0  :biggrin:  you having a bad night????
> *



nah i am cool......but really what is it with all the ??????? and doggy? if you don't have an explanation then i assume you are not educated enough to know what i am getting at.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

there is no need to make changes 2 my mods. I ain't the one using ice cream stick's. u weren't lying when u said u wher going to show us something we had never seen before............. :0 BTW GREAT USE OF BALSA WOOD & CARD BOARD 4 THE FRONT CLIP. THAT'S IT 4 ME. SEE U ON THE 7TH.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 11:40 PM~8474261
> *nah i am cool......but really what is it with all the ??????? and doggy? if you don't have an explanation then i assume you are not educated enough to know what i am getting at.
> *


thats thee way i type??? and i dont speak english well???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2007, 12:42 AM~8474268
> *there is no need to make changes 2 my mods. I ain't  the one using ice cream stick's.  u weren't  lying when u said u wher going to show us something we had never seen before............. :0        BTW                                        GREAT USE OF BALSA WOOD & CARD BOARD 4 THE FRONT CLIP.                                                                                        THAT'S IT 4 ME. SEE U ON THE 7TH.
> *


come on debo stall him out


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2007, 11:42 PM~8474268
> *there is no need to make changes 2 my mods. I ain't  the one using ice cream stick's.  u weren't  lying when u said u wher going to show us something we had never seen before............. :0        BTW                                        GREAT USE OF BALSA WOOD & CARD BOARD 4 THE FRONT CLIP.                                                                                        THAT'S IT 4 ME. SEE U ON THE 7TH.
> *


thee 7th it is !!! and for your info ..... it was tooth picks???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yayo, any update DOGGY :dunno:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:43 AM~8474280
> *thats thee way i type???  and i dont speak english well???
> *



nevermind , my point went across like a bent needle.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

yoyo, if anything ......thanks for being this arrogant. your whole thread has imposed a proposition on me that i took and am building my first low in several years. :biggrin: 

that is all i am grateful for???????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 4 2007, 11:59 PM~8474363
> *yoyo, if anything ......thanks for being this arrogant. your whole thread has imposed a proposition on me that i took and am building my first low in several years.  :biggrin:
> 
> that is all i am grateful for???????
> *


GOOD BOY!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 02:03 AM~8474385
> *GOOD BOY!!!
> *



does that mean i am your doggy?????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 4 2007, 11:48 PM~8474308
> *yayo, any update DOGGY :dunno:
> *


I GOT UPDATES ........... BUT NOT GOING TO POST THEM ON HERE???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 03:04 AM~8474404
> *I GOT UPDATES ........... BUT NOT GOING TO POST THEM ON HERE???
> *


why not :dunno: isnt that the point in this thread or u giving up and callin biggs the winner :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 12:04 AM~8474402
> *does that mean i am your doggy?????
> *


LIKE THAT DOGGY


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 5 2007, 12:05 AM~8474408
> *why not :dunno: isnt that the point in this thread or u giving up and callin  biggs the winner  :0
> *




LIKE I SAID AUG 7TH .......... YOU WILL SEE THEE GOODS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well get off the damn comp and go work on it.....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 02:06 AM~8474412
> *LIKE THAT DOGGY
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 12:09 AM~8474438
> *well get off the damn comp and go work on it.....
> *


 I GOTS IT DOGGY!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

BRB...............


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

NEXT TIME YOU WILL BE SEEING THEE FINISHED PROD????


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

you have 3days???????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 12:47 AM~8474642
> *you have 3days???????
> *





DO YOU FEEL THEE PRESURE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 09:51 PM~8474657
> *DO YOU FEEL THEE PRESURE!!!
> *


yea... all the bullshit bout to blow out your ass.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 12:53 AM~8474665
> *yea... all the bullshit bout to blow out your ass.....
> *


LOL................... DIDNT SOMEBODY CALL YOU OUT!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i didn't back down did i? besides i dunno where he's at tonight.... no terms discussed yet....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 12:56 AM~8474688
> *i didn't back down did i? besides i dunno where he's at tonight.... no terms discussed yet....
> *


WTF .... YOU GUYS ARE SCARED OF EACH OTHER, OR WHAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 10:01 PM~8474715
> *WTF .... YOU GUYS ARE SCARED OF EACH OTHER, OR WHAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


scared of what..... we ain't talkin no smack.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:01 AM~8474715
> *WTF .... YOU GUYS ARE SCARED OF EACH OTHER, OR WHAT!!! :biggrin:
> *


Okay, here's a sentence that actually NEEDS question, and yet you used exclamations instead??? !!! ??? !!!???!!!???

Just messin' with ya DOGGY????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:02 AM~8474719
> *scared of what..... we ain't talkin no smack.....
> *


BTW WHAT IS YOUR MUST FAMOUS MODEL!!!!!(AND A FEW MORE JUST FOR YOU POKEY)!!!!!!!! AND A FEW MORE?????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i never made a claim to fame..... where's yours fukker


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:09 AM~8474743
> *BTW WHAT IS YOUR MUST FAMOUS MODEL!!!!!(AND A FEW MORE JUST FOR YOU POKEY)!!!!!!!!  AND A FEW MORE?????????
> *


Thanks???????????? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:13 AM~8474752
> *i never made a claim to fame..... where's yours fukker
> *


OK OK SO I SEE ...........SOME ARE INTO TRANSFORMERS............ AND THERE IS SOME THAT ARE INTO MUTENTS .......... AND MY CLAIM TO FAME???? YOUR ABOUT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:18 AM~8474764
> *OK OK SO I SEE ...........SOME ARE INTO TRANSFORMERS............  AND THERE IS SOME THAT ARE INTO MUTENTS ..........  AND MY CLAIM TO FAME???? YOUR ABOUT TO SEE IT!!!
> *


*?????????*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 10:19 PM~8474766
> *?????????
> *


exactly......


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL MUTANT ???? BETTER NOW!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:23 AM~8474775
> *LOL MUTANT    ????    BETTER NOW!!!
> *


yeah, sure, much better


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:22 AM~8474773
> *exactly......
> *


HES MAKING FUN OF YOUR CONFUSED MODELS!!! HAVE YOU EVER FINISHED ANY OF YOUR MODELS???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:25 AM~8474780
> *HES MAKING FUN OF YOUR CONFUSED MODELS!!!        HAVE YOU  EVER FINISHED  ANY OF YOUR MODELS???
> *


me? Damn, now I'm confused! I wasn't making fun of anybody. And who's models are confused?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

who's makin fun of who..... u dumb-ass fukker........ lmfao........ and yes i have finished few....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:28 AM~8474786
> *me?
> *


NO NOT YOU..........


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:28 AM~8474786
> *me? Damn, now I'm confused! I wasn't making fun of anybody. And who's models are confused?
> *


OLDSCHOOS MODELS ARE MUTANTS!!! THEY LOOK CONFUSED???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:29 AM~8474791
> *NO NOT YOU..........
> *


huh? Oh, okay. Wait a minute. What? DAMN I'm confused as hell!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wtf u talkin bout? have u seen your own build?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Why do they look confused? Did he use dental floss instead of tooth picks or something?

My head hurts


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

MR OLD SCHOO POST A QUICK PIC OF ONE OF YOUR BEST CARS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:32 AM~8474800
> *wtf u talkin bout? have u seen your own build?
> *


MINE IS A TRANSFORMER YOURS ARE MUTANTS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:33 AM~8474801
> *Why do they look confused? Did he use dental floss instead of tooth picks or something?
> 
> My head hurts
> *


LOL.........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 10:34 PM~8474802
> *MR OLD SCHOO POST A QUICK PIC OF ONE OF YOUR BEST CARS
> *


here's one i got pics of.....




























show me one of yours...... i don't see anything mutant about it....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THIS ONE IS COOL!!! NOT MY STYLE........... TO SIMPLE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... before u talk smack u better figure out what to say......n i never really said more to u than lets see wat u got to show....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:41 AM~8474824
> *THIS ONE IS COOL!!!  NOT MY STYLE........... TO SIMPLE
> *


Simple? More like CLEAN!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:42 AM~8474828
> *Simple? More like CLEAN!
> *


YA CLEAN??? BUT SIMPLE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

better?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:45 AM~8474835
> *YA CLEAN???    BUT SIMPLE
> *


I'd hardly call it simple. I see lots of detail, lots of good detail.

Simple would be just slapping some paint on it, not painting the trim, no extra deatil, and calling it done. What he's done with that Pontiac is anything but simple in my opinion.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:42 AM~8474827
> *ok.... before u talk smack u better figure out what to say......n i never really said more to u than lets see wat u got to show....
> *


LOL YOUR SEEING MY PROGRESS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:48 AM~8474840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTER OFF WITH YOUR PONTAIC


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:50 AM~8474846
> *YOU BETTER OFF WITH YOUR PONTAIC
> *


Damn doggity diggity doo! No offense, but you talk an awful lot of shit for someone who hasn't posted any FINISHED rides yet!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:48 AM~8474841
> *I'd hardly call it simple. I see lots of detail, lots of good detail.
> 
> Simple would be just slapping some paint on it, not painting the trim, no extra deatil, and calling it done. What he's done with that Pontiac is anything but simple in my opinion.
> *


THATS IS WHAT IS EXPECTED OF A SIMPLE CAR??? I DONT SEE NOTHING FANCY !!! WILL BE HONEST WITH YOU..... I NEVER DONE A MODEL WITH OUT MODS (CUT DOORS TRUNKS TILTED FRONT ENDS ????) A CAR LIKE THAT DONT CUT IT FOR ME!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8474854
> *Damn doggity diggity doo! No offense, but you talk an awful lot of shit for someone who hasn't posted any FINISHED rides yet!
> *


i dunno how many time i requested ANY pics..... much less the whole model cars community here on LIL..... so far none shown...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 01:53 AM~8474854
> *Damn doggity diggity doo! No offense, but you talk an awful lot of shit for someone who hasn't posted any FINISHED rides yet!
> *


IT IS NOT AUG 7TH YET I GOT ALMOST 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8474855
> *THATS IS WHAT IS EXPECTED OF A SIMPLE CAR???  I DONT SEE NOTHING FANCY !!!    WILL BE HONEST  WITH YOU..... I NEVER DONE A MODEL!!!!!!!!!?????????
> *





oooooohhhhhhhhh....... that makes sense now.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The funny thing about opening up a model, and doing lots of mods is, unless you do it right, it just don't look good. I've never been into radical customs, I'll take a clean street low over a trailer queen radical anyday.

To each his own!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:54 AM~8474857
> *i dunno how many time i requested ANY pics..... much less the whole model cars community here on LIL..... so far none shown...
> *


I CAN POST PICS .......... OF THEE CAR YOU ALREADY HAVE SEEN ........


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 01:56 AM~8474862
> *I CAN POST PICS .......... OF THEE CAR YOU ALREADY HAVE SEEN ........
> *


The only one I can remember is the unfinished '62.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:56 AM~8474860
> *oooooohhhhhhhhh....... that makes sense now.....
> *


LOL AND YOU KEEP IT THAT WAY!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 10:56 PM~8474862
> *I CAN POST PICS .......... OF THEE CAR YOU ALREADY HAVE SEEN ........
> *



the hacked up 62 bel air IN PROGRESS or the hacked up 58 IN PROGRESS?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:58 AM~8474867
> *the hacked up 62 bel air IN PROGRESS or the hacked up 58 IN PROGRESS?
> *


THATS 2 CARS ................. NOW GO COUNT HOW MANY UNFINISHED CARS YOU GOT!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 11:00 PM~8474870
> *THATS  2 CARS .................  NOW GO COUNT HOW MANY UNFINISHED CARS YOU GOT!!!!!
> *


true..... but how many finished u got?????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I GUESS THAT IS A GOOD WAY TO GET RID OF YOU!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i been painting like madd cuz i won't be able to in the fall/winter...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:03 AM~8474874
> *i been painting like madd cuz i won't be able to in the fall/winter...
> *


THAT EXPLAINS IT .... THEE PAINT IS GETTING TO YOU!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i think i get it.....this will be his first completed model.

if he had any previous ones, he would have shown us. 

i have serious doubts this one will even get done as much time as he is on here and it's only in primer??????

he is also one rude ass mother phukker for talking shit on other's builds when them "simple" builds look HELLZA lots better than his "in progress" "kiddie built" pile of plastic. sorry but you stoop too low to be honorable. 

i think yoyo's model is crap. like Pokey said....it's not done right....then it don't look good..... so far all i seen is some quick thoughtless cuts and this is supposed to be radical? i honestly would say at least something good about it , but all i saw was a neat looking hood butterflied.....which i never saw closed to see if it was clean.

i think you need to pay more attention on this forum before saying you are too good to build simple shit. i have seen simple shit built on here by FIRST TIME builders that make your monster look like a project from special ed! get your helmet yayo.....BIGGS is gonna hurt ya.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND ALL YOU GOT IS A FEW FINISHED BASIC CARS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you need to look through my thread more...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:10 AM~8474886
> *i think i get it.....this will be his first completed model.
> 
> if he had any previous ones, he would have shown us.
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

are u that stupid? he's talkin about you.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:12 AM~8474890
> *you need to look through my thread more...
> *


YOU HAVE TO MANY THREADS ........... YOU POST THREADS ON THREADS!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummmm i've only posted 11 threads on here since i joined in dec. 05.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:14 AM~8474892
> *are u that stupid? he's talkin about you.....
> *


 WITH ALL THOSE MODELS ................................ AND YOU STILL CANT COMPETE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

and only one new thread since march 07.... which was my sale thread....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

goddamn ***** sell me the buick!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 02:22 AM~8474905
> *goddamn ***** sell me the buick!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY YOU TOO TAKE IT


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

during an interview , President Bush was interrupted by the press and asked "what do you think of yayo's model?"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 4 2007, 11:22 PM~8474905
> *goddamn ***** sell me the buick!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




i don't wanna wait for your welfare check to come in..... besides u need the money for your twins..... they gonna need hearing aid cuz u a dumb ass....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 04:25 AM~8474911
> *during an interview , President Bush was interrupted by the press and asked "what do you think of yayo's model?"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> during an interview , President Bush was interrupted by the press and asked "what do you think of yayo's model?"
> LOL ......... CRAZY!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 4 2007, 11:26 PM~8474915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 04:24 AM~8474910
> *SAID HE WAS GOING TO PAY YOU TOO TAKE IT
> *


WHAT???????????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:25 AM~8474912
> *i don't wanna wait for your welfare check to come in..... besides u need the money for your twins..... they gonna need hearing aid cuz u a dumb ass....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I NEEDED THAT!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 11:25 PM~8474912
> *i don't wanna wait for your welfare check to come in..... besides u need the money for your twins..... they gonna need hearing aid cuz u a dumb ass....
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:25 AM~8474912
> *i don't wanna wait for your welfare check to come in..... besides u need the money for your twins..... they gonna need hearing aid cuz u a dumb ass....
> *


BTW WHOS REALLY THEE DUMB ASS !!!  I MY NEED A HEARING AID .... YOU NEED GLASSES???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummmmm u the dumb ass..... monteman's lady preg with twins....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 04:25 AM~8474912
> *i don't wanna wait for your welfare check to come in..... besides u need the money for your twins..... they gonna need hearing aid cuz u a dumb ass....
> *


i took my ''15''s out yesterday,hey man i got $$$ ok,we already got baby cloths pampers and the rest of the shit we need for now.ya gona sell it to me??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what buick? lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i bet u feel like an idiot now yoyo.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:33 AM~8474934
> *what buick? lol
> *


PONTAIC


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

talkin with your ass again..... oh well i'm done for tonight.... u've proven yourself to be an idiot....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Let me embrace thee, sour adversity, for wise men say it is the wisest course. 

William Shakespeare


yayo is building the 58 


you will be saying fairwell to thee, when your ass is whipped in 3days


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:33 AM~8474935
> *i bet u feel like an idiot now yoyo.....
> *


YOU STILL NEED GLASSES!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:35 AM~8474939
> *Let me embrace thee, sour adversity, for wise men say it is the wisest course.
> 
> William Shakespeare
> ...


2DAYS NOW!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 04:37 AM~8474947
> *2DAYS NOW!!!!
> *



:roflmao: and the minutes are ticking! :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:37 AM~8474952
> *:roflmao: and the minutes are ticking!  :cheesy:
> *


AND THEN ................ SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:37 AM~8474952
> *:roflmao: and the minutes are ticking!  :cheesy:
> *


BTW .......... AM WAITING FOR MY CARD BOARD BONDO COVERED SKIRTS TO DRY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 04:39 AM~8474955
> *AND THEN ................ SHOW TIME!!!
> *



at this point, from what has been shown.... you might as well throw in the towel. there is no way you are going to get that car looking all out show and clean. 

i do have to hand it to you......you have big juevos for even staying in this...

i will be waiting..... Tuesday it's gonna prove all else.... and we don't want to hear the following bullshit either.......

don't say....

my camera broke
my batteries are dead
someone stole my camera
my computer crashed
my dog at the model
i broke my arm and in hospital

get it? dont come with BULLSHIT........show like ya said you were going to.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

this buick


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 04:44 AM~8474962
> *at this point, from what has been shown.... you might as well throw in the towel. there is no way you are going to get that car looking all out show and clean.
> 
> i do have to hand it to you......you have big juevos for even staying in this...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:35 AM~8474937
> *talkin with your ass again..... oh well i'm done for tonight.... u've proven yourself to be an idiot....
> *


AAAAAA DOGGY ......... I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH YOU!!! WAS GIVING YOU A HARD TIME ???I WAS NOT BEIENG SERIOUS ABOUT WHAT I SAID ABOUT YOUR CARS ...... THERE COOL .... KEEP UP THEE GOOD WORK


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 5 2007, 02:49 AM~8474968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEM ARE SIMPLE EXCUSES ........................ WAIT INTILL YOU HEAR MINE???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 4 2007, 11:45 PM~8474964
> *this buick
> 
> 
> ...


thats the donor kit for my cutlass.... pm me tho.... i got others....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

what about this bubble?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 4 2007, 11:53 PM~8474974
> *AAAAAA    DOGGY ......... I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH YOU!!!  WAS GIVING YOU A HARD TIME ???I WAS NOT BEIENG SERIOUS ABOUT WHAT I SAID ABOUT YOUR CARS ...... THERE COOL .... KEEP UP THEE GOOD WORK
> *


trust me.... i ain't hurt....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 03:54 AM~8474977
> *THEM ARE SIMPLE MASTERPIECES
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL WHO MAY COME IN CONTACT! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

A look into the future....... SPECIAL REPORT.......................

A group of hikers found what they believe to be , the long lost YAYOS 64 model found somewhere deep in the Posersville Mountains.Keep in mind, this is 20yrs after the so called calling out names incident, it was believed to be missing.The condition is believed to be still unfinished. More about this discovery at 11..............
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 5 2007, 03:54 AM~8474977
> *THEM ARE SIMPLE EXCUSES ........................ WAIT INTILL YOU HEAR MINE???
> *


MOTIVATION YAYO...MOTIVATION!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2007, 06:10 AM~8475136
> *MASTERPIECES</span>
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL WHO MAY COME IN CONTACT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol crazy guy.......hey hey, be nice it is not thee 7th yet!!!................. and iam still trying??? master peice has nothing to prove!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2007, 08:10 AM~8475136
> *MASTERPIECES</span>
> 
> GOODLUCK TO ALL WHO MAY COME IN CONTACT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





I think Roger needs a puppy ! Looks like Mondo or bigal wont play with him anymore ! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 01:13 AM~8474752
> *i never made a claim to fame..... where's yours fukker
> *


looks like someone is getting mad!!!! :angry: y dont everyone just stop writeing shit. "cant we all just get along??????????"lol you haters need to get a life im woundering does anyone out there have real cars or what ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 10:57 AM~8477049
> *looks like someone is getting mad!!!! :angry: y dont everyone just stop writeing shit. "cant we all just get along??????????"lol you haters need to get a life im woundering does anyone out there have real cars or what ?
> *




i'm not hating on anyone..... besides we've had the 'real cars' discussion before...


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 03:57 PM~8477049
> *looks like someone is getting mad!!!! :angry: y dont everyone just stop writeing shit. "cant we all just get along??????????"lol you haters need to get a life im woundering does anyone out there have real cars or what ?
> *


who are you calling a hater? i have owned more cars than i can count...but this is model cars....not 1:1


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8477102
> *who are you calling a hater? i have owned more cars than i can count...but this is model cars....not 1:1
> *


deep down people know who they are hater or not ,you make it seem like i was directing the coment to you! my coment is ment for anyone who knows that they are a hater and shit talker. and thats nice that you have had more cars than you can count that was just a quistion in general and im sorry that you cant count past one lol :biggrin: before you get mad homie i couldnt resist my last coment you set your self up for that one :cheesy: take it easy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 11:20 AM~8477179
> *deep down people know who they are hater or not ,you make it seem like i was directing the coment to you! my coment is ment for anyone who knows that they  are a hater and shit talker. and thats nice that you have had more cars than you can count that was just a quistion in general and im sorry that you cant count past one lol :biggrin: before you get mad homie i couldnt resist my last coment you set your self up for that one  :cheesy: take it easy
> *


is that a 59 el camino in your avatar? thats one of my all-time favorite dream rides.... got more pics of it.... and no, i'm not tryin to clown...


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:33 PM~8477243
> *is that a 59 el camino in your avatar? thats one of my all-time favorite dream rides.... got more pics of it.... and no, i'm not tryin to clown...
> *


yes that is a fine nine elk"resurection"you can see pics of it on post your ride topic top of the world 59 elco and you can see the interior under custom interior topic top of the world elco interior under construction hope you enjoy them and you have a great taste for cars


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8477333
> *yes that is a fine nine elk"resurection"you can see pics of it on post your ride topic top of the world 59 elco and you can see the interior under custom interior topic top of the world elco interior under construction hope you enjoy them and you have a great taste for cars
> *


my dad had a 60 when i was like 12


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 03:02 PM~8477392
> *my dad had a 60 when i was like 12
> *


ya thats cool my dad was the o.g. owner of mine now ive given it to my son and a friend of mine has a 60 im working on for him hes in a wheel chair so i help him out now and than


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 04:20 PM~8477179
> *deep down people know who they are hater or not ,you make it seem like i was directing the coment to you! my coment is ment for anyone who knows that they  are a hater and shit talker. and thats nice that you have had more cars than you can count that was just a quistion in general and im sorry that you cant count past one lol :biggrin: before you get mad homie i couldnt resist my last coment you set your self up for that one  :cheesy: take it easy
> *



it was just a simple question to see who you were talking about. haha...yes funny i left myself open. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 5 2007, 07:28 PM~8479106
> *it was just a simple question to see who you were talking about. haha...yes funny i left myself open.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: COOL GLAD TO SEE YOU CAN TAKE A JOKE :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 5 2007, 02:13 PM~8476825
> *I  think  Roger    needs  a  puppy  !    Looks  like  Mondo  or  bigal    wont  play  with him  anymore !  :biggrin:
> *


Excuse me, I noticed you mentioned,ROGER. How did you come up with him in my comment! :uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

just got home from biggs pad ,,,yayo hope your ready :0 cause damn :yes: :yes:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:uh: never wanted to say this but from what i see yayo seems like jus a smack talkin lil bitch who doesnt know bondo from wax honestly a few lil cuts an jambing and you think your boss doggin it who cares if your trunk deck lid can transform while the rest of your car is half as detailed as anyone elses trunks are seriously kid noone cares about anything you try an diss on becuz we all know ur builds dont compare to half the shit i see daily how old are you ? show sum respect btw simple=no transforming panels got a problem with a clean ride shit son


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Aug 6 2007, 01:49 AM~8481988
> *:uh:  never wanted to say  this but from what i see yayo seems like jus a smack talkin lil bitch who doesnt know bondo from wax honestly a few lil cuts an jambing and you think your boss doggin it who cares if your trunk deck lid can transform while the rest of your car is half as detailed as anyone elses trunks are seriously kid noone cares about anything you try an diss on becuz we all know ur builds dont compare to half the shit i see daily how old are you ?  show sum respect btw simple=no transforming panels got a problem with a clean ride shit son
> *


 bondo ......... wax :biggrin: :biggrin: your stupid!!! :biggrin: wtf is that all about??? is it safe for you to be around little animals!!! a doggy you seem alittle disturbed.........


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Aug 6 2007, 01:49 AM~8481988
> *:uh:  never wanted to say  this but from what i see yayo seems like jus a smack talkin lil bitch who doesnt know bondo from wax honestly a few lil cuts an jambing and you think your boss doggin it who cares if your trunk deck lid can transform while the rest of your car is half as detailed as anyone elses trunks are seriously kid noone cares about anything you try an diss on becuz we all know ur builds dont compare to half the shit i see daily how old are you ?  show sum respect btw simple=no transforming panels got a problem with a clean ride shit son
> *



I agree with that but how about we stop bitching at yayo until the 7th maybe he will surprise everyone and actually put together a nice build. There is my two bits.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't take it anymore, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggs.....Post up some pix........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

7th is tomorrow. and i dont think yayo has shit even close to done.. might have ran out of toothpicks and pop sickle sticks :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 6 2007, 04:54 AM~8482206
> *I agree with that but how about we stop bitching at yayo until the 7th maybe he will surprise everyone and actually put together a nice build. There is my two bits.
> *


thanks ........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 6 2007, 06:13 AM~8482348
> *I can't take it anymore, the anticipation is killing me!
> *


one day ......... lift.......the car is more then 80 percent donehave to do thee final details ..... clear the who car ....... foil work, put thee inteior back togather


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:25 AM~8482928
> *7th is tomorrow. and i dont think yayo has shit even close to done.. might have ran out of toothpicks and pop sickle sticks :dunno:
> *


yes ... so do you have any i can borrow???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:25 AM~8482928
> *7th is tomorrow. and i dont think yayo has shit even close to done.. might have ran out of toothpicks and pop sickle sticks :dunno:
> *


andsome crazy glue... some bondo............. and some heavy duty grade a amt ertl card board .... i need to make some skirts


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

there hasnt been any update pics lately


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8484910
> *there hasnt been any update pics lately
> *


no ...... i have not posted any .......biggs has not either... i guess it was a secrete build off .... lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8484910
> *there hasnt been any update pics lately
> *



hno: hno: hno: bigg homie is holding out... watch out yoyo



> *no ...... i have not posted any .......biggs has not either... i guess it was a secrete build off .... lol*


did you ever think that maybe.. just MAYBE biggs hasnt posted much, cuz hes BUILDING!!!! :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

has anybody mention my name? been off for a while...idt so anyways i dont talk smack


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 6 2007, 01:11 PM~8485245
> *has anybody mention my name? been off for a while...idt so anyways i dont talk smack
> *


nope doggy your name is clean!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

WELL TOMARROW IS THE DEAD LINE BUT WHAT TIME ARE BIGGS AND YAYO GOING TO POST DOES ANYONE KNOW DO THEY HAVE TILL MIDNITE OR WHAT????????????????????????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 6 2007, 01:54 PM~8485661
> *WELL TOMARROW IS THE DEAD LINE BUT WHAT TIME ARE BIGGS AND YAYO GOING TO POST DOES ANYONE KNOW DO THEY HAVE TILL MIDNITE OR WHAT????????????????????????
> *


shit good quiestion......... i will not be able to post mine intill 9 p.m cali time and iam going to get a new thread for that one cause there is already to much shit on this post


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Don't matter to me what time.. Mine is done minus the trunk setup and that will be done in an hour or so. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWWWWW SHIT!!!!!!! BIGGS IS GONNA PUT IT DOWN......BEWARE YAYO! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 02:26 PM~8485903
> *Don't matter to me what time.. Mine is done minus the trunk setup and that will be done in an hour or so. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Show us big homie.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

cool 9 .pm. cali time


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

EVERYBODY THAT IS GOING TO VOTE!!! 


FIRST OF ALL THE MOST IMPORTENT THING IS .....JUST PLACE YOUR VOTE AND THAT IS IT ??? NO COMMENTS POSTED PLEASE .....IF SOMETHING IS SAID OR A COMMENT IS POSTED ON EITHER CARS IT WILL NOT BE COUNTED FOR!!! PLAIN AND SIMPLE !!! CAUSE IF NOT IT WILL BECOME A MESS !!! IF YOU NEED TO POST A COMMENT OR WANT TO SEE A BIT MORE OF EITHER CAR TO HELP YOU VOTE...... BIGGS OR ME WILL MOST LIKELY BE HAPPY TO POST THE EXTRA PIC ON THIS THREAD..''''"CALLING OUT NAMES!!''''''...... AND NOT THEE VOTING THREAD ....... REMEMBER BIGGS BUILT OMEN 64............... YAYO BUILT MISSERY 58 AND IF YOU CANT DECIDE AFTER ALL THE PICS......... FOR WHAT EVER REASON.... THERE WILL BE A BOTH GETS MY VOTE OPTION........... BUT REMEMBER ...... NO COMMENTS OR PICS OF ANY OF YOU LATEST PROJECT PLEASE ... WE DONT CARE!!! WE ARE THERE JUST TO VOTE??? AND RESPECT ALL THEE HARD WORK THAT HAS GONE INTO BUILDING THESE TWO CARS ...... ALSO A THING TO REMEMBER IF YOU NEED TO ASK FOR MORE PICS OR QUIESTIONS OR COMMENTS??? ASK THEM ON THIS POST " CALLING OUT NAMES!!" NOT TO THEE NEW ' VOTE" THREAD!!! I WILL BE POSTING THEE NEW "VOTE" THREAD LATER TODAY!!! 

NO PICS WILL BE POSTED INTILL AUG 7TH 9.PM CALI TIME.... REMEMBER THIS IS ALL FOR FUN??? I HOPE YOU GUYS PAY ATTENTION ... CAUSE IT WILL BE SAD FOR YOUR VOTE NOT TO COUNT CAUSE YOU DECIDED TO COMMENT ON THEE 'VOTE ' THREAD!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

WHO EVER READ THIS AND UNDER STOOD THEE TOP RULE FOR VOTING ... AND OR YOU GOT QUIESTION ABOUT ASK NOW .... I FEEL I SAID IT AS PLAIN AS POSSIBLE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*LET'S SEE I'VE HAVEN'T REALY BEEN WORKIN ON MODELS CAUSE OF THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW, BUT I THINK I NEED A CHALLENGE TO GET MY MIND OFF OF OTHER THINGS AND TRY TO GET BACK INTO IT * :biggrin: 

*NOTHING TOO CRAZY, JUST MAYBE A STREET CUSTOM, CLEAN PAINT, INTERIOR, MOTOR, TRUNK SET UP. 

I ACTUALLY WOULDN'T MIND GOING UP AGAINST MINI, IF HE'S UP FOR IT. * :biggrin:

unless theres any one else up for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Christ, I see about $20 in fittings in this thing! You drill out a fitting to make the T?



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 02:26 PM~8485903
> *Don't matter to me what time.. Mine is done minus the trunk setup and that will be done in an hour or so. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 6 2007, 03:14 PM~8486230
> *EVERYBODY THAT IS GOING TO VOTE!!!
> FIRST OF ALL THE MOST IMPORTENT THING IS .....JUST PLACE YOUR VOTE AND THAT IS IT ???  NO COMMENTS POSTED  PLEASE .....IF SOMETHING IS SAID OR A COMMENT IS POSTED ON EITHER CARS  IT WILL NOT BE COUNTED FOR!!!  PLAIN AND SIMPLE !!!  CAUSE IF NOT IT WILL BECOME A MESS !!!    IF YOU NEED TO POST A COMMENT OR WANT TO SEE A BIT MORE OF EITHER CAR TO HELP YOU VOTE...... BIGGS OR ME WILL MOST LIKELY BE HAPPY TO POST THE EXTRA PIC ON THIS THREAD..''''"CALLING OUT NAMES!!''''''...... AND NOT THEE VOTING THREAD .......    REMEMBER BIGGS BUILT OMEN 64...............  YAYO BUILT MISSERY 58  AND IF YOU CANT DECIDE AFTER ALL THE PICS......... FOR WHAT EVER REASON.... THERE WILL BE A BOTH GETS MY VOTE OPTION...........      BUT REMEMBER ...... NO COMMENTS OR PICS OF ANY OF YOU LATEST PROJECT PLEASE ... WE DONT CARE!!!    WE ARE THERE JUST TO VOTE???  AND RESPECT ALL THEE HARD WORK THAT HAS GONE INTO BUILDING THESE TWO CARS ......  ALSO A THING TO REMEMBER IF YOU NEED TO ASK FOR MORE PICS OR QUIESTIONS OR COMMENTS???    ASK THEM ON THIS POST    " CALLING OUT NAMES!!"  NOT TO THEE  NEW  ' VOTE"  THREAD!!!    I WILL BE POSTING THEE NEW "VOTE" THREAD LATER TODAY!!!
> 
> ...


I HOPE U GUYS UNDER STAND!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 6 2007, 03:51 PM~8486570
> *I HOPE U GUYS UNDER STAND!!!
> *


I KNOW I NEVER REALLY SAID SHIT ON THIS TOPIC. BUT REALLY WHO CARE'S ON WHERE U PUT THE DAM THING, JUST LEAVE IT HERE FOR ALL I CARE. QUIT BEEING A POST WHORE, AND STICK TO THE GAME PLAN. IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE IM IN TROUBLE. FOR ALL I CARE WE CAN POST THIS SHIT NOW. IM DONE.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 06:06 PM~8486734
> *I KNOW I NEVER REALLY SAID SHIT ON THIS TOPIC.  BUT REALLY WHO CARE'S ON WHERE U PUT THE DAM THING, JUST LEAVE IT HERE FOR ALL I CARE.  QUIT BEEING A POST WHORE,  AND STICK TO THE GAME PLAN.  IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE IM IN TROUBLE.  FOR ALL I CARE WE CAN POST THIS SHIT NOW.  IM DONE.
> *





I AM READY! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 04:15 PM~8486835
> *I AM READY!  :0
> *



im not hno:


LOL, cant wait!!!!:cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8486734
> *I KNOW I NEVER REALLY SAID SHIT ON THIS TOPIC.  BUT REALLY WHO CARE'S ON WHERE U PUT THE DAM THING, JUST LEAVE IT HERE FOR ALL I CARE.  QUIT BEEING A POST WHORE,  AND STICK TO THE GAME PLAN.  IF YOU BUILD LIKE YOU TYPE IM IN TROUBLE.  FOR ALL I CARE WE CAN POST THIS SHIT NOW.  IM DONE.
> *


I have to say I love it when someone pisses you off...just straight to the point...Put up or SHUT UP!!!

Can't wait to see it big homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 6 2007, 03:45 PM~8486509
> *Christ, I see about $20 in fittings in this thing!  You drill out a fitting to make the T?
> *


yeah it was a bitch too. there is over 60 buck's in just the 2 pump's and hard line's in the trunk only. wait till u see the engine


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 06:05 PM~8487291
> *yeah it was a bitch too.  there is over 60 buck's in just the 2 pump's and hard line's in the trunk only. wait till u see the engine
> *


BUISSNESS IS GOOD AT FLAKY SWOLEN ORB RESINS :0


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

wow that trunk setup musta cost more than yayos whole build considering cardboard is at a all time low price since most of us grew up and started using steyrene :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Aug 6 2007, 05:22 PM~8487413
> *wow that trunk setup musta cost more than yayos whole build considering cardboard is at a all time low price  since most of us grew up and started using steyrene  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: mr.biggs!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:PRIMO:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: dam if the raider's are ever in need for cheer leaders i will know whare to send them lol.

mr bigs your pumps look good and no doubt your a top noch builder no one can take that from you, but unlike all the cheerleaders on here im going to wait and see what yayo comes out with may the best builder win. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 6 2007, 06:45 PM~8488100
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: dam if the raider's are ever in need for cheer leaders i will know whare to send them lol.
> 
> mr bigs your pumps look good and no doubt your a top noch builder no one can take that from you, but unlike all the cheerleaders on here im going to wait and see what yayo comes out with may the best builder win. :biggrin:
> *


Seems your doing alot of cheerleading for YAYO yourself. I'll give props to YAYO for having the balls to go against Biggs, but YAYO hasn't shown us anything to make us think that he can hang with Biggs yet. How can you blame us?


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 6 2007, 07:15 PM~8488412
> *Seems your doing alot of cheerleading for YAYO yourself. I'll give props to YAYO for having the balls to go against Biggs, but YAYO hasn't shown us anything to make us think that he can hang with Biggs yet. How can you blame us?
> *


no pokey im not cheering at all if you read my past post on this topic im just trying to be fare to both sides and everyone is attacking yayo cuzz no one knows him and i dont think that is cool from what i understand from this topic is yayo just wanted to have people push there limit one step higher and people are responding like he's claiming to be some bad ass.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

true dat.
may tha bestt builder win!!
its almost time..........5 min........ hno: im too exited like a 5 yr old at his first baseball game!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Judgement day is almost here. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2007, 02:26 PM~8485903
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> DAMN NICE SETUP!!*


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

SUMONE PLEASE POST PICS!!!!!!!!!!!IM OVERFILLED WITH ANXIETY!!!!!!!!I WANT UPDATE PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 6 2007, 08:49 PM~8490947
> *SUMONE PLEASE POST PICS!!!!!!!!!!!IM OVERFILLED WITH ANXIETY!!!!!!!!I WANT UPDATE PICS!!!!!!!!!
> *


tomorrow the 7th lil homie.....


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

IT IS THE 7TH IN MISSOURI HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 6 2007, 11:47 AM~8486006
> *cool 9 .pm. cali time
> *


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 6 2007, 08:26 PM~8488495
> *no pokey im not cheering at all if you read my past post on this topic im just trying to be fare to both sides and everyone is attacking yayo cuzz no one knows him and i dont think that is cool from what i understand from this topic is yayo just wanted to have people push there limit one step higher and people are responding like he's claiming to be some bad ass.
> *


I think you guys are right, I think we should give Yayo a chance. I know im guilty of badgering him too! But I have to agree he did do alot of shit talking about giving the hint of backing out, thats my only complaint about the whole thing.
If your gonna do it, Just do it Yayo! Good luck, and I hope you prove us wrong!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Hey tony yayo get out the way ho,loyd banks just got shot.technic pass the mac and aim it at curtis jackson you ain't right tryin to be frank right you getin smacked

i got a clip full of poison bananas and some cold hard killas from compton here monkey monkey


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 6 2007, 10:01 PM~8491226
> *Hey tony yayo get out the way ho,loyd banks just got shot.technic pass the mac and aim it at curtis jackson you ain't right tryin to be frank right you getin smacked
> 
> i got a clip full of poison bananas and some cold hard killas from compton here monkey monkey
> *



:uh: what u sayin man....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8491239
> *:uh:  what u sayin man....
> *


it's a tight ass mixtape.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 6 2007, 10:08 PM~8491246
> *it's a tight ass mixtape.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

u should kno better..... randumb shit homie..... enough whoring in this topic....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2007, 03:10 AM~8491251
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> u should kno better..... randumb shit homie..... enough whoring in this topic....
> *


Look who started it


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Biggs....give us a little peek into tonights unveiling....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 7 2007, 09:26 AM~8492341
> *Biggs....give us a little peek into tonights unveiling.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ALL I GOT TO SAY IT AIN'T NOTHING NICE.....FUCKER IS CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2007, 09:29 AM~8492353
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IT AIN'T NOTHING NICE.....FUCKER IS CLEAN ASS FUCK
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 7 2007, 08:26 AM~8492341
> *Biggs....give us a little peek into tonights unveiling.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


patents my brother patents. I got to take some good outside pic's when I get home. then it's on.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 09:35 AM~8492398
> *patents my brother patents. I got to take some good outside pic's when I get home.  then it's on.
> *



MAN JUST THE PICS I SEEN WILL KILL HIM :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YEP, CLEEAAAAANNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Will YAYO scrounge up enough toothpicks and dental floss to finish his build in time? 

Will YAYO drop a bomb on us and shock the entire LIL community? 

Will planet Earth suffer an orbital shift from our collective jaws hitting the ground when Biggs unveils his '64?

Will mrchevy59 ever stop bitching about us ROOTING FOR THE HOME-TEAM?

Will my wife finally make a meatloaf that doesn't have the consistancy of a brick?



Stay tuned fockers, the answers to these questions and more will be answered later tonight!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8493313
> *Will YAYO scrounge up enough toothpicks and dental floss to finish his build in time?
> 
> Will YAYO drop a bomb on us and shock the entire LIL community?
> ...




:guns:



















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8493313
> *
> Will my wife finally make a meatloaf that doesn't have the consistancy of a brick?
> 
> *



Yours does this too. I just tell mine that its suppose to turn out that way so it won't hurt her feelings.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8493313
> *Will YAYO scrounge up enough toothpicks and dental floss to finish his build in time?
> 
> Will YAYO drop a bomb on us and shock the entire LIL community?
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh the suspense!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

am still here??? it is still not 9.pm 



heres a teaser for those inpatient fucks!!! lol fuckers??? thee preasure is on!!!






















thats it no more pics for me intill laters ........9p.m


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

What is that on top of the fenders?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2007, 11:08 AM~8493486
> *:uh:
> *


with out you even seeing my car completed or seeing biggs car ??? i all ready know you gots you vote!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 11:13 AM~8493542
> *with out you even seeing my car completed or seeing biggs car ??? i all ready know  you gots you vote!!!
> *


He HAS seen Biggs car!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 11:10 AM~8493511
> *What is that on top of the fenders?
> *


thats thee marblizing effect ......... i thought i would use it on thee fender ....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8493554
> *He HAS seen Biggs car!
> *


exactly !!! but he has not seen mine??? but who cares!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that paint is coming out pretty clean yoyo....

hope its lacquer... cuz if its enamel, then you wont be able to clear it tonight....

looks good sof ar tho :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

paint looks good yayo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:21 PM~8493610
> *that paint is coming out pretty clean yoyo....
> 
> hope its lacquer... cuz if its enamel, then you wont be able to clear it tonight....
> ...


i agree


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 7 2007, 11:22 AM~8493619
> *paint looks good yayo!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8493313
> *Will YAYO scrounge up enough toothpicks and dental floss to finish his build in time?
> 
> Will YAYO drop a bomb on us and shock the entire LIL community?
> ...


 :biggrin: FUNNY MAN, HEY QUISTION? POKEY ARE YOU A NEWS ANCORMAN OR JUST A BAD COMEDIAN? LOL AS FAR AS YOUR WIFES MEAT LOAF I CAN HAVE MY WIFE SEND YOUR WIFE A JAMMING ASS RECIPE ITS THE BOMB !!!! SEE CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONGGGGGGGGGGGG?????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 11:24 AM~8493641
> *:biggrin: FUNNY MAN, HEY QUISTION? POKEY ARE YOU A NEWS ANCORMAN OR JUST A BAD COMEDIAN? LOL  AS FAR AS YOUR WIFES MEAT LOAF I CAN HAVE MY WIFE SEND YOUR WIFE A JAMMING ASS RECIPE ITS THE BOMB !!!! SEE CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONGGGGGGGGGGGG?????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, not an anchorman or a comedian, just a normal everyday guy that wants to see how these builds stack up.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks you guys for thee positive comments ??? its been my first succesfull candy green ....what i mean its been one i actually likes ........ i think my best feature gonna be thee interior??? i went all out ??? i feel thee fuckin pressure ... lol .. it is not even funny??? some one out there has seen my interior!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:21 AM~8493610
> *that paint is coming out pretty clean yoyo....
> 
> hope its lacquer... cuz if its enamel, then you wont be able to clear it tonight....
> ...


its house of color!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 11:27 AM~8493656
> *Naw man, not an anchorman or a comedian, just a normal everyday guy that wants to see how these builds stack up.
> *


COOL POKEY THAN DONT LOOSE YOUR DAY JOB AND LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE MEAT LOAF BE GLAD TO HELP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 11:27 AM~8493656
> *Naw man, not an anchorman or a comedian, just a normal everyday guy that wants to see how these builds stack up.
> *


TUFF LOVE THATS IT ............ JUST TUFF LOVE???


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Will my wife finally make a meatloaf that doesn't have the consistancy of a brick?
Stay tuned fockers, the answers to these questions and more will be answered later tonight!
[/quote]


My wife say's you don't like it make it yourself...................but I really can't say anything , cause she makes a killer meat loaf. LOL :thumbsup: :worship: 



oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE POKEY TRY THIS EASY FRENCH ONION LOAF???


INGREDIENTS:
2 pounds lean ground beef
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 can condensed French onion soup, undiluted
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
ketchup or barbecue sauce, optional
PREPARATION:
Combine all ingredients in a bowl; pack into a meatloaf pan or large (9x5x3-inch) loaf pan. Bake at 350° for about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Spread top with a little barbecue sauce or ketchup about 5 or 10 minutes before done. 




YA YA YA I KNOW I KNOW STAY IN TOPIC!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> Will my wife finally make a meatloaf that doesn't have the consistancy of a brick?
> Stay tuned fockers, the answers to these questions and more will be answered later tonight!


 My wife say's you don't like it make it yourself...................but I really can't say anything , cause she makes a killer lmeat loaf. LOL :thumbsup: :worship: 
oneyed
[/quote]
LOL THATS A WIFEY FOR YOU........


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND WHAT I LEARNED IS .........IF YOU GOTS YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT COOKS GOOD THEE SEX SUCKS ..... IF YOU GOT YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT IS GOOD IN BED ... HER COOKING SUCKS!!! ... I JUST CANT FIND ME A WOMAN THAT IS THEE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 11:41 AM~8493799
> *AND WHAT I LEARNED IS .........IF YOU GOTS YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT COOKS GOOD THEE SEX SUCKS ..... IF YOU GOT YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT IS GOOD IN BED ... HER COOKING SUCKS!!!  ... I JUST CANT FIND ME A WOMAN THAT IS THEE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS
> *



i aint even married and i know that one... :uh: LOL


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this thread is just fricken hilarious!!! i mean really!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 7 2007, 11:53 AM~8493929
> *this thread is just fricken hilarious!!! i mean really!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i saw some comments on yayo's paint job.....where are the pics?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:27 PM~8494328
> *i saw some comments on yayo's paint job.....where are the pics?*


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 12:39 PM~8494431
> *
> *


they are on page 50 if you dont see them hit refresh


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 12:27 PM~8494328
> *i saw some comments on yayo's paint job.....where are the pics?
> *


THAT IS WAY I WANT A SEAPARTE THREAD...FOR THE VOTING..... AND COMMENTS.... . THERE IS TOO MUCH PAGES!!! AND BULLSHIT???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2007, 02:33 PM~8486402
> *LET'S SEE I'VE HAVEN'T REALY BEEN WORKIN ON MODELS CAUSE OF THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW, BUT I THINK I NEED A CHALLENGE TO GET MY MIND OFF OF OTHER THINGS AND TRY TO GET BACK INTO IT  :biggrin:
> 
> NOTHING TOO CRAZY, JUST MAYBE A STREET CUSTOM, CLEAN PAINT, INTERIOR, MOTOR, TRUNK SET UP.
> ...


*any takers*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 02:46 PM~8494503
> *they are on page 50 if you dont see them hit refresh
> *



Oh I was lookin for something Killer ! i guess i over looked them Thanks !


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 01:08 PM~8493480
> *am still here???    it is still not 9.pm
> heres  a teaser for those inpatient fucks!!!  lol fuckers???  thee preasure is on!!!
> 
> ...




since these are hard to find, i thought i would bring to the front line. 

i am not saying anything yet, but i can see ....... 9pm westcoast......i will be on here waiting 11pm central :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 7 2007, 01:49 PM~8494538
> *any takers
> *



WHAT KIND OF BUILD BRO??? MEANING IMPALA BUBBLE WHAT??


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice paint yayo good luck big homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8494608
> *WHAT KIND OF BUILD BRO??? MEANING IMPALA BUBBLE WHAT??
> *


any car is ok, mainly gots to be a street custom lo lo :biggrin: thinking of like a 2 week project or one which ever is agreed on.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 12:50 PM~8494547
> *Oh I  was  lookin  for  something    Killer !  i  guess  i  over looked  them  Thanks !
> *


COOL DOGGY ..... JUST KEEP YOUR COMMENTS ON THIS THREAD AND NOT THEE NEW VOTE THREAD....... CAUSE THAT ONE IS STRICKLY FOR VOTING .......


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I MIGHT BE GAME!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

UHH OHHH MODELTECH WANTS TO PLAY!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 7 2007, 02:16 PM~8494785
> *UHH OHHH MODELTECH WANTS TO PLAY!!!!!!!
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2007, 05:33 PM~8486402
> *LET'S SEE I'VE HAVEN'T REALY BEEN WORKIN ON MODELS CAUSE OF THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW, BUT I THINK I NEED A CHALLENGE TO GET MY MIND OFF OF OTHER THINGS AND TRY TO GET BACK INTO IT  :biggrin:
> 
> NOTHING TOO CRAZY, JUST MAYBE A STREET CUSTOM, CLEAN PAINT, INTERIOR, MOTOR, TRUNK SET UP.
> ...



WHAT THE HELL IS THIS ????????????????????????????????




If i need to call someone out to get motivation I dont want to go against a BOX STOCK BUILDER ! :biggrin: 






What I need is to go against some one that can buld Show worthy and be able to drop that shit in 2 weeks ! 

IF YOU CAN SWING IT ! BRING IT ! ANY CAR ! ANY STYLE ! ANY LIMIT ! 


JUST be finished in 2 weeks !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 7 2007, 01:20 PM~8494808
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *






:wave: hno: :wave:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 02:24 PM~8494856
> *WHAT  THE  HELL IS  THIS  ????????????????????????????????
> If    i  need  to  call    someone  out  to  get  motivation    I  dont  want  against  a  BOX  STOCK  BUILDER  !  :biggrin:
> What  I  need  is  to  go  against    some one  that  can  buld  Show  and  be able  to  drop  that  shit  in  2  weeks !
> ...


damn mini if i was on ur skill level i would but then again fuck that i kno u would win. But either until i get my skills up some more i will just sit back and enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8494856
> *WHAT  THE  HELL IS  THIS  ????????????????????????????????
> If    i  need  to  call    someone  out  to  get  motivation    I  dont  want to  go against  a  BOX  STOCK  BUILDER  !  :biggrin:
> What  I  need  is  to  go  against    some one  that  can  buld  Show worthy  and  be able  to  drop  that  shit  in  2  weeks !
> ...



LETS DO IT DAVID! I'M GME FOR A BUILD OFF! IF I LOOSE I CAN SAY I TRIED! I WANT TO DO THE 66' RIVI KIT!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8494856
> *WHAT  THE  HELL IS  THIS  ????????????????????????????????
> If    i  need  to  call    someone  out  to  get  motivation    I  dont  want to  go against  a  BOX  STOCK  BUILDER  !  :biggrin:
> What  I  need  is  to  go  against    some one  that  can  buld  Show worthy  and  be able  to  drop  that  shit  in  2  weeks !
> ...


hey mini i was just looking at some of your work i think it would be a good build off "mini vs mr biggs"that would be the shit your pretty good mini unless your scared than i and everyone else would understand.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I CALL OUT BIGG DEEEE OR BIG C TO DO A BATTLE WITH A 66 RIVI! ALL OPENED UP SHOW MATERIAL....A MONTH LONG BUILD!*


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8495232
> *I CALL OUT BIGG DEEEE OR BIG C TO DO A BATTLE WITH A 66 RIVI! ALL OPENED UP SHOW MATERIAL....A MONTH LONG BUILD!
> *



OH SHIT MARKY!!!!

getting ready to bust out and kick some ass :cheesy:

SHIIIIT, if i didnt already have a billion projects, and one buildoff going, id go against ya :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY...I NEED TO GET BACK IN THE GAME!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

me too i ned to step my game up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 03:53 PM~8495126
> *hey mini i was just looking at some of your work i think it would be a good build off "mini vs mr biggs"that would be the shit your pretty good mini unless your scared than i and everyone else would understand.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 


Homie you talk alot of shit ! LOL ! None of us have yet to see anything you built ! SUre you showed pics of the real ELCO but none of you working on it ! LOL ! 


I can't take on BIGGS ! 1 ! His the TEACHER ! 2 ! I know where my level of building is at ! 


If you noticed anywhere on the board i dont run my mouth built what I HAVE BUILT or WHATS IN THE GARAGE ! I post up what i am about ! 

If I go up against 408 like  he asked that will help both of us ! 408 is a very clean and well detailed builder ! His eye for placement of photo etch and the color to color detail is just awsome ! It would be neat to see how shit would go down in 2 weeks ! He usually takes a while to build his stuff ! Me against his cleanly ness and him against my time ! I build detailed and quick ! See the VS in this build off ! 

Going up Against BIGGS is just going to lead to nightmares and MARINATE asking for his ROCKS back ! LOL ! 



I think you should be in a build off against Carla cause would know he builds crap ! Almost  as much as you talk it !


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:12 PM~8495352
> *me too i ned to step my game up
> *


dam its been about 15 yrs since ive touched a model im getting the itch :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:12 PM~8495352
> *me too i ned to step my game up
> *


REMEMBER THAT WAS THEE WHOLE POINT OF THIS TOPIC.............NOT EVER SAYING I WAS A BAD ASS OR NOTHING ,,, JUST MOTIVATION??? TAKING THINGS TO THEE NEXT LEVEL OF MODELING .....NOT JUST ME BUT EVERYBODY ON HERE???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

REMEMBER THIS IS JUST FOR FUN .... YOU DONT HAVE TOO GIVE UP ,, YOUR FIRST BORN OR ANYTHING ...UNLESS YOU WANT TO??? SO IT REALLY DOES NOT MATTER WHO YOU GO UP AGAINST???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 01:53 PM~8495126
> *hey mini i was just looking at some of your work i think it would be a good build off "mini vs mr biggs"that would be the shit your pretty good mini unless your scared than i and everyone else would understand.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


how about since u have a big mouth like yayo and like 2 instgate and share the same ip address as him. once I'm done with him I call u out 4 my next challenge ..... I don't build agenst fellow member's MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT MRCHEVY59.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

biggs ill go against you when this is done if you want me to


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssssshhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

oh shit


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: low4oshow, hawkeye1777, SOLO1, red69chevy, YAYOS64, 8-Ball, ElRafa, mrchevy59
^
^
^
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8495475
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: low4oshow, hawkeye1777, SOLO1, red69chevy, YAYOS64, 8-Ball, ElRafa, mrchevy59
> ^
> ...


 :biggrin: 


We like to laugh so we keep an eye on this topic! 


Heading to dinner ! Be back later to catch up ! LOL !


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 02:14 PM~8495375
> *:twak:  :twak:
> Homie  you  talk  alot  of  shit  !  LOL !  None  of  us    have  yet  to  see  anything  you  built  !  SUre  you  showed  pics of  the  real  ELCO    but  none of  you  working  on it  !  LOL !
> I  can't  take  on  BIGGS  !    1  !  His  the  TEACHER  !  2 !    I  know  where  my  level  of  building  is  at !
> ...


no reason to get mad like i said i seen your work and i think it is good i just thought it would be a good build off and just becuzz mr big is the teacher doesnt mean you cant compete with him im sure mr bigg would like someone that he has helped and taught do better than him speaking as a trainer at work when i teach people to do the job i would hope that they would do better than me i get pleasure in that too so dont get it wrong i relly think you are a good builder. and trust me homie my hands did get dirty on my ride the only thing i didnt have part in was painting it. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:21 PM~8495449
> *biggs ill go against you when this is done if you want me to
> *


u fo real homie not tryin to knock u but maybe u should re think that


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 02:19 PM~8495434
> *how about since u have a big mouth like yayo and like 2 instgate and share the same ip address as him.  once I'm done with him I call u out 4 my next challenge ..... I don't build agenst fellow member's                                                                  MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT MRCHEVY59.
> *



hahahahaha WOOOO THIS SHIT IS GETTING HOTT IN HERE! HOTTDAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 02:19 PM~8495434
> *how about since u have a big mouth like yayo and like 2 instgate and share the same ip address as him.  once I'm done with him I call u out 4 my next challenge ..... I don't build agenst fellow member's                                                                  MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT MRCHEVY59.
> *


no proublum mr biggs i will build a model and though its been yrs i will play and for all the cheer leaders out there no need to start all the shit talking im prepaird to loose but i can put a clean ride together the point is im willing


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8495527
> *no proublum mr biggs i will build a model and though its been yrs i will play and for all the cheer leaders out there no need to start all the shit talking im prepaird to loose but i can put a clean ride together the point is im willing
> *


THERE YOU GO DOGGY ..... BETTER TO DIE STANDING UP THEN ON YOUR HANDS IN KNEES??? JUST LIKE YOU.... I HAVE A REAL CAR TO FUCK AROUND WITH TOO


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 02:31 PM~8495556
> *THERE YOU GO DOGGY ..... BETTER TO DIE STANDING UP THEN ON YOUR HANDS IN KNEES???    JUST LIKE YOU.... I HAVE A REAL CAR TO FUCK AROUND WITH TOO
> *


ya its all good i will play its all in fun. im nowhare near these builders level but yet im willing to accept mr biggs challenge and these other guys arnt not becuzz they are not as good, but becuzz they think they are not as good self confidence low for these talented builders, but fuck it i will take one for the team i will put a clean ride together nothing fancy just clean looking foward to it mr biggs :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

this should bne great.......biggz is gonna be building against every member who wants a challenge.....let me get a few more years into the game, and i might, i said MIGHT call ya out, biggz!!!!

















































JUST MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 02:19 PM~8495434
> *how about since u have a big mouth like yayo and like 2 instgate and  share the same ip address as him.   :0  once I'm done with him I call u out 4 my next challenge ..... I don't build agenst fellow member's                                                                  MR BIGGS CALL'S OUT MRCHEVY59.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 11:08 AM~8493480
> *am still here???    it is still not 9.pm
> heres  a teaser for those inpatient fucks!!!  lol fuckers???  thee preasure is on!!!
> 
> ...


thats it :uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8493799
> *AND WHAT I LEARNED IS .........IF YOU GOTS YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT COOKS GOOD THEE SEX SUCKS ..... IF YOU GOT YOURSELF A WOMAN THAT IS GOOD IN BED ... HER COOKING SUCKS!!!  ... I JUST CANT FIND ME A WOMAN THAT IS THEE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS
> *


 I said here meat loft was good not the rest of here cooking. :roflmao: :roflmao: 



oneyed


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8495627
> *ya its all good i will play its all in fun. im nowhare near these builders level but yet im willing to accept mr biggs challenge and these other guys arnt not becuzz they are not as good, but becuzz they think they are not as good self confidence low for these talented builders, but fuck it i will take one for the team i will put a clean ride together nothing fancy just clean looking foward to it mr biggs  :cheesy:
> *


and 4 stepping up to the challenge and admitting you are not that good but r willing 2 take me on. I will re-call my challenge 2 u . see u on calle's homie.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 03:57 PM~8496206
> *and 4 stepping up to the challenge and admitting you are not that good but r willing 2 take me on. I will re-call my challenge 2 u .  see u on calle's homie.
> *


orale arato mr biggs  

and im going to be a sport and still build a model and post up for everyone to see not fancy with hydroys or custom interior but just a clean model paint and some detail just keep in mind lt hAS BEEN ALONG TIME BUT IT WILL BE COOL


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8496417
> *orale arato mr biggs
> 
> and im going to be a sport and still build a model and post up for everyone to see not fancy with hydroys or custom interior but just a clean model paint and some detail just keep in mind lt hAS BEEN ALONG TIME BUT IT WILL BE COOL
> *



FO REAL....

it doesnt have to be a full out radical custom to be nice....

clean build will win over crazy mods... ANY DAY :biggrin:

honestly, i think a BOX STOCK lowrider edition model car kit, can look just as good as the ones wiht PE parts, aftermarket rims, etc etc, so a clean ass build could win against a full out custom....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:23 PM~8496506
> *FO REAL....
> 
> it doesnt have to be a full out radical custom to be nice....
> ...


*X-2* :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 7 2007, 06:30 PM~8496589
> *X-2 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

54 pages of bullshit talk.where's the pic's of the cars.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Aug 7 2007, 07:35 PM~8497251
> *54 pages of bullshit talk.where's the pic's of the cars.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Aug 7 2007, 06:35 PM~8497251
> *54 pages of bullshit talk.where's the pic's of the cars.
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8497457
> *:0  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: im trying to stay awake i have to go to work very early morning :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thank god iam off today and tommorow???


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

how long until it's done?


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 06:29 PM~8497757
> *thank god iam off today and tommorow???
> *


ive been off the last 3 days now its time to back going to go bye the hobby store 2marrow and see what im going to get and look at the new stuff out there :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 7 2007, 04:02 PM~8495232
> *I CALL OUT BIGG DEEEE OR BIG C TO DO A BATTLE WITH A 66 RIVI! ALL OPENED UP SHOW MATERIAL....A MONTH LONG BUILD!
> *


I'm game just don't have a '66 Rivi.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hit mark up! lol!! i am sure he has a few!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

fuuuuuck iam gonna have to 4fit this biatch!!! the reason not having everything i need to finish this biatch??? the foil i have sucks and iam been wasting to much time trying to peice thee chromes togather iam fucking up a good model trying to rush this biatch.......that unless biggs want to give me a few more days.........if not thats cool .......i had 2 weeks of this biatch??? there is no way am gonna finish this biatch ............ its biggs call if he accepts...........or not i will post whatever pics i have of the car??? on this thread just to show thee progress ............ biggs its your call


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 07:30 PM~8498293
> *fuuuuuck iam gonna have to 4fit this biatch!!!  the reason not having everything i need to finish this biatch??? the foil i have sucks and iam been wasting to much time trying to peice thee chromes togather  iam fucking up a good model trying to rush this biatch.......that unless biggs want to give me a few more days.........if not  thats cool .......i had 2 weeks of this biatch??? there is no way am gonna finish this biatch ............    its biggs call if he accepts...........or not i will post whatever pics i have of the car??? on this thread just to show thee progress ............  biggs its your call
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*EXCUSES*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unbelievable!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

its true....... that is what happends if you dont pay attention to thee shit you got ... i thought thee foil i had was good ..... went to thee local hobbie store he did not have any???.... so i have no excuse???


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i say lets just see whats done in an hour :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 7 2007, 06:20 PM~8498188
> *I'm game just don't have a '66 Rivi.
> *


LET ME KNOW I HAVE 6 FOR SALE


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i think that this is bullshit....u called out biggs for a 2 week challenge, and your car was ALRAEDY cut in to, and you back out now....this pisses me off.......all i see u have done in 2 weeks with the front end, and paint............UN-BE-FUCKING-LIEVABLE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 7 2007, 10:01 PM~8498576
> *LET ME KNOW I HAVE 6 FOR SALE
> *



LOL! Always pitchin a sale ! Handle your Business ! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man now this is the shit that everyone was talkin bout this whole time dude just man up and post what u have man cause people will just consider u a quiter


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 7 2007, 10:02 PM~8498585
> *i think that this is bullshit....u called out biggs for a 2 week challenge, and your car was ALRAEDY cut in to, and you back out now....this pisses me off.......all i see u have done in 2 weeks with the front end, and paint............UN-BE-FUCKING-LIEVABLE
> *



BIGGS called out YAYO ! He popped up running th e mouth and BIGGS said lets see what your made of ! Homie couldn't finish ! No need to to hate on this dude ! Maybe now he'll shut the fuck up and build ! But At least he faced the muisc instead of turning tail and runnin ! Hell some fools get into build offs and then disappear ! 



this should be line everyone tapes to the computer screen ! 



THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU SAY BEFORE YOU TYPE IT ! 


Shit can turn on you in a minute !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

my bad double post but fo real homie just post up what u have dawg and let us be the judge


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

cool i respect that ?????? like i said its up too biggs if he wants to give me a few days........ and one more thing it not like i was building a shitty model ..........thee turn out would have been good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres a teaser will i get the rest of thee pics down sized??? heres thee door .... let me transfer thee rest


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

heres the frame and body :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 07:03 PM~8498595
> *LOL!  Always  pitchin  a sale !    Handle  your  Business !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

like i said it was not going to be a shitty model ..... and for a 2 weeks project.... still looks good???? and am not gpoing to post interior pics intill finished..... mentelnote dont give yourself 2 weeks to finish up a show model??? fuck i was triping when people are giving them sels a whole month just to paint a dam car and iam a few days behind from finishing


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

looks nice, good luck


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

an exclusive trade mark 

this is you know your fucking with a missery edtion car......... my trade mark thee rim in thee fire wall???


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0

......

i plead da fif.... :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good man


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i feel bad i had to let you guys down........ its sucks .... when everything falls off timming ... but there is nothing i could do......like i said i lost over minor detail???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 10:13 PM~8498666
> *cool i respect that ?????? like i said its up too biggs if he wants to give me a few days........ and one more thing it not like i was building a shitty model ..........thee turn out would have been good
> *



Yayo ! Its better to prove who you are when you can show what your made of ! 


The calling out was part of more then you can chew ! But stick with it ! Hell who knows maybe some where down the road this will be a bumped topic just to poke fun at ! LOL !


You were runnin that trap to much ! You should have been building ! 

Next time THINK ! Make sure before you take on a TIMED build that you have everything you'll need to get that build done in that time frame ! OH and shut the fuck up and build ! It easy to talk shit ! Get it handled then post it up ! 


When post up i am doing something i handle ! I was B/S right before New Years about i should build 1 more for 06 ! And then i was told i couldn't make it happen ! Well guess what ! I HANDLED IT ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=307546&hl=


And there was the 1 week build off !


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=306157&st=20

REMEMBER BE PREPAIRED FOR THE RUNNIN OF THE BIG DOGS NEXT TIME !


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

only 7 minutes until we see the omen!

:cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here are more pics


----------



## Gerry (Jul 9, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

its 9.08pm give biggs intill 9.30pm or it will be a 4fit in thee both of us? or if he need to decide if he wants to give me the time to finish this car up???


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

from what i can see yayo....i am surprised. the car has much better appearance than i thought it would. i like the paint job and the front end looks good! i STILL hate the trunk lid and don't care for the body lift.....but it's your model???? :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gerry_@Aug 7 2007, 09:10 PM~8499369
> *looks nice
> *


thanks doggy .......thee best feature of thee car is thee interior??? dont worrie i will get her still done... in a few weeks ... give it time to dry ........ i was getting finger prints all over the car???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:14 PM~8499432
> *from what i can see yayo....i am surprised. the car has much better appearance than i thought it would. i like the paint job and the front end looks good! i STILL hate the trunk lid and don't care for the body lift.....but it's your model????  :biggrin:
> *


\\YES INDEED ! // 



Thank god he got a new camera ! Just think what it would have looked like with the other one ! 


Yayo ! Go sign up on photobucket ! It free ! The pics are bigger and its easy as hell to use and post ! i have been on free account for 4 years ! Never had any problems !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 10:12 PM~8499411
> *its 9.08pm  give biggs intill 9.30pm or it will be a 4fit in thee both of us?    or if he need to decide if he wants to give me the time to finish this car up???
> *


hes loading the pics right now :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 7 2007, 09:14 PM~8499432
> *from what i can see yayo....i am surprised. the car has much better appearance than i thought it would. i like the paint job and the front end looks good! i STILL hate the trunk lid and don't care for the body lift.....but it's your model????  :biggrin:
> *


thee body lift was a little diffrent it is there if you want it or need it .... thee whole under carriage was smoothed out there is no line or nothing???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 09:17 PM~8499478
> *\\YES  INDEED ! //
> Thank  god  he  got  a  new  camera  !    Just  think  what  it  would  have  looked  like  with the  other  one !
> Yayo !    Go  sign  up  on  photobucket !    It  free !  The  pics  are  bigger    and  its  easy  as  hell  to  use  and  post !  i  have  been  on free  account  for  4  years  !    Never    had  any  problems !
> *


shit i have too done size these pics or they will take thee whole page


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Props to Yayo for staring in the face of adversity, laughing through all the personal attacks, and actually coming out with what looks like a decent (but incomplete) build. I think most people would have bailed out (earlier), come back with insults, or disappeared.

Fuck it though, I want to see the Omen!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8499498
> *hes loading the pics right now :0
> *



lets see if i should have just kept going ... or not???


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8499498
> *hes loading the pics right now :0
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 11:20 PM~8499530
> *shit i have too done size these pics or they will take thee whole page
> *



With photo bucket the have it where you can just down load from the camrea and the pics are auto sized ! 











just like this perfect size !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 11:24 PM~8499586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT ! 



READ THE PLATES ! 


MAN


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I normally try to go to bed by 8:30 as I get up really early......come on with them....we are all waiting.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Gerry (Jul 9, 2007)

nice job Biggs


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

DAMN BIGGZ THAT 6FOE IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

O MY GOD HE HAS ME IN TEARS I SWEAR TO GODD THIS IS THE DOWNRIGHT KLEANEST MODEL IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8499698
> *O MY GOD HE HAS ME IN TEARS I SWEAR TO GODD THIS IS THE DOWNRIGHT KLEANEST MODEL IVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Either lips or swollen or BIGGS nuts are hurting cause your swing right now !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Aug 7 2007, 09:32 PM~8499672
> *DAMN BIGGZ THAT 6FOE IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, so I'm deff glad I stayed up for it.....Sick ride homie...looks awesome......


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 09:36 PM~8499720
> *Either  lips  or  swollen    or  BIGGS    nuts  are  hurting    cause  your    swing  right  now  !
> 
> *


?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

BIGGS......that paint job is crazy! i remember the movie hehe...

if i had to vote on this based on what i have seen and i am NOT biased.......

i would vote BIGGS winner because everything looks real clean, the paint job is insane and looks good,the cuts are gnarly and seem more realistic in a car like this.

yayo surprised me, even though the car is not done....it does look nice other than i don't like the body lift or the trunk lid. the paint job is cool, the front clip looks good and i like the rim in the firewall. by the way, i have seen that done in real life too. 


i have said my peace.....now i have to finish my challenge.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i really can kick myself ... but oh well


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YAYO FOR TAKING MY CHALLENGE. IT WAS NOTHING PERSONAL. IT'S JUST WHEN U CAME IN HERE OUT OF NO WHERE BARKING LIKE ONE OF THE BIGG DOG'S AND YOU HAD A CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER. I HAD TO SEE WHAT U WHERE MADE OF. YOU TRY TO KEEP UP WITH ME BUT U FELL OFF AT THE LAST MINUTE. THERE IS NO SHAME IN LOOSING TO ME. IVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR MANNY YEARS AND HAVE AN ARSENAL OF SUPPLIE'S AT MY FINGERTIPS. IF YOU STAY READY U AINT GOT TO GET READY...GO AHEAD AND FINISH YOUR BUILD I WOULD LIKE SEE IT DONE, AFTER ALL THIS WORK U PUT INTO IT.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:49 PM~8499878
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YAYO FOR TAKING MY CHALLENGE. IT WAS NOTHING PERSONAL.  IT'S JUST WHEN U CAME IN HERE OUT OF NO WHERE BARKING LIKE ONE OF THE BIGG DOG'S AND YOU HAD A CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER. I HAD TO SEE WHAT U WHERE MADE OF.  YOU TRY TO KEEP UP WITH ME BUT U FELL OFF AT THE LAST MINUTE.  THERE IS NO SHAME IN LOOSING TO ME.  IVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR MANNY YEARS AND HAVE AN ARSENAL OF SUPPLIE'S AT MY FINGERTIPS.  IF YOU STAY READY U AINT GOT TO GET READY...GO AHEAD AND FINISH YOUR BUILD I WOULD LIKE SEE IT DONE, AFTER ALL THIS WORK U PUT INTO IT.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Killer build Biggs



oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks to you biggs for giving me 2 weeks of your time ....i realized a few days ago i was not being satisfyied with thee missery 58.....i wanted murals and i had no time to draw them....... i had no room for errors ....i thought after iam done with missery i would redo thee whole car .... new mods??? and finsh her up thee way i wanted her to be...... but oh well..... and congrates too you mr. biggs... you did an excellent job on the omen 64??? no you know your limits........ i have to adjust to timming???? love the hand painted murals .... that take skills ........ my fav is thee roof!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 09:35 PM~8498893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good Yayo..........just finish it.....and take that body lift off. !!! :uh: 



oneyed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 11:59 PM~8499983
> *thanks to you biggs for giving me 2 weeks of your time ....i realized a few days ago i was not being satisfyied with thee missery 58.....i wanted murals and i had no time to draw them....... i had no room for errors ....i thought after iam done with missery i would redo thee whole car .... new mods???  and finsh her up thee way i wanted her to be...... but oh well..... and congrates too you mr. biggs... you did an excellent job on the omen 64???  no you know your limits........ i have to adjust to timming????    love the hand painted murals .... that take skills ........ my fav is thee roof!!!
> *



I think you should finish this 1 and grab another to build again ! DOn't just have 1 kit and keep rebuilding it ! If you need a new 58 Hit me up !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S TO ALL FOR YOUR GOOD COMMENT'S.  

AND BEFORE THEY ASK LIKE AFTER THE LAST BUILD OFF. IT DOES ALL CLOSE UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 8 2007, 12:06 AM~8500023
> *THANK'S TO ALL FOR YOUR GOOD COMMENT'S.
> 
> AND BEFORE THEY ASK LIKE AFTER THE LAST BUILD OFF.  IT DOES ALL CLOSE UP. :biggrin:
> ...




SHUT THAT SHIT ! 



Looks clean ! Man This was built quicker and is done up more then anything in the ALL OUT BUILD OFF ! And we have 4 months on that shit ! This here was dropped in 2 weeks ! 



:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 07:08 PM~8500042
> *SHUT  THAT  SHIT  !
> Looks    clean  !    Man    This  was  built    quicker  and    is  done  up  more  then  anything  in the    ALL  OUT  BUILD  OFF !  And  we  have  4  months  on that  shit !    This  here  was  dropped in  2  weeks !
> :biggrin:
> *



yea... makes u wonder what he got cooking for the all-out...... hno: 


oh and yayo... that 58 looks better than i expected.... nice job.... just wrap it up and start another.... don't be like me.... i got too much projects sitting around....


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 09:33 PM~8499684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look's good FATT boy


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Biggs....i donno if you are into taking pics much...but could you possibly take pics at "ground level" on an all white background and good lighting or maybe take outside? i would like to see more of the interior, trunk and the art work. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

very nice BIGGS !!! like always :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn i give props to both of yall biggs for a beautiful ride :thumbsup: big gawg
and yayo for actually takin the challenge and goin into the lions den and facing someone like biggs man much respect and u did do a good job man finish it up and start another one but just keep build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

so who won....lol.....if ya ask me, biggs massacred YAYO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8499314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets see this finished looks good !! dont stop now


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

That is an excellent build Mr. Biggs, you are a master of styrene and paint. Yayo I would also like to see you finish Missery 58.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok whos next?? how ya get into this game. we pick our oponet or is that done by commity. I'm just about ready to get my tools back out and get with it. But got no one in mind to challange.

Miloh.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

how about me


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8500318
> *Ok whos next?? how ya get into this game. we pick our oponet or is that done by commity. I'm just about ready to get my tools back out and get with it. But got no one in mind to challange.
> Miloh.
> *


:biggrin:




































NAH IM JUST FUCKING WITH YA HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8495232
> *I CALL OUT BIGG DEEEE OR BIG C TO DO A BATTLE WITH A 66 RIVI! ALL OPENED UP SHOW MATERIAL....A MONTH LONG BUILD!
> *


 :0 IM GAME!! But when do you want to start?? And I will have to get a 66 first. It will be my first one all opened up though but theres a first for everything right :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:06 PM~8500023
> *THANK'S TO ALL FOR YOUR GOOD COMMENT'S.
> 
> AND BEFORE THEY ASK LIKE AFTER THE LAST BUILD OFF.  IT DOES ALL CLOSE UP. :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 thats clean Mr Biggs


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn biggs, that 2 week build turnd out badass.. and yoyo urs is turning out alot better than i thought ud ever put out.. but i still have to give it to biggs cuz his is fully finished on the deadline.. and has a shit load of details and looks ready to show right now.. :worship:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Hell I'm not even sure I'm up to it yet, I still have a bit of trouble getting around in my shop with this dam cane in the way!!!!!!!!!but I can't get to far without it either. I'm just ready to build something and feel the need to get involved somehow. Probably should shut me mouth before it goes any further. But I do Have a closet full of kits that need to be built at sometime. since I been out of work for 3 months so far it would have to be one of the kits I already have.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh BTW BiGGS:

The 64 is bad to the bone for sure.
and I'm not into any 2 week speed build. I just can't move that fast yet and three days a week I spend with my father and he drives me to Phy Thearpy so time is at a premimum.

Miloh.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8500023
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>THE STILL UNDEAFEATED........MR.BIGGS, OMEN 64*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*WOW!*

First off, I gotta give props to YAYO for at least trying. Even though you didn't finish, the work that you have done so far on that '58 looks pretty damn good! I am pleasantly surprised!

Hell, even Biggs surprised me on this one. I knew he would bust out a clean ass paint job, with maybe some patterns, but nothing too elaborate because of the time limit. BOY WAS I WRONG! I wasn't expecting anything like THAT! Sorry Biggs, I should have known better. That paint job, and the whole build, is BADASS! I wish I could build a show stopper like that in 2 weeks!

EXCELLENT work on "The Omen" Biggs, that build is just incredible!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE 64 BIGGS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

alright, alright, alright!!!!!!
I gotta give props where props are due.....
Yayo you started off talking plenty of shit and you deserved to get called out. But....I gotta say you earned my respect. Although your build is not finished, you still pulled off some nice stuff. I dont think the body lift fits this car and the interior could be a little better but I still think you represented. Dont rebuild that kit just finish it and keep it on your shelf as a reality check. The next time you think your shit dont stink just look at it and remember what you got yourself into.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for trying.

Biggs...what can I say...that is sweet. I wasnt expecting a show car on that level in two weeks but damn you came off correct. Sweet build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I would have to say Biggs is the winner on this one though. Yayo you tried but you just didnt go the distance.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 08:28 AM~8501995
> *alright, alright, alright!!!!!!
> I gotta give props where props are due.....
> Yayo you started off talking plenty of shit and you deserved to get called out.  But....I gotta say you earned my respect.  Although your build is not finished, you still pulled off some nice stuff.  I dont think the body lift fits this car and the interior could be a little better but I still think you represented.  Dont rebuild that kit just finish it and keep it on your shelf as a reality check.  The next time you think your shit dont stink just look at it and remember what you got yourself into.
> ...




RIGHT ON X-2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 06:28 AM~8501995
> *alright, alright, alright!!!!!!
> I gotta give props where props are due.....
> Yayo you started off talking plenty of shit and you deserved to get called out.  But....I gotta say you earned my respect.  Although your build is not finished, you still pulled off some nice stuff.  I dont think the body lift fits this car and the interior could be a little better but I still think you represented.  Dont rebuild that kit just finish it and keep it on your shelf as a reality check.  The next time you think your shit dont stink just look at it and remember what you got yourself into.
> ...


FEELIN THE SAME WAY :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW :0

thats all i can say....

bigghomie... you put it down like no other!!!! NICE six foe...


YOYO....you did a great job homie, most people cant even open a model car and look at it in 2 weeks, at least you tried homie... you even tried to trick us by putting shitty paint on at first, then busting out with a shiny ass green paint....if you would of finished on time, I WOULD OF voted for you... cuz you took on THEE BIG DAWG!!!

great buildoff guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YAYO GETS SOME PROPS IN MY BOOK FOR TRYING....HE HAD BIG BALLS TO BATTLE MR.BIGGS!!!!!! I USE TO RUN AND HIDE @ THE SHOWS WHEN MR.BIGGS AND TRIBEL DOGG SHOWED UP,I WOULD TRY TO PULL MY ENTRIES BECUSE I KNEW I WOULD LOOSE AGAINST THEM! YOU DID A DAMN GOOD JOB YAYO.........................


BUT I GOT TO HAND ALL THE AWARDS TO MR.BIGGS(GET HIM A CHAIR! GET HIM A CHAIR!!!!,INSIDE JOKE!) FOR SUCH AWESOME DETAIL IN A PAINT JOB,AND ALL THE DETAIL THAT HE PUT IN THIS RIDE!

WE ALL KNOW WHO "RULED THE WORLD" THERE!
CONGRATS. BIGG HOMIE!(MR.BIGGS)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 8 2007, 08:10 AM~8502283
> *WOW :0
> 
> thats all i can say....
> ...



thanks bigg doggy ... actually i did fuck up in thee first paint job!!! but thanks for some advice on here that thee other bigg doggys gave me. to use primer first that help ....... i have no issues using other candys and pearls and spraying them ??? but candy green i always fucked up on???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i want to thank every body on the L.I.L model sect.....thee good and bad comments???.. especailly who helped me out with thee green paint ... i want to personally thank you??? this is thee second model car i have built in since thee last time i did a model...... like over four years ago.... all these mods i have been doing since i can remember??? thee rim in thee fire wall is my trade mark ..... i been doing that over 10 years now ..... all my car you see me build will carry that trade mark??? the body lift and all the mods i did was from thee 1950 plymouth car .... pura vida... thee interior was inspired from thee 87 elco .....money talks??? these two cars my daughter liked so i thought i would combian them both??? thee reason iam going to redo missery 58...... is i hate having to many projects...... i hope to have thee car done in another week or so ............. and i hope mr biggs omen 64 and my missery 58 inspired you guys to get motivated again??? it is not going to take monthes or years to finsh thee car up??? .... some my act like i was starting shit, like am a bad ass and thee answer was no am a kick back relaxed guy..that love to compete in challanges ...i do not think iam better then anybody else we all have to start some where??? we all have to learn to crawl before we walk?? but look at what thee fuck i did start....... it was a domino effect lol........ i did not mean for this thread, to manifest!!! and this topic did get out of hand........ but like i said this is thee perfect time to upgrade your skills to thee next level......there is alot of telanted motherfuckers on here but they are scared to upgrade because of what people might say .... reguradless who cares...... we are all intittle to there 2 cents .... good or bad you never gonna know if you never try???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

oh ya i have a 79 elco that i been wanting to finish????? the doors are cut already also thee front is cut??? but it is a new model car??? never been painted??? any takers???


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK JUST FINISHED LOOKING AT AND READING ALL THE COMMENTS EVERYTHING HAS PRETTY MUCH BEEN SAID MR BIGGS YOUR BAD ASS BUILDER HOMIE AND IM GLAD YOU RECALLED YOUR CHALLENGE, BUT IM STILL GOING TO BUILD ONE YAYOS TOPIC BROUGHT BACK THE ITCH BEEN MANY YRS BUT IM GOING TO BUILD AGAIN, AND YAYO WHAT CAN I SAY HOMIE YOU TRIED WHAT IVE SEEN IS CLEAN I LIKE IT,FINISH IT UP HOMIE AND KEEP BUILDING. I WILL KEEP EVRYONE POSTED ON MY BUILD I THINK THERES A FEW OF YOU OUT THERE WAITING TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 8 2007, 01:27 PM~8505135
> *oh ya i have a 79 elco that i been wanting to finish?????    the doors are cut already also thee front is cut???  but it is a new model car???    never been painted???    any takers???
> *


my elco is waiting for your challange?


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 8 2007, 03:29 PM~8506041
> *my elco is waiting for your challange?
> *


 hno: :banghead: hno: :nono: :nono:   :twak: :twak: HERE WE GO AGAIN LOL


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 8 2007, 03:29 PM~8506041
> *my elco is waiting for your challange?
> *


set your rules on thee table doggy ???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 8 2007, 11:35 PM~8509968
> *set your rules on thee table doggy ???
> *


still workin on misery?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8506220
> *hno:  :banghead:  hno:  :nono:  :nono:      :twak:  :twak: HERE WE GO AGAIN LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x-2....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2007, 11:35 PM~8509972
> *still workin on misery?
> *


yes sir !!!i order some foil....... since nobody wanted to help out this broke mexican with thee missery foundation??? lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 11:40 PM~8509995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  x-2....
> *





you gonna be next!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i swear all my models come straight out thee box with thee fire wall cut out lol trade mark???






























heres my cards!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 8 2007, 01:27 PM~8505135
> *oh ya i have a 79 elco that i been wanting to finish?????    the doors are cut already also thee front is cut???  but it is a new model car???    never been painted???    ROUND 2........? :biggrin: *


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 01:46 AM~8510256
> *ROUND 2........? :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>Yo Biggs, I'll take this one!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 12:46 AM~8510256
> *ROUND 2........? :biggrin:
> *


fuck it doggy ???? round 2??? thee only thing i ask.... is give me a month on this one??? iam moving to a new home !!! and am gonna be busy for a week...... but we can start asap........... all thee hard things are done so that gives me plenty of time??? and iam also waiting on hearse drivers response ........... we can do this a 3 way??? set your rules???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 12:48 AM~8510258
> *Yo Biggs, I'll take this one!
> *






make it a four some...........lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 12:52 AM~8510263
> *fuck it doggy ????    round 2???  thee only thing i ask.... is give me a month on this one???  iam moving to a new home !!!  and am gonna be busy for a week...... but we can start asap...........    all thee hard things are done so that gives me plenty of time???          and iam also waiting on hearse drivers response ........... we can do this a 3 way???    set your rules???
> *


YAYO , I WANT TO THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX..... make you work for your win.... how about this , any car 1920's-1939 , HOT ROD/STREET ROD STYLE....? :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

wow u have heart dude big ups to u homie good luck u definetly have much respect from me homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 12:54 AM~8510267
> *YAYO , I WANT TO THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX.....  make you work for your win.... how about this , any car 1920's-1939 , HOT ROD/STREET ROD STYLE....? :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 rat rod build off? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 12:56 AM~8510271
> *:0  :0  :0  rat rod build off?  :0  :0  :0
> *


NOPE , SHOW CAR, KIND OF LIKE A AUTORAMA CAR.....ID LIKE TO GO IN 50'S STYLE.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 12:54 AM~8510266
> *make it a four some...........lol
> *


JUST GIVING YOU SHIT DOGGY.. I GOT TO GET MY NNL PROJECT DONE FIRST. BUT GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEXT CHALLENGE WITH HIGHLANDER 64.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 12:54 AM~8510267
> *YAYO , I WANT TO THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX.....  make you work for your win.... how about this , any car 1920's-1939 , HOT ROD/STREET ROD STYLE....? :0
> *


nahhh .... i posted a 79 elco ... besides am not into hotrods building.......am into sporty 60s cars like impalas???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I DONT DO HOT RODS , EITHER.... THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX....... SCARED?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

EVERYBODY BUILDS BLAHPALAS.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8510296
> *I DONT DO HOT RODS , EITHER.... THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX....... SCARED?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

everybody likes blahpalas


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8510296
> *I DONT DO HOT RODS , EITHER.... THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX....... :0 THEM SOME FIGHTING WORD'S.... :0 *


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:02 AM~8510291
> *nahhh ....  i posted a 79 elco  ... besides am not into hotrods building.......am into sporty 60s cars like impalas???
> *


CAN WE SAY MORE EXCUSES! I THINK IVE SEEN THIS POST ALREADY?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 01:04 AM~8510301
> *everybody likes blahpalas
> *


I OWN QUITE THE FLEET OF THEM MYSELF....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

set your cards on thee table highlander??? thee only thing i ask is 1 month thee rest is up too you??? and that is my car posted on thee pics


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:05 AM~8510312
> *set your cards on thee table highlander???  thee only thing i ask is 1 month thee rest is up too you???      and that is my car posted on thee pics
> *


*SCARED TO BUILD A HOT ROD ??????*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8510296
> *I DONT DO HOT RODS , EITHER.... THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX....... SCARED?
> *


its like forcing yourself to make love to an ugly biatch??? iam not up to it....i will be honest with you i dont know much about hot rod style??? am into custom radical lowriders


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I SMELL FEAR....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:05 AM~8510312
> *set your cards on thee table highlander???   thee only thing i ask is 1 month thee rest is up too you???      and that is my car posted on thee pics
> *


DAAAAAAMN! I thought you were still lickin your wounds! I was just messing wit cha, But i guess if your in for another beating,and if your serious........
THEN ITS ON!
Dont forget Im Biggs teacher, And by the way! Im not scared to build outside the box!


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

dun dun dunn


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

AND LEAVE THE EXCUSES TO YOURSELF!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:12 AM~8510331
> *DAAAAAAMN! I thought you were still lickin your wounds! I was just messing wit cha,  But i guess if your in for another beating,and if your serious1........
> THEN ITS ON!
> Dont forget Im Biggs teacher, And by the way! Im not scared to build outside the box!
> *


i still have energy to fight??? lol thee wounds can only hurt for awhile??? remeber you cant keep a good man down!!! am into lowriders i dont even do original cars ??? well fuck it doggy like i said ?????? set thee rules ..... lets get this shit started ............. btw thee 79 elco is outside thee box for me ....not my style of car???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:02 AM~8510291
> *nahhh ....  i posted a 79 elco  ... besides am not into hotrods building.......am into  sporty 60s cars  like impalas???
> *


so how about a muscle car, say a camaro or something along those lines?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 02:16 AM~8510344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on YAYO! their alot easier for you to build, less parts and, who knows maybe a good model will come out of it!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and highlander??? i know what you capable of doing to a model??????


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

why do you keep putting question marks in regualr sentences it really messes me up and confuses me


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

come on highlander no excuses??? there is my elco??? set your rules


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:17 AM~8510348
> *i still have energy to fight???    lol thee wounds can only hurt for awhile???  remeber you cant keep a good man down!!!  am into lowriders i dont even do original cars ???  well fuck it doggy like i said ??????      set thee rules ..... lets get this shit started ............. btw thee  79 elco is outside thee box for me ....not my style of car???
> *


Who's Dat?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

does anybody want to build an elco???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

60's sports?










how bout some large scale?












:0


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ha,nobody could beat me if i had the 70 chevelle lol


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:21 AM~8510367
> *Who's Dat?
> *


I"ll tell ya what! Finish the 58, by the way you will have a heck of a head start!and I will start somthin new! And still kick your ass,All in 1 month!
the rules are simple......
NO EXCUSES!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 01:27 AM~8510390
> *ha,nobody could beat me if i had the 70 chevelle lol
> *


got one? wanna go at it?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:28 AM~8510393
> *I"ll tell ya what! Finish the 58, by the way you will have a heck of a head start!and I will start somthin new! And still kick your ass,All in 1 month!
> the rules are simple......
> NO EXCUSES!
> *


i am not going to ba able to finish thee 58 intill i get the foil in..... also need thee house of color to finish up??? so i will start as soon as you post thee pics to your elco???


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:32 AM~8510405
> *i am not going to ba able to finish thee 58 intill i get the foil in..... also need thee house of color to finish up???    so i will start as soon as you post thee pics to your elco???
> *


YOU ALREADY BROKE THE RULES!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Yayo what the hell is up with you always trying to call someone out for a buildoff? Are you trying to prove something?!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:32 AM~8510405
> *i am not going to ba able to finish thee 58 intill i get the foil in..... also need thee house of color to finish up???    so i will start as soon as you post thee pics to your elco???
> *


so you dont want to think outside the box, i hate to think of all those good hot rod kits taking up space beneath my fish tank instad of on a shelf....  give it a go. ........ unless youre *YELLER!!!!*


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn hearse driver u got some old school monogram kits


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YAYOS64 565 
awbcrazy 97 
wagonguy 51 
rollinoldskoo 49 
Minidreams Inc. 48 
Mr Biggs 48 
8-Ball 41 
Pokey 40 
LowandBeyond 39 
didimakeyascream 32 
mrchevy59 32 
hawkeye1777 28 
modeltech 27 
themonteman 26 
Highlander 64 25 
red69chevy 23 
hearse driver 19 
lowridermodels 17 
betoscustoms 15 
drnitrus 15 
twinn 14 
MKD904 14 
ShowRodFreak 12 
BiggC 11 
zfelix78caddy 11 
BODINE 11 
Ronin 9 
MARINATE 7 
holly.hoodlum 7 
408models 6 
THEREGAL 6 
urjustamemory 6 
dubelduces 5 
79burider 5 
BiggDeee 5 
San Diego 619 4 
BigPoppa 4 
low4oshow 4 
chris mineer 4 
tribel dogg 3 
Miloh 3 
Models IV Life 3 
ElRafa 2 
brn2ridelo 2 
janglelang 2 
Gerry 2 
pancho1969 2 
old low&slo 2 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 1 
DA_SQUID 1 
ray1313 1 
85 biarittz 1 
zbstr90222 1 
Loe_Loe_Ryder 1 
jevries 1 
rodriguezmodels 1 
Project59 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
hoodstar 1 
SOLO1 1 
Black 78 MC 1 
radicalplastic09 1 
BIGBODY_EDDIE 1


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 01:36 AM~8510421
> *YAYOS64 565
> awbcrazy 97
> wagonguy 51
> ...


is that just in this topic?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 02:36 AM~8510421
> *YAYOS64 565
> awbcrazy 97
> wagonguy 51
> ...


what is this biggs? is it how many times a person posted in here?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 9 2007, 01:35 AM~8510418
> *damn hearse driver u got some old school monogram kits
> *


nah not really.... those are the kits that ive collected over the years, at least a few of them....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:34 AM~8510413
> *YOU ALREADY BROKE THE RULES!
> *


your call....it is not an excuse it is thee truth??? i got thee foil but it sucks ?? it is delaminated well when ever your ready let me know!!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 9 2007, 02:39 AM~8510431
> *what is this biggs? is it how many times a person posted in here?
> *


Naw! Thats just all the people, who are tired of YAYO's excuses!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im ready .... for your excuses and all....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:40 AM~8510436
> *your call....it is not an excuse it is thee truth???  i got thee foil but it sucks ?? it is delaminated    well when ever your ready let me know!!!
> *


Its all good! I'll pass! Leave you to your excuses!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 9 2007, 01:39 AM~8510431
> *what is this biggs? is it how many times a person posted in here?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:43 AM~8510442
> *Its all good! I'll pass! Leave you to your excuses!
> *


LATER DOGGY!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:43 AM~8510442
> *Its all good! I'll pass! Leave you to your excuses!
> *




you starting to sound like me now???


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:46 AM~8510451
> *you starting to sound like me now???
> *


This is why I did this! So you can hear how you sounded!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:34 AM~8510413
> *LATER DOGGY!
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 02:48 AM~8510456
> *YOUR TOPIC IS CLOSED!*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:48 AM~8510456
> *This is why I did this! So you can hear how you sounded!
> *


i lost to biggs ......... thee 58 is comming out clean??? i posted pics it is not like i did not put in an effort .... in fact i put in to much effort???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is in a 2 weeks span???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

:uh: who ever knew this thread would have manifest!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 04:47 AM~8510520
> *:uh: who ever knew this thread would have manifest!!!  :uh:    :uh:    :uh:
> *


 Dude that 58 is looking good so far. finish it up I want to see it under glass.
Oh BTW I'm not all together sure your using that word correct. "Manifest" what you trying to say??

Miloh.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 12:54 AM~8510267
> *YAYO , I WANT TO THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX.....  make you work for your win.... how about this , any car 1920's-1939 , HOT ROD/STREET ROD STYLE....? :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 
















:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

now that could be cool!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 01:36 AM~8510421
> *YAYOS64 565
> awbcrazy 97
> wagonguy 51
> ...


my numbers where modifyied........... iam still at 490


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 9 2007, 04:18 AM~8510606
> *Dude that 58 is looking good so far. finish it up I want to see it under glass.
> Oh BTW I'm not all together sure your using that word correct. "Manifest" what you trying to say??
> 
> ...



thanks, people talk shit like i did not even try or put an effort???? heres thee car right there 2 weeks worth.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8511335
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


really.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

naaah iam not up to it??? its like me building a donk, it is not my style


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHATS UP YAYO I GOT AN ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2007, 02:36 AM~8510421
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>DA_SQUID 1
> ray1313 1
> 85 biarittz 1
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: WHYS MY NAME HERE?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 9 2007, 03:10 PM~8514613
> *WHATS UP YAYO I GOT AN ELCO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a diablo ...this has nothing to do with thee build but can i see the front of the car.... cool doggy ... you wanna do this shit then ...... fuck it doggy you seen my elco.... set your rules ....... and the only thing i ask is it to be a month long build??? and radical??? after that it is on??? i will give you a few extra days to get you where iam at ......... if you want??? or we can start this shit now???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8514630
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WHYS MY NAME HERE?
> *


ummmmmmmm we are not allowed to discuse that ??? lol biggs had a point to prove i spent to much time whoring off on here instead of building...lol??? 

even though my post numbers were modifyed??? it was still funny ass hell???


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 03:20 PM~8514674
> *thats a diablo ...this has nothing to do with thee build but can i see the front of the car.... cool doggy ... you wanna do this shit then ...... fuck it doggy you seen my elco.... set your rules ....... and the only thing i ask is it to be a month long build???    and radical???  after that it is on???    i will give you a few extra days to get you where iam at ......... if you want???    or we can start this shit now???
> *



COOL IF WE DO THIS WE CAN START MONDAY.

RULES :
1. FULL RADICAL 
2. NO EXCUSES
3. YOU DONT FINISH YOU LOSE
4. AND TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL WINNER TAKES ALL ! (LOSERS KIT)


YOU IN?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 9 2007, 03:29 PM~8514737
> *COOL IF WE DO THIS WE CAN START MONDAY.
> 
> RULES :
> ...


i agree to all except the winner takes all???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2007, 04:13 PM~8514630
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: WHYS MY NAME HERE?
> *


SO DID ANYBODY CALL ME OUT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2007, 03:49 PM~8514833
> *SO DID ANYBODY CALL ME OUT
> *


no doggy your cool .... ur name is clean???


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

YAYO IF NOBODY ELSE WANTS TO TAKE ON YOUR CHALLANGE BY MONDAY ILL TAKE IT . WISH WE COULD DO THE WINNER TAKES ALL SINCE I WORK BETTER UNDER PRESURE :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 9 2007, 03:50 PM~8514843
> *YAYO IF NOBODY ELSE WANTS TO TAKE ON YOUR CHALLANGE BY MONDAY ILL TAKE IT . WISH WE COULD DO THE WINNER TAKES ALL SINCE I WORK BETTER UNDER PRESURE  :biggrin:
> *


same here ??? thee reason is that there is too much work going into these cars ??? your name sits on thee line doggy ??? i lost to biggs ..... how does that make me look ????


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 01:35 AM~8510417
> *so you dont want to think outside the box, i hate to think of all those good hot rod kits taking up space beneath my fish tank instad of on a shelf....  give it a go. ........ unless youre YELLER!!!!
> *


HEY HEARSE, AND BYE THE WAY IM NOT TRYING TO START SHIT BUT WHAT IS THIS ELEMENTRY YOU KEEP EGGING HIM ON LIKE LITTLE KIDS DO THE GUY SAID NO THE POST WAS FOR AN ELCO AND YOU RESPONDED TO THAT YOU SAID YOU HAD ONE TO NOW YOU WANT TO BUILD SOMTHING DIFFRENT. SO I WILL TELL YOU WHAT IVE NEVER CLAIMED TO BE GOOD AND CHANCES ARE YOU WILL BEAT ME AND I DIDNT PLAN ON DOING A CAR LIKE THAT TO POST BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO GET THOSE MODELS ONN THE SHELF I WILL BUILD ONE AGAINST YOU HOW ABOUT THAT IS THAT COOL WITH YOU AND I WILL NEED AT LEAST A MONTH I WORK A LOT OF HRS AND HAVNT BEEN TO A MODEL STORE IN A LONGGGGGGGG TIME I DONT EVEN KNOW WHATS OUT THERE YOUR CALL :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 9 2007, 03:50 PM~8514843
> *YAYO IF NOBODY ELSE WANTS TO TAKE ON YOUR CHALLANGE BY MONDAY ILL TAKE IT . WISH WE COULD DO THE WINNER TAKES ALL SINCE I WORK BETTER UNDER PRESURE  :biggrin:
> *


lets pretend its monday,,,,,,,,,, nobody took my challange


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 08:20 AM~8511545
> *really.....
> *


Really?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8516700
> *lets pretend its monday,,,,,,,,,,   nobody took my challange
> *


 With respect too the All out build off and the Year long build off

*Show Rod Freak calls out*

Yayo
Mr Chevy 59
Pancho 1969

Fatal four way....Elko build off anything goes........oh and you can keep you build Yayo :uh: and will make this your one month build. Put up or shut up.

September 14 - 9:00 pm is the dead line. We start MONDAY

Oneyed

here my piece of shit elky


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 10 2007, 12:14 AM~8518689
> *^^^^^^^^^ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

The next couple of weeks are gonna be very interesting!! :loco: :loco:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 9 2007, 11:20 PM~8518730
> *The next couple of weeks are gonna be very interesting!!  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 01:01 AM~8518626
> *With respect too the All out build off and the Year long build off
> 
> Show Rod Freak calls out
> ...







:0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8510097
> *you gonna be next!!!
> *


can't u just build? why u gotta challenge everyone like that?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit.... don gonna whoop ass :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 01:06 AM~8519149
> *can't u just build? why u gotta challenge everyone like that?
> *


its the cool thing to do right now. Gotta stay on the bandwagon. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 9 2007, 01:58 AM~8510477
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that actually looks way better than i imagined it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^X2. 








BTW, wheres hearse driver? He scared or what? I wanna build that truck. :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 9 2007, 11:01 PM~8518626
> *With respect too the All out build off and the Year long build off
> 
> Pancho 1969
> ...


 :0 IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 10 2007, 06:28 AM~8519584
> *:0  IM IN  :biggrin:
> *


 ORALE..........just waiting on the other clowns...they 

might be running hno: hno: hno: hno: 


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:45 AM~8519094
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


sad .....looks like a no show :dunno: 



oneyed :nicoderm:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

if i had an elky, id be down!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 10 2007, 03:43 AM~8519400
> *that actually looks way better than i imagined it :thumbsup:
> *



Yhea it does......after we told them to take the body lift off. :uh: 



oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

iam in this biatch too ...... we can start monday ???? that is cool with me...... as any thing goes build off!!! are progress pics going to be posted or is there going to be a secrete build off??? i need thee rules to be posted ...... am up for a radical build off ???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 10 2007, 01:31 AM~8519237
> *its the cool thing to do right now.  Gotta stay on the bandwagon.  :uh:
> *


 lol look at thee domino effect i started??? lol ya its thee only way to get thee to thee next level .... pressure !!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 10 2007, 01:03 PM~8522228
> *iam in this biatch too ...... we can start monday ????  that is cool with me...... as any thing goes build off!!!    are progress pics going to be posted or is there going to be a secrete build off???  i need thee rules to be posted ...... am up for a radical build off ???
> *


 Rules Rules.....*Theres no RULES*......just build it. Post at your own risk.




oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yayo 
pancho 1969

took my challenge... just waiting on Mr Chevy 59.....?????



oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 02:32 PM~8522496
> *Yayo
> pancho 1969
> 
> ...



wreck house bro! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 12:32 PM~8522496
> *Yayo
> pancho 1969
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: well i did chalenge hearse but he hasnt responded so i accept your chalenge and my choice of elco will be a 1959 since i have a real one and incase you try to get funny with it and replacate mine that would be cool cuzz i will just offer to bye it from you lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8521099
> *ORALE..........just waiting on the other clowns...they
> 
> might be running  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> ...


NO HOMIE NOT RUNNING JUST GOT HOME AND CHECKED THE POST I DONT RUN FROM ANY OR ANYTHING BESIDES I NEVER CAME ON HERE BRAGGING ABOUT HOW GOOD I AM DID I? INFACT JUST THE OPPOSITE SO IT DOESNT MATTER HOW GOOD OR BAD MY CAR COMES OUT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 10 2007, 03:09 PM~8523617
> *:biggrin: well i did chalenge hearse but he hasnt responded so i accept your chalenge and my choice of elco will be a 1959 since i have a real one and incase you try to get funny with it and replacate mine that would be cool cuzz i will just offer to bye it from you lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as im done with lowandbeyond, youre next.....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 10 2007, 03:20 PM~8523708
> *as soon as im done with lowandbeyond, youre next.....
> *


OK HERSE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE I JUST GOT INVOLVED SO WHEN I AM ALSO DONE WE CAN DO OURS, AND LOOKING FOWARD TO THE HOT ROD BUILD ALREADY KNOW WHAT I WILL BE DOING :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet Vato's

Looks like the challenge is complete.

1. One month build off
2. Any Elko Year
3. Dead line Sept 14 9:00 - starts Monday, gives you time to buy your stuff.
4. Anything Goes
5. Post Pics at your own discretion.
6. GOOD LUCK

oneyed :burn: 

6. You guys select were you want to post. Either here or start a new post ????
*( FATAL FOUR WAY )*

Yayo
Mr Chevy 59
Pancho 1969
ShowRodFreak


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8522646
> *wreck house bro!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 10 2007, 04:18 PM~8523684
> *NO HOMIE NOT RUNNING JUST GOT HOME AND CHECKED THE POST I DONT RUN FROM ANY OR ANYTHING BESIDES I NEVER CAME ON HERE BRAGGING ABOUT HOW GOOD I AM DID I? INFACT JUST THE OPPOSITE SO IT DOESNT MATTER HOW GOOD OR BAD MY CAR COMES OUT!
> *


 Never claimed you did. Just wanna see what you Got. 




oneyed


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 03:51 PM~8523901
> *Sweet Vato's
> 
> Looks like the challenge is complete.
> ...



NEW THREAD


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 03:51 PM~8523901
> *Sweet Vato's
> 
> Looks like the challenge is complete.
> ...


I THINK WE SHOULD KEEP IT HERE AFTER ALL THIS IS WHARE THE SHIT STARTED


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 03:54 PM~8523922
> *Never claimed you did.  Just wanna see what you Got.
> oneyed
> *


MY BAD HOMIE YOU SAID MIGHT BE RUNNING AND THERE IS A DIFFRENCE AND COOL WE WILL BOTH SEE WHAT I GOT CUZZ AS I SAID BEFORE ITS BEEN A VERY LONG TIME LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE COOL TO SHOW YOU GUYS THIS KEEP IN MIND THIS IS AT LEAST 15YRS OLD AND IT WAS JUST IN SOME BOX THROWN AROUND IN MY GARAGE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD DIG IT OUT TO SHOW YOU IF ANYTHING IT WILL AT LEAST BE GOOD FOR A LAFF :biggrin: 



























AND THIS IS WHEN I KNEW NOTHING ABOUT BARE METAL AND THIS DOESNT HAVE ANY CLEAR


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8524082
> *I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE COOL TO SHOW YOU GUYS THIS KEEP IN MIND THIS IS AT LEAST 15YRS OLD AND IT WAS JUST IN SOME BOX THROWN AROUND IN MY GARAGE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD DIG IT OUT TO SHOW YOU IF ANYTHING IT WILL AT LEAST  BE GOOD FOR A LAFF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST CUT OUT THE TRUNK IN LAST FEW MIN, TO TRY TO REFRESH MY SELF WHAT DO YOU THINK :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

WELL JUST GOT THE MODEL 









:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 10 2007, 05:51 PM~8524541
> *WELL JUST GOT THE MODEL
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok so everybody is set??? i think if you guys want to start working and cutting out your doors go ahead it is only fair!!! but dont do anything else??? so it is all 4 of us ??? 2 79 elcos and 2 59 elcos ???? it this correct


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8526028
> *ok so everybody is set???  i think if you guys want to start working and cutting out your doors go ahead it is only fair!!!  but dont do anything else???  so it is all 4 of us ???    2 79 elcos and 2 59 elcos ????  it this correct
> *



:yes:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

as a reminder heres one of my best builds so far!!! uncomplete still ..... but one of L.I.L most conterversal cars MISSERY 58 !!!











SO PANCHO1969 , SHOWRODFREAK AND MRCHEVY59 DO THEE SAME


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=326381&hl=

:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Do the same What


here is my busted up elky...soon to be resurrected


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 10:26 PM~8526266
> *Do the same What
> here is my busted up elky...soon to be resurrected
> 
> ...



I THINK HE WANTS YOU TO POST YOUR BEST MODEL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 10 2007, 11:28 PM~8526275
> *I THINK HE WANTS YOU TO POST YOUR BEST MODEL
> *


I don't think he wants to see it. :nono:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

YES HE DOES ....LOL IF NOT THATS COOL ???


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 10 2007, 11:34 PM~8526330
> *YES HE DOES ....LOL IF NOT THATS COOL ???
> *


heres a resin build.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 11:52 PM~8526444
> *heres a resin build.
> 
> 
> ...


here a starliner


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

IS IT EASY TO WORK WITH RESIN KITS CAUSE I BEEN LOOKING FOR A 66 IMPALA FOR MY DAUGHTERS IMPALA .... I WANT TO DO A REPLICA FOR HER!!! BTW THEE 71 IMPALA CONVERT IS CLEAN???


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 11:54 PM~8526451
> *heres a resin build
> 
> 
> ...


heres a scratch build showrod









these have no relevience in this build off ??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 10 2007, 11:58 PM~8526475
> *IS IT EASY TO WORK WITH RESIN KITS CAUSE I BEEN LOOKING FOR A 66 IMPALA FOR MY DAUGHTERS IMPALA .... I WANT TO DO A REPLICA FOR HER!!!    BTW THEE 71 IMPALA CONVERT IS CLEAN???
> *


 If the resin kit is clean is so so. There are a lot of resin kits that require alot of work. I have 72 Rivera and the frame just sucks. I need to scratch build one.


oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

BTW WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR WINDSHIELD POST ON THEE 59 ELCO


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 11 2007, 12:00 AM~8526484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the color you chose, plus taking that body lift off help it out a great deal. I'm logging off.....................need a beer.

Laterz
oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL

WHATS WRONG WITH BODY LIFTS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 11 2007, 02:00 AM~8526483
> *heres a scratch build showrod
> 
> 
> ...


built from his old sneaker :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 11 2007, 12:03 AM~8526502
> *BTW WHAT HAPPEND TO YOUR WINDSHIELD POST ON THEE 59 ELCO
> *


 I bought it off ebay. WhenI got it...........it was like that. No worries, I might just do a chop top...???? or Roadster style.... who knows. LOL


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

FUCK IT AS LONG AS YOU WIN ......


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 11 2007, 12:07 AM~8526522
> *LOL
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH BODY LIFTS
> *


 Just my opinion...it just didn't look right. 


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 11 2007, 12:09 AM~8526538
> *FUCK IT AS LONG AS YOU WIN ......
> *



For me it's not about the Win....it's about what everyone can come up with. 



oneyed


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 10 2007, 11:12 PM~8526550
> *For me it's not about the Win....it's about what everyone can come up with.
> oneyed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

TRUE I SOUNDED SELFISH .....LIKE IF THATS ALL TOO IT ??? ALOT OF WORK IS GOING TO GO INTO INTO THESE CARS!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

so is there going to be anymore people that are going to join this 4 some of radical custom built elcos !!! so far we got two 59 elcos and two 78 elcos any body else!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok you guys today is thee start of thee radical elco build off .... post your pics as of today .... remember it was ok to start your cut outs already...doors hoods fenders etc???...but not hinged..... we got a whole month for this ........ post progress pics once in awhile.... but be warned not to over expose that can hurt you in thee long run and you might end up with a twin... if you decide not to post progress photos at least take some so you can post them at thee end of thee build off to make sure that is thee same car???? so showrod and mrchevy are both building 59 elcos and pancho and yayo are building 78 elcos ok you guys lets keep it clean... save thee beef for thee model to do all thee talking???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres my model...... 78 elco
name of the car .....dont know yet!!!!!

body mods will include tilted front end, suicide doors, tail gate ?????????

paint will be a light colored candy not sure yet .... need to ask my daughter ..lol.

interior will be custom built seats!!!

under carriage will be chrome plated parts with thee chrome foil???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 13 2007, 06:29 AM~8540636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should name it Redemption! But, if you name it that you had BETTER finish it by the deadline!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i like that doggy thanks!!! 






Redemption can mean the payment of an obligation, as in a government's payment of the value of its bonds. In this sense, redemption can mean the payment of any formal obligation incurred by any business or institution


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

in that pic it looks like you put march 14?yay my birthday is in 3 days!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 13 2007, 08:42 AM~8541195
> *in that pic it looks like you put march 14?yay my birthday is in 3 days!!
> *



that means its my birthday today if its march 14th :0 :0 :0 



And i Didnt Even Know :loco:




:roflmao:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 13 2007, 07:29 AM~8540636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to everyone. I'll post a few later today.


oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> that means its my birthday today if its march 14th :0 :0 :0
> And i Didnt Even Know :loco:
> :roflmao:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

so far it is showrod and yayo...... waiting on mrchevy and pancho to show up and post pics


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here are my update pics of thee el camino 

like stated suicide doors and they close


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8541537
> *so far it is showrod and yayo...... waiting on mrchevy and pancho to show up and post pics
> *


WELL YAYO THERE YOU GO AGAIN HOMIE DONT WORRY ABOUT THE POST ON LIL AND ALL THE TALKING JUST DO THE DAM THING! AND I WILL POST SOMTHING WHEN I START IM NOT IN ANY HURRY IM SURE NO ONE IS EXPECTING ME TO BUST OUT WITH SOME RADICAL FUCKIN TRANSFORMER, IM JUST GOING TO BUILD A NICE CLEAN RIDE AS I STATED BEFORE SO I SHOULD SAY GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY BUILDING TO YOU GUY'S :biggrin: BESIDES IM WORKING ON THE REAL RESURECTION GETTING READY FOR SOME UP AND COMEING SHOW'S INCLUDEING VEGAS


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

here you go










Rough, but it will be resurrected.


oneyed


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

here you go im just starting


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

lol iam such a retard ,,..... first i wroth march 14 then aug 14 but today is the 13 ..... fuck i tell you guys am losing it mentally .... lol


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

ya really as much as you say "thee"i would agree


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 13 2007, 09:42 PM~8547651
> *ya really as much as you say "thee"i would agree
> *


thee thee thee and thee and one more thee!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 13 2007, 09:42 PM~8547651
> *ya really as much as you say "thee"i would agree
> *


You're one to talk! ::


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 13 2007, 09:55 PM~8547721
> *thee thee thee and thee and one more thee!!!
> *


You forgot the ????????????


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

oh yaaaa thee thee and thee???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

so pancho1969 did not show up .........


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 14 2007, 08:30 AM~8549804
> *so pancho1969 did not show up .........
> *



He to busy building.....what your suppose to be doing. :twak: 



oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 14 2007, 10:07 AM~8550821
> *He to busy building.....what your suppose to be doing. :twak:
> oneyed
> *


 lol so he is still in the game then


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Aug 14 2007, 10:07 AM~8550821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8553300
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


ok good to know..... keep busy then....... good luck to everybody in this build.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn can't wait to see that done


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 14 2007, 03:15 PM~8553354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

:thumbsup: NICE cant wait


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*Undies*


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERES THE BASE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

looking good every body ...........keep up the good work!!!


----------



## usofamily (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8560707
> *HERES THE BASE
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet color base



oneyed


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS MONTEMAN AND BIGDEEE

EVERYBODYS OFF TO A GOOD START

HERES MY UPDATE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 15 2007, 08:14 PM~8564566
> *THANKS MONTEMAN AND BIGDEEE
> 
> EVERYBODYS OFF TO A GOOD START
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet Cuts Pancho


oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet front end on that Pancho! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 09:51 PM~8564877
> *sweet front end on that Pancho!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

a pancho iam glade you went that route i was thinking the same thing to put a cadi front end on my too ........ that would be diffrent ..... tired of thee L.S clips

but i want another route..... but looks good doggy this is gonna be a good challange ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a sweet front end Idea Pancho cant wait to see this one Good luck guys


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 15 2007, 08:14 PM~8564566
> *THANKS MONTEMAN AND BIGDEEE
> 
> EVERYBODYS OFF TO A GOOD START
> ...




:0 :0 NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 15 2007, 08:14 PM~8564566
> *THANKS MONTEMAN AND BIGDEEE
> 
> EVERYBODYS OFF TO A GOOD START
> ...



:cheesy: looking tight homie one day i hope to learn to do mod's like that


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here are some of my pics ....... there are not receent pics ...... i dont have internet at home right now so iam borroing a friends cmputer to post a few pics ......... AND TOO THEE BIG DOGGY MR. BIGGS .... FUCK DOGGY THATS ALOT OF WORK YOU DO TO YOUR MODELS .... AM STRUGGLING WITH THIS CLIP....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here is a bit of more of the idea........ of what iam trying to do!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i got a better update pics .. i will try to post up today........ remeber i dont have internet at home right now ... cause iam in thee process of moving out!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD YAYO.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 16 2007, 04:45 PM~8571354
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD YAYO.
> *


thanks i will take a few pics today and post later today ...... i did some last minute details ............. and let thee primer dry ........ before the base coat .....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GOOD START YAYO AND THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS KEEPS ME MOTIVATED :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

YOYO, looks like you got that ls clip down, i STILL dont have enuff courage to try that LOL :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 16 2007, 04:47 PM~8571370
> *thanks i will take a few pics today and post later today ......  i did some last minute details ............. and let thee primer dry ........ before the base coat .....
> *


ooooo now i see it its supposed to be a cutty fron end right?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ya it is a cutlass euro front....... scratch built .........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now thats REALLY something i haven't seen.......

awesome man... just awesome.....

nice work for u to yayo...




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 15 2007, 05:14 PM~8564566
> *THANKS MONTEMAN AND BIGDEEE
> 
> EVERYBODYS OFF TO A GOOD START
> ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is still in thee body work stage


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn nice job on that elco,your doin good on that clip yayo.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 12:18 AM~8574380
> *damn nice job on that elco,your doin good on that clip yayo.
> *


thanks ...... i was not to sure what route to have gone .... L.S clips are cool but have been done .......then i was thinking regal .... ???????? naaaaaaa too easy!!! cadi .... i would have to buy a kit... so noooo..........then found an elco with a cutty front............. i was fuck yaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 16 2007, 08:55 PM~8573043
> *YOYO, looks like you got that ls clip down, i STILL dont have enuff courage to try that LOL :biggrin:
> *


i never scratch built any body parts before either ... iam too much of a broke mexican too afford a resin kit ... so i had no choice but to make a euro panel .... that is why i have more respect for MR BIGGS and whole every makes there one body parts......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 17 2007, 02:26 AM~8574425
> *thanks ...... i was not to sure what route to have gone .... L.S clips are cool but have been done .......then i was thinking regal .... ????????  naaaaaaa too easy!!!  cadi .... i would have to buy a kit... so noooo..........then found an elco with a  cutty front............. i was fuck yaaaaaa!!!!
> *


i seen real elcos with LS & cutty front clips but never a regals front clip.now model cars i have only seen LS clips on a elco.not the cutty front clip,well until now.i guess ill try the regal look on a elco


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 16 2007, 05:40 PM~8571667
> *GOOD START YAYO AND THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS KEEPS ME MOTIVATED  :biggrin:
> *


like i said iam glade you did that kit .... its a good idea!!! .............. you make it look so easy to make thee transfer.... lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 17 2007, 12:34 AM~8574466
> *i seen real elcos with LS & cutty front clips but never a regals front clip.now model cars i have only seen LS clips on a elco.not the cutty front clip,well until now.i guess ill try the regal look on a elco
> *


i have seen a elco with a regal front ... it really dont look good !!! maybe thee color i dont know!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=347111&st=220

guess u missed this one.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: I seen a S dime with a 80's camaro clip. :uh: 



I think Biggs and Twinn are making the cutty clips to fit the elcos.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 17 2007, 12:22 AM~8574395
> *
> 
> 
> ...




you guys dont forget to post feed back ..... on any of the cars!!! we do need some motivation....lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey yayo i like the way you got that rim inside the firewall


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 12:25 AM~8581940
> *hey yayo i like the way you got that rim inside the firewall
> *


thanks doggy ... i been doing that ever since i can remember......its a trade mark....... lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 09:45 PM~8574515
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=347111&st=220
> 
> guess  u missed this one.......
> *


hey yayo go take a look....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 12:36 AM~8581964
> *hey yayo go take a look....
> *


i did looks nice ......... but please dont tell me that one is better looking then mine hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey at least u trying homie.... never know what u can pull off till u try....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 12:45 AM~8581994
> *hey at least u trying homie.... never know what u can pull off till u try....
> *


yaaaa thanks ..... but dont go by those pics ....... watch let me take a few new update pics ..... give me 10 minutes .....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i kno that already..... u shocked me with the 58.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now i kno not to say anythin till u got it done....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore :twak:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

LIKE THAT DOGGY!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what doggy.. i see a model :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm liking the hood.... the clip needs fine tuning.... doin good homie....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THEE HOOD STILL NEEDS TO BE RE WORKED


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:06 AM~8582073
> *i'm liking the hood.... the clip needs fine tuning.... doin good homie....
> *


OF COURSE...... THEE GRILL THE LIGHTS ARE GOING TO BE THEE LAST DETAIL .....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

coming along tho......


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:09 AM~8582090
> *coming along tho......
> *


YES IT IS..... THIS WAS 2 DAYS AGO


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE WAS A COSTLY MISTAKE..... 2 PEARLS AND 1 ICE PEARL...LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

spill on the floor?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:14 AM~8582121
> *spill on the floor?
> *


MELTED THE JAR .....LOL THEN FELL TO THE FLOOR


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mixed too hot or something?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:16 AM~8582126
> *mixed too hot or something?
> *


IAM GLADE IT ENDED THERE .......... IMAGINE WHAT IT WOULD HAVE DONE TO MY ELCO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

derby car? lmfao


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND WITH THEE TRADE MARK IN THEE FIREWALL....LOL


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey yayo,who that girl in your pick???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 18 2007, 02:27 AM~8582146
> *hey yayo,who that girl in your pick???
> *












this is my partner in crime ........... my oldest daughter JULISSIA.. shes 5 years old....... loves car shows and her 66 impala


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and heres JULISSIA and my other daughter JUSSTINE 3 YEARS OLD .....DONT REMEMBER WHY THEY WHERE BOTH MAD .......


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 18 2007, 02:15 AM~8582103
> *YES IT IS..... THIS WAS 2 DAYS AGO
> 
> 
> ...



Dame...what were you thinking. LOL


Looking good Yayo


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2007, 08:51 AM~8582780
> *Dame...what were you thinking.  LOL
> Looking good Yayo
> *



EURO FRONT CLIP........ LOL I REALIZE I ALWAYS MAKES MYSELF WORK THEE DOUBLE BY DOING THINGS LIKE THAT....


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

YAYO YOUR CAR IS LOOKING REALLY NICE HERES A COUPLE OF MINE NOTHING FANCY OR CRAZY BUT I LIKE HOW ITS COMEING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

rides are looking good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 18 2007, 12:56 PM~8583949
> *YAYO YOUR CAR IS LOOKING REALLY NICE HERES A COUPLE OF MINE NOTHING FANCY OR CRAZY BUT I LIKE HOW ITS COMEING OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS YOUR FAULT ....... LOL....... FOR GETTING YOUR 59 READY FOR THEE BIG CAR SHOW J/K THATS MORE IMPORTENT THEN A MODEL CAR


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey mr 59.... glad to see you're building again.... keep up the good work man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:39 PM~8584333
> *hey mr 59.... glad to see you're building again.... keep up the good work man....  :thumbsup:
> *


THX FOR THE POSITIVE AND I WILL I FORGOT HOW MUCH FUN IT IS TO BUILD :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its addicting.... especially if u build and post on LIL... the motivation is unreal....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

WHORE :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore :twak: :twak:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

WELL HERE'S THE LAST UPDATE FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAY'S TIME TO GO OUT SIDE AND WORK ON THE REAL DEAL HAVE A SHOW TOMARROW AND GOT'S TO CLEAN :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

NICE WIRING..... are the valve covers chrome, BMF or paint?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

X3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 11:59 AM~8584421
> *X3
> *


where's x-2????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8584428
> *where's x-2????
> *


HE GOT SKIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

either that or u don't kno how to count......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:05 PM~8584452
> *either that or u don't kno how to count......
> *


:yes:
13456789 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thought so....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 06:08 PM~8584466
> *thought so....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hope nobody called me out in the last 72 pages, i haven't read any of this topic, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nope....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8584767
> *hope nobody called me out in the last 72 pages, i haven't read any of this topic, lol
> *


ROLLINOLSCHOO CALLED YOU OUT............ ON A ALL OUT BUILD..... LOL YOU NAME IS CLEAN


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 05:19 PM~8584767
> *hope nobody called me out in the last 72 pages, i haven't read any of this topic, lol
> *


 Yato can call you out after this Fatal Four Way build off is done in Sept 14. 
:thumbsup: 


oneyed :nicoderm:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2007, 05:36 PM~8585040
> *Yato can call you out after this Fatal Four Way build off is done in Sept 14.
> :thumbsup:
> oneyed :nicoderm:
> *


fuck you....lol iam stupid but not fuckin stupid....lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Fuck me ???? since when are we on a first name bases bitch.

Dame no respect. What you hno: 



oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2007, 10:50 PM~8586620
> *Fuck me ????  since when are we on a first name bases bitch.
> 
> Dame no respect.  What you  hno:
> ...


 lol you misunderstood me doggy ...... what i mean is oneofaknd will murder me alive ..... i even know not to step to him......


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:58 PM~8584416
> *NICE WIRING..... are the valve covers chrome, BMF or paint?
> *


paint and brush homie im old skool i do it the way we had to before all this new stuff came out besides i dont know how to use the new stuff thats out there now lol but i will learn :biggrin: and thx for the possitive feed back


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 19 2007, 01:02 AM~8586682
> *lol you misunderstood me doggy ......  what i mean is oneofaknd will murder me alive ..... i even know not to step to him......
> *



what a wuss! you went against Biggs .....what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 19 2007, 12:43 AM~8587138
> *what a wuss! you went against Biggs .....what is the worst that can happen?
> *


this guy aint going to waste his time on me....... he has thee connection for detail i dont ............thats man slaughter....lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 19 2007, 01:13 AM~8587249
> *this guy aint going to waste his time on me....... he has thee connection for detail i dont ............thats man slaughter....lol
> *


Biggs has mad connections too. What's the difference?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 19 2007, 02:13 AM~8587249
> *this guy aint going to waste his time on me....... he has thee connection for detail i dont ............thats man slaughter....lol
> *


* or maybe something like this*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 08:49 AM~8587856
> * or maybe something like this
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuuck those are clean...........and dangers who built those


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 19 2007, 08:54 AM~8587867
> *fuuuuck those are clean...........and dangers who built those
> *


dam that is some bad ass shit, you guy's have to much time on your hands or how long does it take to put somthing like that together? :cheesy:  :biggrin: :0 bad ass detail work clean rides


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 19 2007, 09:54 AM~8587867
> *fuuuuck those are clean...........and dangers who built those
> *


 That building bitch would be me. :uh: 


oneyed :nicoderm:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 19 2007, 10:09 AM~8587909
> *dam that is some bad ass shit, you guy's have to much time on your hands or how long does it take to put somthing like that together? :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :0  bad ass detail work clean rides
> *


 Time was about 7 months on the monte, five months on the 55 PU. The 55 is painted in nail polish.

Thanks for the kudos


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 10:49 AM~8587856
> * or maybe something like this
> 
> 
> ...



you go bro! i want the pickup on my shelf :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

You need too ask my wife. Thats her truck. I built it too her specs. LOL


oneyed


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

them are cleeeaaannnnnn!!!! builds showrod!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 19 2007, 09:34 AM~8589041
> *them are cleeeaaannnnnn!!!! builds showrod!
> *


X-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 18 2007, 08:12 PM~8586747
> *paint and brush homie im old skool i do it the way we had to before all this new stuff came out besides i dont know how to use the new stuff thats out there now lol but i will learn :biggrin: and thx for the possitive feed back
> *


want some chrome ones? i'll sponsor u some as long as u keep the building bug going.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got back from camping you guys builds are lookin good got to make up some lost time :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 19 2007, 01:34 PM~8589041
> *them are cleeeaaannnnnn!!!! builds showrod!
> *


 Thanks Homie !! :thumbsup: 


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 02:02 PM~8588898
> *You need too ask my wife. Thats her truck. I built it too her specs.  LOL
> oneyed
> *


.


Dear Mrs. Valdiviezo, I am a modeler like your husband who can appreciate fine craftsmanship. AHHHHH CUT THE BS, I WANT IT! PLEASE!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Mr. AWBCRAZY

As per my Husband Don. $$$$$$ Money talks !!!!

Highest Regards
Mrs. Valdiviezo


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



oneyed
:dunno:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:07 PM~8589220
> *want some chrome ones? i'll sponsor u some as long as u keep the building bug going.....
> *


hell ya im getting back into this building and from what im noticeing most people help each other on this building model's and im all for that helping each other thx oldskool


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 03:27 PM~8590048
> *Dear Mr. AWBCRAZY
> 
> As per my Husband Don. $$$$$$  Money talks !!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 19 2007, 05:27 PM~8590048
> *Dear Mr. AWBCRAZY
> 
> As per my Husband Don. $$$$$$  Money talks !!!!
> ...



:roflmao: when i get some, i will see what it says LOL


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ANY OF THEE ELCO BUILDERS GOING TO POST ANY UPDATE PICS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326218# 


HERES THE CAR I GOTS MY IDEA FROM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 19 2007, 12:35 PM~8590086
> *hell ya im getting back into this building and from what im noticeing most people help each other on this building model's and im all for that helping each other thx oldskool
> *


pm me your address....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES SOME UP DATES SOMETHING ABOUT MY ELCO IS NOT RIGHT???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

MAYBE THE COLOR


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND THEE HOOD NEEDS REWORKING ... BUT HERES THEE BASE COAT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the clip looks good bro!! i will give ya that!! i think its comin out good!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i think i will call out myself. :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

MAYBE THEN AM JUST OVER THINKING ..... UP FOR THEE NAXT STAGE ...... THEE CANDY PAINT WHAT COLOR .... I REALLY DONT KNOW


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

here somthing im doing now


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good 


oneyed


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 22 2007, 05:07 PM~8618913
> *here somthing im doing now
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good ... clean


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*I fixed the windshield posts and kinda made it lower.*

oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yoo Mr Chevy 59

What color are you using ???


oneyed


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 23 2007, 10:52 PM~8629284
> *I fixed the windshield posts and kinda made it lower.
> 
> oneyed
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Just found out this kit came with a Cadillac engine. KOOL


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

I JUST BACK BACK FROM THE L.A SPORTS ARENA SHOW I PLACED 1ST PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats bro...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 08:43 PM~8641411
> *congrats bro...
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 08:43 PM~8641411
> *congrats bro...
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS HOMIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 25 2007, 10:35 PM~8641373
> * I JUST BACK BACK FROM THE L.A SPORTS ARENA SHOW I PLACED 1ST PLACE  :biggrin:
> *


 First in what??

Miloh.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8641411
> *congrats bro...
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



oneyed


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 26 2007, 11:06 AM~8643723
> *First in what??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


FIRST IN THE TRUCK CATEGORY CUZ MY RIDE IS AN ELCO SOME TIMES I COMPETE WITH CARS OTHER TIMES TRUCKS AND IF THERE IS AN ELKO CATEGORY THAN THATS WERE IL BE JUST DEPENDS ON THE SHOW AND WERE THEY WANT TO PUT ME IT DONT REALLY MATTER TO ME IM CLEAN ENOUGH TO COMPETE WHITH WHATEVER QUE/NO HOMIES THX TO EVERYONE FOR THE CONGRATS  AND I JUST GOT BACK FROM A PHOTO SHOOT WITH SOME MODELS WHEN I GET THE GOOD OICS I WILL POST I JUST HAVE A COUPLE OFF MY PHONE FOR NOW :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERES A FEW
:0 


























































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 22 2007, 12:04 PM~8615929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Yayo! The Elco is lookin good! Keep it goin. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 26 2007, 05:06 PM~8645062
> *HERES A FEW
> :0
> 
> ...


CONGRAT'S ON THE WIN HOMIE. THE ELCO IS LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 27 2007, 04:42 AM~8648805
> *Hey Yayo! The Elco is lookin good!  Keep it goin. :cheesy:
> *


X-2 YAYO COMING OUT NICE....


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

congrats on your win! that is a sick looking elco!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

THX MR BIGGS AND AWBCRAZY 
AND NOW BACK TO THE TOPIC ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD AS FOR ME IVE BEEN WORKING ON THE BMF AND ITS MY FIRST TIME USEING IT AND ITS A LITTLE DIFFICULT BUT IM GETTING IT TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ALL THE BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:

MRCHEVY59 YOUR ELKO IS NICE.

HERES WERE IM AT STILL DOING A LITTLE BODYORK HAD TO USE THE 70 MONTE FOR ITS SUSPENTION .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 crazy PANCHO

all the rides are coming out clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2007, 03:29 PM~8652994
> *:0  :0  :0 crazy PANCHO
> 
> all the rides are coming out clean
> *


X2 WOW....looks awesome.....Representin MCBA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im calling out biggs. :0 






















to come wash my car. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
GOOD ONE THAN YOU CAN COME AND WASH MY CAR KUSTOM BUILDER :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 27 2007, 05:00 PM~8653322
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> GOOD ONE THAN YOU CAN COME AND WASH MY CAR KUSTOM BUILDER :biggrin:
> *


:0 if i can take a cruise in it after.no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2007, 04:07 PM~8653405
> *:0 if i can take a cruise in it after.no problem. :biggrin:
> *


I WANTED YOU TO COME WASH MY CUTTY NOT A PROUBLUM WHEN CAN YOU COME OVER DOG :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

ive been working on the bmf man its a bitch when you have never used it before but fuc it im trying


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 29 2007, 04:06 PM~8672372
> *ive been working on the bmf man its a bitch when you have never used it before but fuc it im trying
> 
> 
> ...


meh do a 58 impala then get back at us


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 29 2007, 04:13 PM~8672422
> *meh do a 58 impala then get back at us
> *


X 453256556312


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 29 2007, 04:13 PM~8672422
> *meh do a 58 impala then get back at us
> *


dony trip i will im getting back into buildig :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8672449
> *dony trip i will im getting back into buildig  :cheesy:
> *



Mr Chevy ! After my Camera is charge bro i show you 1 of the hardest cars i have ever foiled ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 04:18 PM~8672464
> *Mr Chevy    !  After  my  Camera    is  charge  bro  i  show  you  1  of  the  hardest    cars  i  have    ever  foiled  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


its not a buick is it


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 04:18 PM~8672464
> *Mr Chevy    !  After  my  Camera    is  charge  bro  i  show  you  1  of  the  hardest    cars  i  have    ever  foiled  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good and any pointers anyone can give me would be appreciated even though im almost done it would be good to know for the next one remember this is my first time useing this


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 29 2007, 06:20 PM~8672482
> *sounds good and any pointers anyone can give me would be appreciated even though im almost done it would be good to know for the next one remember this is my first time useing this
> *



The best i can think of for foiling is to paint / foil / clear ! That way your hard work is protected !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i call out mini's clock. :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 29 2007, 05:06 PM~8672372
> *ive been working on the bmf man its a bitch when you have never used it before but fuc it im trying
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking Good MrChevy 59


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i call out...................Matt(hawkeye)


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES WERE IM AT WITH THE ELCO





















WHATS THE END DATE?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

oh shit pancho that elco is clean :cheesy: :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Pancho, that Elco is CRAZY!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looooking Good Pancho. 




oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2007, 06:53 PM~8697912
> *HERES WERE IM AT WITH THE ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's the 14th of this month. I have inventory this week at work and don't have time to finish. Did you need an extra week ?? I sure can use it ???


oneyed


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS GOT IT CLEARED AND FOILD TODAY 



> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 3 2007, 06:47 PM~8705800
> *I think it's the 14th of this month. I have inventory this week at work and don't have time to finish.  Did you need an extra week ??  I sure can use it ???
> oneyed
> *



I WOULDNT MIND HAVEING AN EXTRA WEEK GIVES ME MORE TIME FOR DETAILS IF YAYO AND MRCHEVY59 IS OK WITH IT :biggrin: . IF NOT ILL GET IT DONE


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yayo !!! Mr Chevy 59 !!! you out there !!!


pm me


oneyed


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2007, 05:53 PM~8697912
> *HERES WERE IM AT WITH THE ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam that is bad im glad i wasnt on here talking about how bad i am and im alwso glad i wasnt expecting to win that fucken elko is bad homie


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 4 2007, 03:41 PM~8714246
> *Yayo !!!  Mr Chevy 59  !!!  you out there !!!
> pm me
> oneyed
> *


its all good homie take as much time as you need you guys know whare im comeing from its all in fun for me homie i dont think ive ever come across as being a bad ass at least i hope not so as far as im concerned its cool, i dont know about yayo he hasnt been on line he said he was moveing and i dont think he has his computer up yet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THESE RIDE'S R LOOKING SWEET HOMIE'S...  


AND MR CHEVY I THINK THE PROBLEM U R HAVING IS THE BAREMETAL FOIL IS NOT STICKING TO THE RAW PAINT WITCH MAKE'S IT EVEN HARDER TO DO.. PUT ONE GOOD THIN COAT OF CLEAR ON THE BODY THEN WHEN IT DRY'S IT WILL LEAVE A NICE SMOOTH SURFACE AND THE BMF WILL LAY MUCH EASYER.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 A MOCK UP PICK 











SOME PEN WORK ON THE FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now thats knockin Pancho ! 



VERY VERY SLICK LOOKIN !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

X-2 PANCHO THAT ELCO IS CLEAN BRO.. :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS MINI AND BIGGS


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:wow: That is bad ass pancho MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 4 2007, 06:55 PM~8714351
> *:0 dam that is bad im glad i wasnt on here talking about how bad i am and im alwso glad i wasnt expecting to win that fucken elko is bad homie
> *



VERY CLEAN PANCHO! I'm def. feeling that color!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 4 2007, 05:00 PM~8714393
> *its all good homie take as much time as you need you guys know whare im comeing from its all in fun for me homie i dont think ive ever come across as being a bad ass at least i hope not so as far as im concerned its cool, i dont know about yayo he hasnt been on line he said he was moveing and i dont think he has his computer up yet
> *


 Kool
Will do it till the 21 st. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



oneyed


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8715988
> *X-2 PANCHO  THAT ELCO IS CLEAN BRO.. :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*THAT SHIT IS CLEAN PANCHO!* :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 4 2007, 06:46 PM~8715067
> *:0  A MOCK UP PICK
> 
> 
> ...



that is one of the baddest elco's i have seen!!! damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That's badass!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 5 2007, 05:10 AM~8719048
> *that is one of the baddest elco's i have seen!!! damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2, man, that is just amazing!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that is *awsome* homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8715067
> *:0  A MOCK UP PICK
> 
> 
> ...


sorry havent been following this.. but are them caddy molding (bottom half) on the bottom :0 the front wheel well looks good, and so does the back of the rear wheel well, the front looks like it should be curved instead of straight, but badass elco.. :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass Pancho!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

anymore progress pics???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 4 2007, 08:39 PM~8716846
> *Kool
> Will do it till the 21 st.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> oneyed
> *


yaaa iam cool with that thee 21st ..... mr chevy is right i have been moving .... so i been busy ...thee last pics of thee elco are the same stage thee car is in right now ....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and pancho thee cadimino is looking good


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the comps fellas






> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Aug 15 2007, 08:14 PM~8564566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

well here are some updates. Not that much yet just got home.

































I'll try too get some more this weekend  


oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 6 2007, 08:29 AM~8727970
> *thanks for the comps fellas
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


  
the drivers side back wheel wells look straight, the passengers side when it was blue look curved (more rounded)


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 7 2007, 07:07 PM~8742029
> *
> the drivers side back wheel wells look straight, the passengers side when it was blue look curved (more rounded)
> *



:dunno: MUST BE THE PICS JUST CHECKED LOOKS THE SAME


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 7 2007, 10:59 PM~8742421
> *:dunno:  MUST BE THE PICS JUST CHECKED LOOKS THE SAME
> *


just making sure it wasnt a mistake..


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

HERE'S MY MODEL HOMIE'S AND BELIEVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU HOW HARD IT WAS TO MAKE IT LOOK LIFE LIKE AND REAL PRETTY GOOD DONT YOU THINK LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES A COUPLE PICS ALMOST DONE STILL NEED HYDROS AND DOOR PANELS . HOPE EVERYONE GETS DONE ON TIME :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

BEST BUILD YOU HAVE DONE PANCHO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: BADASS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8792485
> *BEST BUILD YOU HAVE DONE PANCHO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: BADASS
> *


x2


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8792485
> *BEST BUILD YOU HAVE DONE PANCHO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: BADASS
> *


x3 :biggrin: 

That molding work is bad


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8792338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, that dash looks KILLER!!!!

Not really feelin' the steering wheel though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOD DAMN Pancho ! Thats the baddest ride you have built and showin us yet ! Cant wait to see it all done up ! 



Fuck ! This is ELCO is CRUSHIN IT !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8793217
> *x3 :biggrin:
> 
> That molding work is bad
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship: badass poncho.. not only the best ive seen u put out, but one of the best elco models ive seen :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS FELLAS STILL PAINTING PARTS TO GET IT DONE AS I TYPE :uh: 

AND POKEY IM CHANGING THE STEERING WHEEL FOUND A BETTER ONE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DAMN PANCHO, THAT ELK LOOKS KLEAN.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lovin that elco pancho,can you get some pics of it with the hood shut


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS BETO AND MONTEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Pancho!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

pancho thats fuckin sweet man that looks better that way,sould get that casted


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS LOW :biggrin: . FOR SOME REASON I THOUGHT THE CHALLANGE WAS OVER TOMARROW SO THE LAST COUPLE NIGHTS IVE BEEN STAYING UP LATE TO GET IT DONE AND I STILL HAVE A WEEK :banghead: . BUT I GOT THE ELCO DONE TODAY :biggrin: HERES SOME PICS .


















NEW STEERING WHEEL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN ! Thats the roughest toughest Elco to date ! Pancho very nice job on the door panels ! And the hot wheels as speakers is a nice idea ! 

The Hydro set-up and the over detail is very clean ! Great job !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :worship: badest elco model that i have ever seen.. that is a sure winner.. id deff show that :worship: :worship:

get a close up of the door panels.. i want to see the setup, and some interior pics, and ofcourse daylight sun pics :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS MINI AND TY NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT MINI THEY DO LOOK LIKE HOTWHEEL WHEELS BUT I GOT THEM FROM RONIN KIKERS 6.5 










ILL GET OUTSIDE PICS TOMARROW


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:worship: :worship: Damn dat Elco iz klean ass hell homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 04:57 PM~8804373
> *THANKS MINI AND TY NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT MINI THEY DO LOOK LIKE HOTWHEEL WHEELS BUT I GOT THEM FROM RONIN KIKERS 6.5
> 
> 
> ...




hehe... i'm gonna raid my son's toybox now.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PANCHO, THAT'S THE SMOOTHEST ELK I HAVE WITNESSED. THE INTERIOR IS FLAWLESS. THE HYDRO SET UPS LOOKS KLEAN. MAN, THAT WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY COLLECTION OF CARS I DID NOT BUILD. I KNOW YOUR BRINGING IT TO THE STOCKTON SHOW ON OCT., 14th.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2007, 12:25 AM~8805204
> *hehe... i'm gonna raid my son's toybox now.....
> *


they look just like some hotwheel wheels.. good idea tho.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

You came hard with this build. Great Work!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all i have to say is: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 17 2007, 06:48 AM~8807370
> *all i have to say is:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FELLAS :biggrin: HERES SOME OUT SIDE PICS





























> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 16 2007, 09:46 PM~8805414
> *PANCHO, THAT'S THE SMOOTHEST ELK I HAVE WITNESSED. THE INTERIOR IS FLAWLESS. THE HYDRO SET UPS LOOKS KLEAN. MAN, THAT WOULD LOOK NICE IN MY COLLECTION OF CARS I DID NOT BUILD. I KNOW YOUR BRINGING IT TO THE STOCKTON SHOW ON OCT., 14th.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BLING! :worship: looks even better outside.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

dam homie that is bad ass and thats the badest elko ive seen looks better than a lot of real ones too :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

well here you guys go i just finished it dont expect to see some crazy ass build remember im not at yours guys level but i hope you guys like it and my camera took a shit so here you go i used a razor cell phone all comments are appreciated even the bad


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CAME OUT GOOD MRCHEVY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: red69chevy
(do you feel gay one day, and straight the next, thats why u switch back from 2 different names :dunno: )

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2007, 04:01 PM~8835261
> *CAME OUT GOOD MRCHEVY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2007, 04:01 PM~8835261
> *CAME OUT GOOD MRCHEVY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie heres one i forgot


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

look pretty good


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

IN CASE PEOPLE START WONDERING YAYO HASNT HOOKED UP HIS INTERNET SINCE HE MOVED BUT HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING TO HIS FRIENDS HOUSE TO POST THEM BEFORE GOING TO WORK TODAY


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Well I didn't finish and here is my unfinished ride. BUT I wiil finish it for you guys. My Bad....tooo much shit going on. I also found imperfections on the body I missed. It's going to be a redo, but I'll get it done. Sorry guys

















































































































































I named it Black Widow


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

WELL IT LOOKS COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS FINISHED


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN DON V ! That shit looks tight ! Get the hell to building bro ! Thats going to be bad ass !


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

yayo just text me he said sorry but his friend left before yayo could use his computer to down load he said its done and he would post tomarow


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 02:35 PM~8842360
> *DAMN  DON  V !    That  shit  looks  tight !    Get  the hell  to  building  bro !  Thats  going to  be  bad  ass  !
> *



:yes: :yes: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Mini, Pancho, Mr Chevy 59 for the Kudos. Looks like it's between Chevy 59 and Pancho for the build off. Mines us finished. 
Some time life gets in the way, but Like I said it will be finished.


Laterz
Oneyed


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 22 2007, 09:26 AM~8847058
> *Thanks Mini, Pancho, Mr Chevy 59 for the Kudos. Looks like it's between Chevy 59 and Pancho for the build off. Mines us finished.
> Some time life gets in the way, but Like I said it will be finished.
> Laterz
> ...


YOU MUST BE KIDDING HOMIE MY CAR IS NOWHARE NEAR AS GOOD AS PONCH LIKE I SAID IN THE BEGINING OF ALL THIS I DIDNT EXPECT TO WIN I JUST WANTED TO BUILD SOMTHING CLEAN SO PONCH HAS MY VOTE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

About time !!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Good job guys


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i want thank Mrchevy, Poncho and Showrod for there time all thee rides came out good ....... also thanks to Bigpoppa for thee lights and advice on thee grill opening i re mod it......... also to Pokey for thee elcos name REDEMPTION


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

NOT BAD YAYO WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE PICS OF THE CAR I LIKE THE INTERIOR CAME OUT GOOD BUT I THINK I GOT YOU ON THE PAINT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yayo.. looks pretty good, post more pics, and next time back off on the paint and do lighter coats so it dont orange peel as bad, or even wetsand it to get rid of it..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD YAYO GLAD TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WANA SEE MORE INTERIOR PICS .


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn everyones turned out nice!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8882126
> *NOT BAD YAYO WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE PICS OF THE CAR I LIKE THE INTERIOR CAME OUT GOOD BUT I THINK I GOT YOU ON THE PAINT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


i know i know thee paint was not polised ..... remember what i told you about thee clear still beieng still sticky but it is finally drying


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i will be posting better pics soon of the interior and motor .... i thought i had every part of the car covered .......


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

yayo
your car is bad ass homie :thumbsup:
you gonna wet sand ???
make sure to post more pics !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 28 2007, 06:41 PM~8891910
> *yayo
> your car is bad ass  homie  :thumbsup:
> you gonna wet sand ???
> ...


thanks bro ya i have a few new ideas for thee elco ....... a complete redo


----------

